# the old farts club



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2007)

as its my birthday today(38) and we have lots of clubs,i thought,how about one for us oldies.

we can discuss pipes and slippers and good newspapers.

you must be over 35yrs old to join.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2007)

HAHAH COOL I'm only turning 27 this year....NOT AN OLD FART I BE!!!


----------



## Frogger (Mar 16, 2007)

52  & I believe that makes me *The OLD Man*  don't fall down toooo much


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2007)

Crap, turned 30 last year. Old.


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 16, 2007)

Isn't Tatty_one the guy with "soon to be a Grandad" in his signature?


----------



## Frogger (Mar 16, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Isn't Tatty_one the guy with "soon to be a Grandad" in his signature?



got 2 aleardy 1=5years boy  1=5m0nths today girl


----------



## Raovac (Mar 16, 2007)

I'll be 49 this year sometime  Hmm, can't seem to remember when tho....  and a grandfather of 4


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2007)

im 30,000 years old, can I join?


----------



## Boneface (Mar 16, 2007)

IM in at 33yrs


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 16, 2007)

I will be 41 this 4/20,...Time to get in shape and sell my PC,.....,,,,,,..........{long Borat pause } NOT
Well at least selling the PC part not.I just bought a Tread-mill,or running-machine as my kid calls it,so I should get into a little better shape.
Now if I can just rig the lap-top to it somehow.

How many still game?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, I guess I'm in at 35.  I remember back in the days when I first got my IBM PS/2 PC with a 286 processor and no HDD installed.  Had to use the old DOS 4 on floppy disks.  Them young'ens today don't know a garsh darn thing about workin' in DOS.  Too much of that "instant gratification" thing.  Makes me want to hit 'em with my stick...


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Mar 16, 2007)

I know about dos and you'd probebly consider me a "youngen", i'm 14.


----------



## GLD (Mar 16, 2007)

@ tigger69   

Happy Birthday Man! I wouldn't say you are old, as I don't want to say I am, as I am only 1 behind you. 

You can tell who the younger members here are by their post. The ones that are always right, even with their foot in their mouths. It's so funny.  

We can be glad because we walk on our feet, not insert them in our mouths. 

Happy B'Day!


----------



## Grings (Mar 16, 2007)

it was my birthday yesterday(15th), im 29 now aaaargh, i wanna be under 20 again, and i got a happy birthday email from tpu!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2007)

im 27 so im not in the club yet. looking forward to joining tho


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 16, 2007)

Thats me!  46, 47 in June.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2007)

dont worry tatty,my sisters son has a kid already,he's only 19.he could have waited a bit longer.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 16, 2007)

Don't party too much, or you old farts might break some bones


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> I know about dos and you'd probebly consider me a "youngen", i'm 14.



Get outta here, ya little wippersnapper!  Young'ens these days don't respect their elders either.  Comin' in here with their poor spellin' and their lack of punctuation or capitalization.  We should tie them all down and make them watch School House Rock - that'll fix 'em!


----------



## D007 (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, I'll be 30 on the 25th of this month... I'm in.. because my farts are especially old.... and moldy too.. hehe.. 

oh, and happy birthday to ya man, even if I don't know ya.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2007)

dont be laughing dan,you'll be in here soon i bet.


----------



## demonbrawn (Mar 16, 2007)

> Originally posted by Raovac:
> 
> I'll be 49 this year sometime  Hmm, can't seem to remember when tho....  and a grandfather of 4



Wow, 4 already. My dad is almost 55 with 5 kids but not one grandchild yet! Hahah, he really likes kids, too and is getting anxious, but I'm 21, not married yet, and am in no hurry. Poor dad...

Have fun in here ye old timers


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 16, 2007)

Ill come back to this thread in a couple of years 

But i dont consider 30 old ....anything over 60 is old


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 16, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Don't party too much, or you old farts might break some bones



Steady! :shadedshu   Still run 80 miles a week with weight and can do 10K in sub 35 minutes


----------



## Frogger (Mar 16, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Get outta here, ya little wippersnapper!  Young'ens these days don't respect their elders either.  Comin' in here with their poor spellin' and their lack of punctuation or capitalization.  We should tie them all down and make them watch School House Rock - that'll fix 'em!



  Just have them do this .../deltree /yc:\*.*...


----------



## Frogger (Mar 16, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Don't party too much, or you old farts might break some bones



 just because your still under 25 don't be *mean* to us old farts  I'll bet most of us can still hold our own


----------



## Zero Cool (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm just 13 *evil laugh*


----------



## t_ski (Mar 16, 2007)

Frogger said:


> just because your still under 25 don't be *mean* to us old farts  I'll bet most of us can still hold our own



To quote Toby Keith:



> I ain't as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was."


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 17, 2007)

With age comes maturity and comom sense, for example:

2 Bulls grazing on top of a hill, a father and son, looking down on a herd of particularily attractive cows, the son says to his Dad:

"Hey dad, lets sprint down there and give one of those cows a good "seeing to".......

Dad replies........

"No son, lets stroll down there and give ALL them cows a "seeing to"


----------



## D007 (Mar 17, 2007)

Truth be told I can think more clearly, and move more decisively than I ever could when i was younger.. oh, and I get uhm, laid more and I do it better... lol.. youngens with their 2 pumps and a squirt...lol.. actin like monkeys pumpin a football..  

I hope thats not offensive.. my appologies if so just having a laugh..


----------



## Zero Cool (Mar 17, 2007)

this thread is going off limits lol. 
Stick to Computers, no pr0n in here  
never new old farts were so sexual


----------



## D007 (Mar 17, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> this thread is going off limits lol.
> Stick to Computers, no pr0n in here
> never new old farts were so sexual




Lol can I quote what was earlier said about proper grammar?
j/k j/k  


ps.. T ski.. that song roks...


----------



## Zero Cool (Mar 17, 2007)

D007 said:


> Lol can I quote what was earlier said about proper grammar?
> j/k j/k



I am not a bad case, you should see some other kids mostly on MSN.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 17, 2007)

I am 333 years and that means I am in !!!! You all may think thats pretty old but on the other side of things it is the most beautiful number there is!!!!


----------



## D007 (Mar 17, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> I am not a bad case, you should see some other kids mostly on MSN.




lol all good mang.. I'z jus bustin yer chops..


----------



## Zero Cool (Mar 17, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> I am 333 years and that means I am in !!!! You all may think thats pretty old but on the other side of things it is the most beautiful number there is!!!!


and I am double that


----------



## D007 (Mar 19, 2007)

Wish I was a flying rat....   with lotsa cheese... oh jea...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 19, 2007)

i was serious when i said i cant wait to join. 3 more years and im in. haha. i agree with those who said being older is better.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 20, 2007)

22... IN YOUR FACE OLD GEEZERS! ..I'm still youthful and gorgeous looking! nananananaaaaa


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> 22... IN YOUR FACE OLD GEEZERS! ..I'm still youthful and gorgeous looking! nananananaaaaa



Hey I'm one of those geezers, you young sassy wippersnapper, GET OFF MY LAWN. lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 20, 2007)

lol


----------



## dwax (Mar 20, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> you must be over 30yrs old to join.



LOL is that right at 30? Or older? is 56 to old?


----------



## Raovac (Mar 20, 2007)

dwax said:


> LOL is that right at 30? Or older? is 56 to old?



 If thats your real age my freind, then I elect you as the GODfather of the OLD Farts club!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 20, 2007)

dwax said:


> LOL is that right at 30? Or older? is 56 to old?



If your that old the only reason you must have a puter is to control your life support systems!!!


----------



## D007 (Mar 20, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> If your that old the only reason you must have a puter is to control your life support systems!!!




lmfao... dangit I thought we kept those things secret from them youngens...
is nothing sacred anymore?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 20, 2007)

oldest person gets the title of *godfather of the old farts club*.


----------



## D007 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey can someone please point me in the direction of a sata cable for use with 2 hd's and 680 evga sli motherboard.. idk what information is necessary to know in order to find the specific cables and honestly i dont even know if i need SATA or SATA II cables.. please let me know. My system is on the way and will be here tomorrow.. i neeed to next day this asap or i wont get it in time. and could someoene tell me if i need one of these controller cards? i dont even know what the heck that is.. ug... I'm missing so much information.. My hard drives are SATA it says.. is SATA II better?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 20, 2007)

I have to agree with Pinchy. Im only 28, but Im feeling old in the body ( I think its all the exhaustive work, and running myself and lack of sleep). The new "old" would have to be in the late 70s or 80s. I see folks way older than me (Mr Miller, my next door neighbor is like 85) and he gets out and mows, tills, gardens, and just works it. I couldnt do some of the other stuff he does.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 20, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> I have to agree with Pinchy. Im only 28, but Im feeling old in the body ( I think its all the exhaustive work, and running myself and lack of sleep). The new "old" would have to be in the late 70s or 80s. I see folks way older than me (Mr Miller, my next door neighbor is like 85) and he gets out and mows, tills, gardens, and just works it. I couldnt do some of the other stuff he does.



yea im 27 and i feel old. work has worn me out which is pathetic cause ive only been doing it for 5 years haha. but yea, old is more like 70 now. i remember when i was young people were dieing off at 70. not so much now.


----------



## D007 (Mar 20, 2007)

Lol I hope I die at 70... I don't want to be a vegetable.. well I won't mind living longer as long as I'm not one of those old people who stops in the middle of the road and has althezimers.. I don't see the point in being alive as a gimp..lol..  Then again if you have althezimers I guess if your married it could be cool.. You get to wake up next to someone new everyday..lol..


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2007)

D007 said:


> Hey can someone please point me in the direction of a sata cable for use with 2 hd's and 680 evga sli motherboard.. idk what information is necessary to know in order to find the specific cables and honestly i dont even know if i need SATA or SATA II cables.. please let me know. My system is on the way and will be here tomorrow.. i neeed to next day this asap or i wont get it in time. and could someoene tell me if i need one of these controller cards? i dont even know what the heck that is.. ug... I'm missing so much information.. My hard drives are SATA it says.. is SATA II better?



AFAIK SATA and SATA-2 use the same connector & cable, the only difference being that the SATA-2 (actually SATA-300) has a provision for a clip to help "lock" the cable onto the drive or mobo.

As to where you can get one, are you in Florida still?  If you are anywhere near Palm Bay, you could try Performance PC's.  The website is www.performance-pcs.com, and they have a great selection of all kinds of stuff, including cables.  IIRC they also have will call/pickup available, so you could get it today if you're close enough.


----------



## D007 (Mar 20, 2007)

t_ski said:


> AFAIK SATA and SATA-2 use the same connector & cable, the only difference being that the SATA-2 (actually SATA-300) has a provision for a clip to help "lock" the cable onto the drive or mobo.
> 
> As to where you can get one, are you in Florida still?  If you are anywhere near Palm Bay, you could try Performance PC's.  The website is www.performance-pcs.com, and they have a great selection of all kinds of stuff, including cables.  IIRC they also have will call/pickup available, so you could get it today if you're close enough.




thank you t-ski.. War eagle also pointed me in the right direction.. I'm glad he has more sense than me and is more thorough lol.. Idk how he knew to ask the right question but it turns out I need a special SATA cable for western Digital HD's because they have a unique connection.. But cool, thank you for the info.. I'm in south florida.. I'll check out this place though.. always looking for a good connection... thanks you guys.. without the help of peeps from this website I would be completely lost..lol.. I'm so not kidding..


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2007)

If you are talking about the Western Digital SecureConnect, that is not really necessary.  It is a more standard connection then a regular SATA cable, but it requires you to use the legacy 4-pin Molex connector.  As long as you are not jerking the cables around while it's running, or putting unecessary force on the connections, any SATA cable should work fine.


----------



## D007 (Mar 20, 2007)

t_ski said:


> If you are talking about the Western Digital SecureConnect, that is not really necessary.  It is a more standard connection then a regular SATA cable, but it requires you to use the legacy 4-pin Molex connector.  As long as you are not jerking the cables around while it's running, or putting unecessary force on the connections, any SATA cable should work fine.



cools, I'm going to order some blue light ones then.. sweet.. thats 4 blue fans and a blue sata cable.. now what am I going to light up next?  oh yeaaaaa... blue light strips.. hehe.. thanks again man.. see, I know nothing...lol.. but I try..


----------



## t_ski (Mar 20, 2007)

No problem.  Funny thing is, we just discussed this today in my Advanced Hardware class.  (Yes, I'm a member of the OFC and I'm in school, too...  )


----------



## dwax (Mar 20, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> If your that old the only reason you must have a puter is to control your life support systems!!!




I'm so old that my sons friends thought I was his grandfather!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 20, 2007)

dwax said:


> I'm so old that my sons friends thought I was his grandfather!



Shocking is all I can say :shadedshu


----------



## D007 (Mar 20, 2007)

dwax said:


> I'm so old that my sons friends thought I was his grandfather!



I'm so old.. I fart dust..


----------



## rick22 (Mar 20, 2007)

well i'm 55 so i belong here....also i fart a lot...lol..


----------



## D007 (Mar 20, 2007)

rick22 said:


> well i'm 55 so i belong here....also i fart a lot...lol..



lol come to the light.. come to the light...all are welcome, all are welcome...
anyone whos old should definitely know where that is from..lol


----------



## strick94u (Mar 21, 2007)

How did I miss this? Sign me up I'm 46


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 21, 2007)

Well Im not in the Over The Hill club yet, but almost 32 but the beating Ive given my poor old body makes me feel twice that..(broken neck, torn muscles etc.)


----------



## D007 (Mar 22, 2007)

Figured I'd let you guys know I got it hooked up.. I have a few things to do still with another sata connection and formatting my second hard drive to get ready for this raid thing.. now I need to figure out raid.. but the computer is up and running.. I can't believe I acctually built a computer from scratch.. well i had parts lol.. u know what I mean.. but it works!! lol.. installed windows and all.. just didn't realise i'd need like 3 sata connectors and i only had 2.. that secure connect thing screwed me up because it didn't run power but it takes up the slot for power.. makes no sense.. so i switched to a normal sata connector and disconnected hard drive 2.. I needed to get my cd/dvd/ working to do installs.. anyone know a link or something to help me figure out setting up raid 0? oh and how should I set my boot order with 2 hd's and a cd/dvd.. hd1 then hd2 then cd/dvd? or does raid like set them to be as if they were the same hd? idk..lol.. thanks a bunch all.. im lovin this thing.. man it looks cool.. I took pics too but i need to figure out how to get them off my phone lol..


----------



## t_ski (Mar 22, 2007)

If you're going to use the drives in Raid, you won't need to format the drives until after the array is built.

The link I can give you is for a DFI nF4 board, so it may not match up totally with your board, but it should give you most of the basics:

http://www.angrygames.com/nf4raid-1.htm


----------



## D007 (Mar 22, 2007)

t_ski said:


> If you're going to use the drives in Raid, you won't need to format the drives until after the array is built.
> 
> The link I can give you is for a DFI nF4 board, so it may not match up totally with your board, but it should give you most of the basics:
> 
> http://www.angrygames.com/nf4raid-1.htm



lol well I hope the fact that I have already formatted both drives isn't going to be a problem.. I mean It's not like I have to format them for some different type of file system I'm assuming.. but yea the raid setting have me at a total loss lol..I tried mesing with the settings in cmos to see if i could figure it out and i got the blue screen of death lol.. man, thanks again T, your always lookin out for a cracker..lol. I'm going to go see what sense I can make out of this.. I gotta say it's taking a very long time for my hard drives to format.. took like an hour or so.. it's 200 gb so i'm figuring it's because it's alot of memory. I need to test my memory..lol.. maybe it's like reading some stock memory or something.. idk.. doesnt run like 2 gb of memory to me.. then again I'm not to sure how fast a HD formats this large.. I'm use to 40 gb hard drives and stuff lol.. welcome me to the year 2000 ..

Uhm, I'm looking at this and it's saying something about a floppy disc? lol.. I don't even have a floppy drive.. is there another way? also whats the difference with the 16k and 64k striping block? any recommendations? this is a gaming rig.. idk if that matters lol.. but thought I'd let ya know.

well lol now I know I'll be reformatting my HD's again when I get home because I should of arrayed them 1st lol.. you know, it's good to pay attention..


----------



## t_ski (Mar 22, 2007)

As for stripe size, smaller has always seemed to work best for me.  I definitely get faster reads in benches with a 16k stripe size.  As for the floppy, are you talking about inserting the floppy for the WinXP installation? I don't know if there is a way to use a USB drive or something, but it is possible to "slipstream" the drivers into the OS.  There's another page on the link I gave you that talks about doing that.  It may be over your head though - I tried it myself and couldn't get it to work (added drivers, SP2 and some other things all at once, so I don't know which part I fubared).  It might just be easiest to get a hold of a floppy from Wal-mart or Staples and have it laying around for installs and Boot-block recovery.

And about formatting, yes, you can format it before, but it's like washing the car before it rains - you're just going to have to do it again.  SAve the time and don't bother.  If you are doing a regular (not a "quick") format, it will take a long time with a larger drive.  A regular format does the entire drive, where a quick format just deletes the File Allocation Table.


----------



## D007 (Mar 22, 2007)

t_ski said:


> As for stripe size, smaller has always seemed to work best for me.  I definitely get faster reads in benches with a 16k stripe size.  As for the floppy, are you talking about inserting the floppy for the WinXP installation? I don't know if there is a way to use a USB drive or something, but it is possible to "slipstream" the drivers into the OS.  There's another page on the link I gave you that talks about doing that.  It may be over your head though - I tried it myself and couldn't get it to work (added drivers, SP2 and some other things all at once, so I don't know which part I fubared).  It might just be easiest to get a hold of a floppy from Wal-mart or Staples and have it laying around for installs and Boot-block recovery.
> 
> And about formatting, yes, you can format it before, but it's like washing the car before it rains - you're just going to have to do it again.  SAve the time and don't bother.  If you are doing a regular (not a "quick") format, it will take a long time with a larger drive.  A regular format does the entire drive, where a quick format just deletes the File Allocation Table.



lol dangit, well I guess it rained then... doh'..lol.. but the way I see it.. A lesson earned is a lesson learned and nothing like wasting 2 hours to make you remember something lol.. guaranteed I wont forget that again..lol.. I don't have a floppy though..lol.. I was seeing if theres drivers maybe with the mobo drivers or the xp2 installation cd.. something not reliant of a floppy.. I'll go back to the site and check it out, maybe i missed it. I'll run 16k then also.. and use raid 0 I see.. I think I got it pretty much.. it's just this dang software for raid on the floppy thats getting me..


----------



## t_ski (Mar 22, 2007)

The bad part is XP will only allow the install program to search a floppy for the drivers.  If you have multiple floppies for different controllers, etc, you're out of luck.  It won't let you swap the floppies out to check for other drivers either.


----------



## mikek75 (Mar 22, 2007)

Sign me up, 35 and counting.....not for much longer if I keep smoking of course! Funny thing is, I always thought I kill my self on my bike (ex London motorcycle courier). Still time I suppose.....


----------



## D007 (Mar 22, 2007)

t_ski said:


> The bad part is XP will only allow the install program to search a floppy for the drivers.  If you have multiple floppies for different controllers, etc, you're out of luck.  It won't let you swap the floppies out to check for other drivers either.



this doesnt make sense to me.. floppys are so outdated.. there has to be another method to download these drivers..lol.. I can't see why the installation cd won't let me do it.. I haven't really tried to use it yet though, I'm just going on what your telling me.. just makes no sense to have a 680i sli motherboard all new, using all new technology on old outdated hardware like a floppy.. So I have to buy a floppy then your telling me? then I have to find an installation floppy from somewhere to install these raid drivers? why would raid even use floppy? lol raid is like a newer thing I thought. anyone know where I can find the drivers for download? it's be much appreciated.. man this just keeps getting funner.. ug..lol.. thanks though T... fun fun fun...   lol..


----------



## t_ski (Mar 22, 2007)

Actually, Raid has been around for a long time, but mostly in server/enterprise environments.  It's just now becoming more mainstream.  It isn't the idea that the hardware you have needs the floppy, but that Microsoft has not integrated other devices into the search while installing the OS.  This goes back to the company that is still using a "i386" folder to store the files on the XP install CD (Intel 386 chips were the fastest ones supported by NT when it first came out - NT 3.1 was actually the first version of the OS, named by Microsoft Marketing to make it seem as new as Windows 3.1).  If MS wasn't so backward they'd have other devices to search from...

Where to get the drivers is easy - go to your mobo's manufacturer's website.  In the Drivers section there should be a zip file that either has the drivers in it, or one that creates a driver floppy from an image file.  Try here:

ftp://ftp.evga.com/Driver/XP 2K RAID floppy.exe


----------



## D007 (Mar 22, 2007)

I have evgas driver software on a cd..  i got it with their mobo. if i need a floppy though ill buy one.. i was hoping to migrate away from floppys...


----------



## D007 (Mar 22, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Actually, Raid has been around for a long time, but mostly in server/enterprise environments.  It's just now becoming more mainstream.  It isn't the idea that the hardware you have needs the floppy, but that Microsoft has not integrated other devices into the search while installing the OS.  This goes back to the company that is still using a "i386" folder to store the files on the XP install CD (Intel 386 chips were the fastest ones supported by NT when it first came out - NT 3.1 was actually the first version of the OS, named by Microsoft Marketing to make it seem as new as Windows 3.1).  If MS wasn't so backward they'd have other devices to search from...
> 
> Where to get the drivers is easy - go to your mobo's manufacturer's website.  In the Drivers section there should be a zip file that either has the drivers in it, or one that creates a driver floppy from an image file.  Try here:
> 
> ftp://ftp.evga.com/Driver/XP 2K RAID floppy.exe



k i downloaded that driver to a floppy from work and i guess ill buy a floppy drive on the way home.. lol dam floppy got me anyway.. I tried to escape... right when i think im out, they pull me back in!!!  lol..


----------



## t_ski (Mar 22, 2007)

Use it to install the drivers, then ripe it out and stick in it a box in the garage.  You might need it later.  I have a floppy drive for that purpose (and one other), but it's not installed ATM.

The other reason?  NVidia's Boot Block I mentioned earlier.  If you hose your BIOS, the system will try to boot to a floppy which will try to automatically flash your BIOS.  I did it once before and it worked.  Saved my @$$


----------



## D007 (Mar 23, 2007)

strange issue im having.. i get no picture.. the code on the system read out is 7F then i hit f1 like i read to do and it bypasses that.. then i get the code FF but still no screen and the code FF means fully functional from what I heard. everything boots up, including the floppy i installed and the fans lights cd player etc.. just no picture.. tried another monitor and same thing.. idk what to do.. but im trying..


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 23, 2007)

Check this link for beep codes, looks like it might be the memory;

http://www.evga.com/articles/public.asp?AID=24


----------



## t_ski (Mar 23, 2007)

Have you tried another video card?  Have you take out the video card and reseated it, making sure you cannot see any of the pins on the video card?


----------



## D007 (Mar 23, 2007)

lol that was the problem T.. restead the video card and ths system booted up nicely.. but im having issues with raid.. i just can't seem to figure this out.. idk why.. i loaded the drivers.. set it up as a striping raid and optimal.. formatted them as bootable, installed windows from cd and when the system rebooted it gives me an error "no system disk found, please insert system disk and hit enter" it wants a floppy and wont read anything else unless I force it to by hitting escape and setting the boot order. ug.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 23, 2007)

Basicly, what's happening is that XP is not finding the Master Boot Record or the ntldr file.  It's either not there, or the system is not configured right to find it.  Did you set up the array as bootable?  In my Raid controller, I have to mark the drives as "bootable" after I create the array.  You may be able to just pop in the controller and set it to bootable without having to rebuild it.  Then, you need to make sure the array is the top in the boot order.  For my system, I have a "Boot Priority" for each type of boot device.  If I go into the Boot Priority I can set which hard drive boots first, second, third, etc, then go into the Removable drives and pick which DVD/CD, etc, then there's another one for Floppies, NICs, USB Drives, etc, etc...

I suggest you have a good read over these topics from the EVGA site:

http://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=57883&topicid=7

http://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=440&topicid=7

http://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=429&topicid=7

Basicly, the same thing three times, but LMK if you missed something in there.


----------



## D007 (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh man I've bee reading for days T.. days..lol.. like im about to start pulling my hair out.. I mean I actually got my first build up and running and believe me i had plenty of isses lol.. but this here has got me right now.. I mean i did everything exactly like it said to do it.. but what are these "controllers" your talking about? the evga 680i sli has a built in controller for raid.. i dont think i need one.. but hell if i know..lol.. I set them up as an array then i hit b to make them bootable.. hit f6 and hit s.. loaded the files from the floppy and installed windows.. also I set it to "striping" and "optimal" idk if that matters. maybe if i reconfigure my boot order to go back to the hard drive or something now it will work... ug...i was up til 5 am and came to work at 8 am trying to figure this out.. i promise imr eading all i can and trying any and everything im told or see..lol.. but im not going to use one of those hack methods some people do... man I thought I had it this time..lol..


updated info:  Ok got it working.. it was the dam boot sequence.. idk why but somehow it defaulted to loading the floppy 1st always... kept trying to boot the floppy drive..  reset it in bios and now it's running like clockwork.. now i need to find out whats going to happen when i upgrade to vista..lol. great, a whole new can of worms huh..lol.. well one things for sure.. my mind is very sharp right now..lol.. focused like a pin point..


----------



## t_ski (Mar 23, 2007)

Awesome.  The controllers are just that - sometimes there's one built into the mobo, sometimes they're separate.  But it's all cool now.  That's a nice rig you got there.  Have fun playing with it.  And LMK when you decide to go to water...


----------



## D007 (Mar 23, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Awesome.  The controllers are just that - sometimes there's one built into the mobo, sometimes they're separate.  But it's all cool now.  That's a nice rig you got there.  Have fun playing with it.  And LMK when you decide to go to water...


 
Hey thanks for the compliment.. costed about $1400.00 in parts.. dell, hp and all that want like 4 grand for a system like this. it's ridiculous.. I'm so glad yall showed me how to do this, honestly in effect you saved me over 2 thousand dollars.. thats awsome.

I take it water is recommendable then huh? well if I start having cooling issues I'll go to water but these fans are very quiet and the cpu fan is immense and the little extra fan for the video card is a nice addition.. all in all it's 6 fans. I'll download cpu temp when I get home or something to monitor my info but everything feels nice and cool when i put my hand in the area even after hours of all night staying on downloading info and files and formatting and all that and I'm sure that must be strenious on the system. The hard drive temp reads 30 degrees C like always .. I just hope the mem test comes back good.. thatd mean every component i got from new egg was flawless.. i'd be impressed. 

I'm now my own tech support, I could get use to this.. no phone calls no 30 minute wait times, no bul premade responses from automated services.. Oh yea.. i could so get use to this..lol.. It's like being freed from the chains of the computer industry..


----------



## t_ski (Mar 23, 2007)

One of the guys in my advanced hardware class has the same mobo (maybe same CPU - IDK), 8800GTX, Corsair Dominators with the fan, big ol' Zalman CPU cooler, Seagate 7200.10 SATA drives, all stuffed in a Antec 900 case.  He's about the opposite of me - I've got AMD, ATI, OCZ, etc.

Anyway, with cooling, you only need what you need.  If you find yourself really pushing that CPU, you'll come to a point when air cooling just won't cut it anymore.  You gotta love 40% and higher OC's that have cooler temps then stock... 

Only reason I made the comment was because you had "might go to water" in your system specs.


----------



## D007 (Mar 23, 2007)

t_ski said:


> One of the guys in my advanced hardware class has the same mobo (maybe same CPU - IDK), 8800GTX, Corsair Dominators with the fan, big ol' Zalman CPU cooler, Seagate 7200.10 SATA drives, all stuffed in a Antec 900 case.  He's about the opposite of me - I've got AMD, ATI, OCZ, etc.
> 
> Anyway, with cooling, you only need what you need.  If you find yourself really pushing that CPU, you'll come to a point when air cooling just won't cut it anymore.  You gotta love 40% and higher OC's that have cooler temps then stock...
> 
> Only reason I made the comment was because you had "might go to water" in your system specs.



right, I bet.. i'm looking forward alot to messing with what my next computer lessons will be.. all bios now.. I know how to OC the video card np.. dealing with voltages, cpu speed, frequencies and latencies is something new to me. Really I'm confused with the whole 
frequency and latency thing.. oh, and the muliplier lol.. 

I hear you lower the multiplier and raise the frequency (I've been doing my homework) lol.. idk what timing to shoot for really though.. idk what I'm capable of at all.. learning what systems are capable of based on their outputs is going to have to be my next lesson..

Oh and I figured thats why you commented..lol.. My mind is like on point right now from all this learning lol.. be lucky to see a bee's pee get by me right now..lol ( I just made that up) hehe..


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 23, 2007)

@ t_ski,
           Was just reading your specs and I am waiting on the same case,was in stock now on back order   

How do you find it for water cooling ? I have Opty 175,Asus A8N32 SLI Deluxe and some water cooling parts waiting till go into it.Cant wait till it arrives.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 23, 2007)

D007 said:


> I hear you lower the multiplier and raise the frequency (I've been doing my homework) lol.. idk what timing to shoot for really though.. idk what I'm capable of at all.. learning what systems are capable of based on their outputs is going to have to be my next lesson..


I can only comment on what my OC experience has been, but for me I've only had to raise the FSB, still using the max multiplier on this chip (Opteron 170) and the last one I had (Opteron 148).  But yeah, you can juggle around the FSB and the multi to make sure your memory dividers line up with what your ram can do, especially if you want certain timings on it.  The higher you go, the looser the timings usually have to be.  As you loosen the timings you lose bandwidth, so you have to crank the FSB back up to make up for it.  i've heard of some AMD chips not liking certain memory dividors, which is why they pushed for PC4800 DDR1 ram, so the systems could do memory in sync (1:1).

Keep up on the reading, see what other users have the same mobo, chip and ram you have, find out what they can do with it and how they got there.  That's the easy way to go about it.  Sometimes you can skip some of the steps and go right into a decent overclock by going with what others are getting.




			
				oily_17 said:
			
		

> @ t_ski,
> Was just reading your specs and I am waiting on the same case,was in stock now on back order
> 
> How do you find it for water cooling ? I have Opty 175,Asus A8N32 SLI Deluxe and some water cooling parts waiting till go into it.Cant wait till it arrives.



This case is the one I reviewed for TPU a few months back.  I didn't want to hack it up, and I wanted to be able to utilize the knockouts on top of the case for the rad.  Immediately, I ran into trouble with compatibility.  The Hardware Labs radiators won't line up.  The holes for the barbs are too close together to allow the rad to sit right on top.  I later noticed that the fan hole was also too close to the barb holes.  So I did some research and found out that the holes on the case were far enough apart to line up with the Swiftech rad I'm using.  Unfortunately, the distance from the fan to the barb holes are still off, and if I had gone with a single 120mm rad the barb holes would bee too close togeher again.  Right now I have the radiator mounted outside the case with fans underneath it, then everything is supported off the top of the case with some small "feet" I made.  I'm thinking that I'm going to have to hack up the top to get it the way I want it.  Darn shame to do that, but I have not found a rad that will line up 100% perfect, and I want to use bigger than a single 120mm rad anyway.  I've got the ideas down about how I want to do it, just need to devote the time to it.

You could run a rad off the back with a Swiftech Radbox, but if I did that it would add some substantial length to the back of the case.  As it is right now, this case barely fits on the top of the desk!


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 23, 2007)

t_ski said:


> You could run a rad off the back with a Swiftech Radbox, but if I did that it would add some substantial length to the back of the case.  As it is right now, this case barely fits on the top of the desk!



Yea I have the Swiftech kit with rad box,so will probably end up with it mounted outside.
Will be my first go at water cooling so keeping it simple might be better.
Thanks for info anyway,now to email them and get a move on with my order LOL.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 23, 2007)

Which rad are you using (120, 220, 320)?  If you are using 3/8" ID tubing you should be able to use te PCI plate they give you, but 1/2" ID tubing won't fit through the PCI slots.  You might be able to run the tubes up through the knock-out holes in the top of the case.  You can buy some u-channel or continuous grommet and run it along the edge of the holes.  Not that they are sharp or anything, just to tighten things up and make it look clean.


----------



## Carbine (Mar 23, 2007)

happy bday ya old fart


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have the 220 rad and I am using 3/8" tubing.Was thinking of going in through PCI slot and back out the top holes.
Cant wait till it arrives till get tinkering with it,and also OC'ing this Opty


----------



## t_ski (Mar 24, 2007)

With the Swiftech rads, they are supposed to work better (and purge themselves of air) if they are upright or on their side.  I would suggest holes up, then run the tubes through the knocouts in back.  Should work alright if you line the rad up with the bottom fan mount at the fan on the case (rad would stil up a few inches over the top of the case).


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 24, 2007)

t_ski said:


> With the Swiftech rads, they are supposed to work better (and purge themselves of air) if they are upright or on their side.  I would suggest holes up, then run the tubes through the knocouts in back.  Should work alright if you line the rad up with the bottom fan mount at the fan on the case (rad would stil up a few inches over the top of the case).



I also have an Alphacool 25 external reservoir which I might use aswell.I was thinking of running tubing this way ;-
RAD >> CPU Cooler >> Reservoir >> Pump >> RAD

So I will have to play about with things to get them to fit neatly together.
Thanx for the tips   Sounds like a good approach to follow,will give it a try when all arrives.
Do you have pump inside case or outside,could you use second PSU bay till fit it ?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 24, 2007)

YAY! I don't have to join for another 17 and a bit years!!! SK-1, I share your birthday.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 24, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> Do you have pump inside case or outside,could you use second PSU bay till fit it ?



I have the pump inside the case.  It is located on the flat panel at the bottom of the main compartment (mobo & drives), inside the bay area.  I have the bays filled from the top down like this:

Zalman ZM-MFC1
Lite-On DVD/RW
Lian Li PC-343B 3 X 5.25 Fan Module (takes up three bays)
Bottom two bays are free

That leaves plenty of room to run the tubing out the top of the pump and into my Storm.

Pump -> Storm -> Tyee -> Rad  -> T-line  -> Back to the pump

You could use the Second PSU bay to fit it if you'd like, but that complicate things a little.  Bad part about having the tubing run through the top is trying to take the mobo tray out.  I've got some quick-disconnect fittings I'm going to use so I can just unplug the tubing from the rad and pull the whole tray out.

Hopefully I can get some time soon (maybe spring break) to swap everything out the way I want it.  I've got lots of planning to do..............


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 24, 2007)

t_ski said:


> I've got lots of planning to do..............



Yea so have I,its in my head the way I want it,might not work out that way though!!

And hopefully when its all in it dosn't have to come out again  

Yeee haaa  Northern Ireland just scored,1 - 0,(Bit off topic,watching football LOL)


----------



## Casheti (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm only 15 AHAHAHA OLD MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 26, 2007)

I am happy      Just got email from supplier and my LIAN LI PC-A10B  Aluminium  Mid Tower case is being shipped today.(*At Last*)

So soon I will be giving building my first computer a go!!  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Casheti (Mar 26, 2007)

I must ask, does life get better as you get older?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 26, 2007)

Sure does.  Sex is better, too


----------



## D007 (Mar 26, 2007)

Lol I agree with T.. I just turned 30 on the 25th.. gotta say. it don't feel no different..lol.. but just so yas know, the computer is running like a champ.. no issues here.. installed all my games and stuff and it runs them with no lag.. age of empires 3, lol np.. supreme commander.. np.. Looks sweet too .. I'm taking pics soon with a good digital cam, my pops does wedding pics, has a really high end cam I'm gonna use later this week and I'll post the pics of my 1st build )..  oh and I play for days sometimes lol.. like I wont sleep.. hey i work all week, i can do whatever i want on the weekends lol... but just so ya know, I have no cooling issues and I have run this thing for days on end.. I always shut down my comp when I'm not using it though so it will never run for weeks on end. I also have an air purifier in front of it to limit dust build up and kind of force more air into the front. heyas.. should I of set up raid differently? like should of set it to 64k or 16k instead of optimal?


----------



## Casheti (Mar 26, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Sure does.  Sex is better, too



Lol..."better"? There hasn't even been a first time to be bad yet


----------



## t_ski (Mar 26, 2007)

D007 said:


> should I of set up raid differently? like should of set it to 64k or 16k instead of optimal?



If it works, it works.  I always set mine up for 16k stripes and I get good benches, better than with other size stripes.  Benches aren't everything, though.  You should really set it based on your average file size, or at least the average of the most commonly used files.


----------



## D007 (Mar 26, 2007)

t_ski said:


> If it works, it works.  I always set mine up for 16k stripes and I get good benches, better than with other size stripes.  Benches aren't everything, though.  You should really set it based on your average file size, or at least the average of the most commonly used files.



idk..lol.. the rig is basically 100% for gaming.. thats my main concern both on and offline.. high end games.. oblivion etc.. i'm not sure what file sizez games run at or even really how the whole game transferr rate thing works.. I mean I assume it's different than downloading music lol.. 16k kbs? 1.6 mbs?  I know my connection can handle up to 6 mbps.. fairly stable at around 5 mbps.. i have no idea if this matters..lol.. thanks again for the help T.. so is setting the size to 16k going to make it necessary to wipe my hd again and resituate the raid? idc really lol.. if it will, it will.. I'll reinstall everything if need be.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes, you would need to destroy the array, rebuild it, reformat it and install the OS again.  There are ways to back up the system and restore it without going throught the reformat & reinstall, but I wouldn't recommend it to anyone without the skills to recover from it if something goes wrong.

If you want to play with stripe sizes, do you have another HDD laying around that you can install your OS on?  If you have (for instance) a spare IDE drive to use for the OS, you could build and destroy any arrray you want to test stripe sizes.  Go in, test each stripe size and see what works, then pick the one that works best.  IDK if there's a way to see what the avaerage file size is offhand....


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 26, 2007)

@ D007 "oh no, not again!!"


----------



## D007 (Mar 26, 2007)

lol.. woops.. well, looks like im reformatting again.. but alls well, i don't mind, it gives me something to do..


----------



## t_ski (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey, lookie what I came across:

http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=141&pgno=0


----------



## Frogger (Mar 27, 2007)

nice little read ski..  abit dated.. but WTF.. still good


----------



## t_ski (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, site used IDE drives with like 20MB/s reads (way slow), but when they started doing all the benches with the different stripes you start seeing the difference.  Notice how the performance seems to scale back on most tests (reads quite often) when the stripe gets bigger?

Also, they have stripe sizes down to 4k - all the controllers I've seen have not had anything lower than 16k, which is the max on their recommendation and the original recommendation I made a while back (hint, hint - wink, wink  )


----------



## D007 (Mar 28, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Hey, lookie what I came across:
> 
> http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=141&pgno=0



that article was very informative, thanks for the link.. im always looking for helpful info like that. let me know alot about file sizes and transferr rates and what to expect.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad it helped.  But of course, you should expect more than what they had, because the article was so old.  But performance should scale up the same.

How far along are you?  Have you run any benches (like HDTach) yet?


----------



## D007 (Mar 28, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Glad it helped.  But of course, you should expect more than what they had, because the article was so old.  But performance should scale up the same.
> 
> How far along are you?  Have you run any benches (like HDTach) yet?


 i dont even know what this ( HD tach ) is lol. I have run 3d mark 06 but not fully because i dont want my one post to go online when im not fully oc'd.. i do pretty well i guess but i still havent oc'd the video card. i hit from 20-60 fps.. you know how it is..lol.. except that big background one where i go to 0 and 1 fps..lol.. i have been straining the system testing it by running high end graphics simutaneously .. like having age of empires 3 run in the background and have 3-d mark 06 running tests while nvidia monitor and task manager are open.. idk if it helps but i figure it should strain it so i know if it's stable.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 28, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/514/HD_Tach_3.0.1.0.html

There you go.  Install it and run the test, then let us know what your avaerage read speed, latency and CPU utilization are.  That will make sure it's configured right.


----------



## D007 (Mar 29, 2007)

sweet thanx


----------



## D007 (Mar 29, 2007)

read :103.6 mb/s
random access: 13.2ms
cpu utilisation 4% (+/- 2%)


----------



## t_ski (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks good.  I just wanted to make sure that it wasn't stuck at som rediculously low number and we had to tweak something.


----------



## D007 (Mar 29, 2007)

lol darnit i was half hoping i messed up somewhere. so i could fix it...lol.. people keep saying things like go to 450 fsb and change the multiplier to 4 but i dont have any 4x multiplier lol.. i have 6-8 on the e6400 conroe with the evga 680i sli mobo. unless im missing something, maybe some way to activate that multiplier.. idk.. but im tryin  thanks for the info T.

REVIVION: Got it up to 3.22 ghz now 4-4-4-15 T2 timing.. not to shabby .. serious voltage though.. but cpu reads in ntune at 40-50c.. the gpu is still a hot lil bugger at 55ish lol.. it's always been like that since i installed it.. and i have a full tower case with 2 120mm fans and 2 80 mm fans.. but this card is meant to run and expected to run at these temperatures so im assuming it's no worry. thats stock heat w/o overclocking it lol..


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 11, 2007)

WTF, Did all the Old Farts, Kick The Bucket?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 11, 2007)

No, but we do nap a lot.  We get tired easily...


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 11, 2007)

I sleep 4-5 hours a day, and I'm older than you!


----------



## russianboy (Apr 11, 2007)

I am the youngest person in this forum @ 12 years old! Yet, I am not ignorant and I am constantly learning, one may be biased towards a child of my age but indeed, I can be _just as unintelligent_ as a more aged individual.

I in fact am able do discombobulate some of my teachers!

Just goes to show you, age doesn't mean squat. 

However getting old is nothing to be afraid of, I myself look forward to the older ages, where all is taken care of, and I am content.

I also will be happy if I live to 60! Age is not an object to fear, rather something to remind you, enjoy it, as you got only one of these, and if I was nit-picky and constantly fussing, I would not enjoy life, and thus, see no point in living.

That is my philosophy.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 11, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> I sleep 4-5 hours a day, and I'm older than you!



Sorry it was just a joke.  I never nap TBH, but lately I find myself able to get a decent 8 hours for a change.


----------



## D007 (Apr 11, 2007)

Lol totally the naps are getting us.. I just finally finished my long adventure of learning how to build and OC a computer though so i have an excuse.. kinda..lol.. I got a thermo elecctric cooling system now on my cpu, keeps me idling at about 35c even when im on 1.625 volts. Max overclock seems to be 3.3 ghz on this chips no matter what I do.. It keeps defaulting back to 1.625 every time i reload so i guess that means thas it's max? It says it goes up to 1.7 v iin bios but i can't seem to make it stay like that.. but been very fun stuff.. Has kept me very busy.. im loving this cooler by the way.. like i said, i can run 1.625 v and not go above 55c max load  and thats just cause the dumb fan is auto controlled lol. if i could max it to 100% I'm sure it'd cool down signifigantly even more.. also the new MX-1 thermal paste i just put on hasn't had it's set in period yet, so I'm expecting a drop in about 2-5c in about 150 hours.


----------



## Frogger (Apr 12, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> I sleep 4-5 hours a day!



Me too  Any more and I'm to groggy to Game


----------



## t_ski (Apr 12, 2007)

Don't you mean "too Froggy?"


----------



## Frogger (Apr 12, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Don't you mean "too Froggy?"



 DUH  your right!! spent half my day in a 'cold room' ....currently suffering from Brain freeze


----------



## D007 (Apr 13, 2007)

Man I'm pissed.. Maxit mag asked to write articles for them and I happily agreed.. so i go to their site and write a whole article for almost 2 hours.. checked it and all that.. then I hit save.. and poof, it delets everything.. what kind of crap is that? im so pissed.. uuggggg!!


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 13, 2007)

Should have written it in word on your compy, saved it, then copy and paste it to website, that way you don't have to rely on other peoples crapy applications to record your work and you can/will always have a backup!!


----------



## D007 (Apr 13, 2007)

lol.. shouldda couldda wouldda.. my first time doing something like this.. oh believe me, it's a mistake I won't make again.. but now maxit mag has to wait like another few days for me to even want to try again.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey guys. Even though I hesitate to admit it, I think I now belong in this club. I'm going to be 36 in may. Just wanted to say hello.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> Hey guys. Even though I hesitate to admit it, I think I now belong in this club. I'm going to be 36 in may. Just wanted to say hello.



Howdy youngster!


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL 
Im 17. You guys are more than twice my age.

At least you oldies are good with computers 
Beats the average non-computer-literate parentals


----------



## Wile E (Apr 22, 2007)

So is it 30 years old, or is it older than 30? Well, I'm 30, but I guess I'm technically older than 30, because my birthday was in January. Count me in. lol


----------



## Kreij (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, maybe here I can find true peace.  lol
I hit 48 this year. I've been in the IT field for 26 years now.
My first (purchased) computer was a TI99/4A, but used computers in high school that used punch tapes for storage.

To all you youngsters ... learn learn learn.
If you ain't on the edge, technology is just passing you.
And while you are learning .... overclock like a mad dog !


----------



## Frogger (Apr 27, 2007)

Kreij said:


> Well, maybe here I can find true peace.  lol
> I hit 48 this year.


   After 26 years IT  you can find True Peace with some JD  
 and A sweet rig like your's ++ A great FPS game ... and no _better half_ to get in the way


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2007)

I'm here 38 years old ,soon to 39, physically all beat up and retired. Ah pass me a beer.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I'm here 38 years old ,soon to 39, physically all beat up and retired. Ah pass me a beer.



Retired?  I know you finished your last job but unless you are as rich as me, not well or just plain lazy thats an early age for retirement!


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2007)

I got injured, 2 broken legs/ ankels , torn tendons in my feet, neck injury from a 65mp head on traffic accident, a back injury from a fall down a flight of stairs and nerve damage in my hip  and several other injuries to many to list.  I sound like a marching band in the morning with all the poping when I get up. Not lazy but beat up and planning to find a office job but after 17 years as a cop I'm not qualified for anything yet. I'm returning to college. I will be the old man there.


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I'm returning to college. I will be the old man there.



Good for you Trt740.  

What are you planning on taking in college ?


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2007)

Not sure anything but Law enforcement LOL. Maybe finance or computer IT.


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Not sure anything but Law enforcement LOL. Maybe finance or computer IT.



Well you really can't go wrong learning anything that has to do with computers as in todays world everyone uses them.

My suggestion would be to go for something you really enjoy, not just for the money, as you will have to live with your decision. If you enjoy what you are doing you will do better at it and the money will come when you are good at what you have learned. I would rather have employees that have a passion for what they do, than someone who just wants the paycheck.


----------



## mikek75 (May 5, 2007)

I'm 35, and I'm old enough to not be able to remember whether I already joined this club, LOL.


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2007)

mikek75 said:


> I'm 35, and I'm old enough to not be able to remember whether I already joined this club, LOL.



What club? LOL

Now where did I leave my computer again ....


----------



## S^line (May 5, 2007)

See. I'm 15 so I'm like half the age to get into the club.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I got injured, 2 broken legs/ ankels , torn tendons in my feet, neck injury from a 65mp head on traffic accident, a back injury from a fall down a flight of stairs and nerve damage in my hip  and several other injuries to many to list.  I sound like a marching band in the morning with all the poping when I get up. Not lazy but beat up and planning to find a office job but after 17 years as a cop I'm not qualified for anything yet. I'm returning to college. I will be the old man there.



Damn, sorry to hear that, and I thought gettin shot was bad enuff!  Good luck at College, I am sure your time with the Police will stand you in good stead at both College and in any future career.  just hope you are better at College than you are at overclocking!


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2007)

hey that refects on you, you taught me how to do it Lol!!


----------



## Kreij (May 5, 2007)

trt740 said:


> hey that refects on you, you taught me how to do it Lol!!


Ouch 

Trt, I don't mean to presuppose what you enjoy, but many police officers that I have known are into their weaponry. Have you given any thought to learning the gunsmith trade?

We need good people to keep our firearms in top working order to keep the land free


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2007)

Na had all I can stand of guns never wish to touch one again or point one at anyone or anything if I don't have too . I've seen too much of what they can do. I'm sure Tatty can relate to that being x British Army. Maybe If I was a small town cop but I wasn't.  Thx for the idea my brother is a gun smith for S&W. He is also a big city cop. Hey Tatty did you fight in the Falklins War?


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Na had all I can stand of guns never wish to touch one again or point one at anyone or anything if I don't have too . I've seen too much of what they can do. I'm sure Tatty can relate to that being x British Army. Maybe If I was a small town cop but I wasn't.  Thx for the idea my brother is a gun smith for S&W. He is also a big city cop. Hey Tatty did you fight in the Falklins War?



Falklands was my first in 82, then Northern Ireland, 1st Gulf, Bosnia, Kosovo, Afghanistan and 2nd Gulf for the invasion in 2003, left in 2004.


----------



## t_ski (May 5, 2007)

trt740 said:


> I'm returning to college. I will be the old man there.



I'm 35 and I'm going to college myself.  Surprisingly, there are a lot of people my age or older.  I guess that happens a lot when you have people that get laid off you, like you, decide they really need to change their career.

Just pick something you really enjoy, that way it's less likely you'll hate your job down the road.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Old People Rock!!*

WAL-MART APPLICATION

This is an actual job application that a 75 year old senior citizen
submitted to Wal-Mart in Arkansas.
They hired him because he was so funny..... 

NAME: Kenneth Way (Grumpy Bastard)

SEX: Not lately, but I am looking for the right woman (or at least one
who will cooperate) 

DESIRED POSITION:  Company's President or Vice President.  But
seriously, whatever's available.   If I was in a position to be picky, I
wouldn't be applying here in the first place? 

DESIRED SALARY:  $185,000 a year plus stock options and a Michael Ovitz
style severance package.  If that's not possible, make an offer and we
can haggle.

EDUCATION: Yes. 

LAST POSITION HELD:  Target for middle management hostility.

PREVIOUS SALARY:  A lot less than I'm worth.

MOST NOTABLE ACHIEVEMENT:  My incredible collection of stolen pens and
post-it notes.

REASON FOR LEAVING: It sucked.

HOURS AVAILABLE TO WORK:  Any.

PREFERRED HOURS:  1:30-3:30 p.m. Monday, Tuesday, and Thursday.

DO YOU HAVE ANY SPECIAL SKILLS?:  Yes, but they're better suited to a
more intimate environment. 

MAY WE CONTACT YOUR CURRENT EMPLOYER?:  If I had one, would I be here?

DO YOU HAVE ANY PHYSICAL CONDITIONS THAT WOULD PROHIBIT YOU FROM LIFTING
UP TO 50 lbs.?:  Of what?

DO YOU HAVE A CAR?: I think the more appropriate question here would be
"Do you have a car that runs?" 

HAVE YOU RECEIVED ANY SPECIAL AWARDS OR RECOGNITION?:  I may already be
a winner of the Publishers Clearing House Sweepstakes, so they tell me. 

DO YOU SMOKE?:  On the job - no!   
                            On my breaks - yes !

WHAT WOULD YOU LIKE TO BE DOING IN FIVE YEARS?: Living in the Bahamas
with a fabulously wealthy dumb sexy blonde supermodel who thinks I'm the
greatest thing since sliced bread.   
Actually, I'd like to be doing that now.


NEAREST RELATIVE ....7 miles

DO YOU CERTIFY THAT THE ABOVE IS TRUE AND COMPLETE TO THE BEST OF YOUR
KNOWLEDGE?:  Oh yes, absolutely. 

***Old People Rock


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 17, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> WAL-MART APPLICATION
> 
> This is an actual job application that a 75 year old senior citizen
> submitted to Wal-Mart in Arkansas.
> ...



OK, that's brilliant!


----------



## t_ski (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey I thought this thread died along with most of the old farts around here


----------



## dwax (Jul 17, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea im 27 and i feel old. work has worn me out which is pathetic cause ive only been doing it for 5 years haha. but yea, old is more like 70 now. i remember when i was young people were dieing off at 70. not so much now.




I have wrinkles that are older than 27 years.


----------



## pt (Jul 17, 2007)

what's a wrinkle?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jul 17, 2007)

LOL, I'm sooo glad I'm not even close to being an old fart  I'm only 14


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, I guess being 31 makes me member of the coolest club around 

And yes, I feel old already just by saying my age


----------



## Frogger (Jul 17, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Hey I thought this thread died along with most of the old farts around here


 NOT DEAD YET


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 18, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> WAL-MART APPLICATION
> 
> This is an actual job application that a 75 year old senior citizen
> submitted to Wal-Mart in Arkansas.
> ...



LOL, Ive seen that before, Im sure they actually gave him the job because of that application form


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 18, 2007)

Still breathing........just


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 2, 2007)

The old timers will really enjoy this, as would any extreme gaming fanatic.
Stepped through a time portal today.  I found a store near home, where they sell every Game consule and Game cartridge ever made,  I walked in and was lost for about an hour.  Just simply amazing how this guy collected every game consule ever heard of, and every game to go with it, and enough of each to fill a wherehouse full of them.  

If you are looking for an old Game Consule or Cartridge take a look at this place, just simply amazing, and the prices are not so bad either, as long as you don't need something really Rare.


----------



## panchoman (Dec 2, 2007)

whoa, nice find namslas!

hey... since when has there been an old farts club?


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 2, 2007)

ARRRGGGHH! Since before you was born, I reckon! Now scram, ya little punk!

I'm in! I'm 38 and lovin' it! I have to admit that "Youth is wasted on the young." But I have a small number of regrets only because I did listen to older people's advice.

Take that to the bank...


----------



## panchoman (Dec 2, 2007)

i'll remember to send rejects from the teen club here


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 2, 2007)

HEE HEE 54 and still gaming


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2007)

I just got in from shoveling the heaviest, wettest, shittiest snow on earth!  I'm 31... I feel like I'm 80.  I healthy 80.     Snow -><- Me.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 2, 2007)

panchoman said:


> hey... since when has there been an old farts club?



Since Tigger69 established it on 03-15-2007, 05:53 PM 

Youngins think they know it/have it all.....


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2007)

I think if you can remember Jimmy Carter being President (or poorly being a President), you may be an Old Fart.  I miss Ronald Reagan.


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2007)

Old Farts Club --><-- Teenager's of TPU Club
Old Farts Club -->    <-- Teenager's of TPU Club


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 2, 2007)

If you can remember the spice girls,your an old fart 

nice to see some posts in here again.

And panchoman,be off with ya ya young whipper snapper.


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 2, 2007)

erocker said:


> I think if you can remember Jimmy Carter being President (or poorly being a President), you may be an Old Fart.  I miss Ronald Reagan.



  Miss Reagan for sure as well as Nixson


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 2, 2007)

erocker said:


> I think if you can remember Jimmy Carter being President (or poorly being a President), you may be an Old Fart.  I miss Ronald Reagan.



?????????...I remember Ike...lol.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Dec 2, 2007)

Johnson was in office when I was born...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 3, 2007)

hey now i can remember the spice girls does that mean im old?


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 3, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> hey now i can remember the spice girls does that mean im old?



Yes...Prunish old....lol

Not realy!


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 3, 2007)

> I think if you can remember Jimmy Carter being President (or poorly being a President), you may be an Old Fart. I miss Ronald Reagan.



I was born right after Carter, but I do remember Reagan's terms, and the Bush Sr - who could forget that.



> The old timers will really enjoy this, as would any extreme gaming fanatic.
> Stepped through a time portal today. I found a store near home, where they sell every Game consule and Game cartridge ever made, I walked in and was lost for about an hour. Just simply amazing how this guy collected every game consule ever heard of, and every game to go with it, and enough of each to fill a wherehouse full of them.
> 
> If you are looking for an old Game Consule or Cartridge take a look at this place, just simply amazing, and the prices are not so bad either, as long as you don't need something really Rare.



Where's the Neo-Geo console?!!!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2007)

I was born during Carter. And I also miss Reagan.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 3, 2007)

i was born during reagans reign as dictator..i mean president


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2007)

Lol, daddy Bush.  A thousand points of light, whatever that meant.  He reminded me of an evil preacher or something.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 3, 2007)

Bush Sr - slayer of the english language

Bush Jr - not even sure if he speak english . . .


----------



## desadarius2002 (Dec 3, 2007)

i guess im in at 35 also. anybody remember the old commodore 64. man i loved that thing. keyboard hooked to a 5.25 floppy. great games too.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah, I remember the C64 - that's the PC I grew up with.  I was gaming on that long before we ever had an NES or desktop PC.  My father taught me how to program on a C64, too . . . writting out those long-ass DATA lines.  

Remember:  *LOAD "*",8,1*  ?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> Yeah, I remember the C64 - that's the PC I grew up with.  I was gaming on that long before we ever had an NES or desktop PC.  My father taught me how to program on a C64, too . . . writting out those long-ass DATA lines.
> 
> Remember:  *LOAD "*",8,1*  ?


lol. Yeah. I didn't have floppy versions of some of my games, so I had to buy game books, that showed you all the code to program the games you wanted to play. Nothing like typing for an hour before you could play. lol.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 3, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> Yeah, I remember the C64 - that's the PC I grew up with.  I was gaming on that long before we ever had an NES or desktop PC.  My father taught me how to program on a C64, too . . . writting out those long-ass DATA lines.
> 
> Remember:  *LOAD "*",8,1*  ?



Check the link in post #161 this thread.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 3, 2007)

> Check the link in post #161 this thread.



yeah, I saw that link.  I didn't really poke around there too much, but I was shocked to see they didn't have the NEO-GEO console listed.



> lol. Yeah. I didn't have floppy versions of some of my games, so I had to buy game books, that showed you all the code to program the games you wanted to play. Nothing like typing for an hour before you could play. lol.



Damn, man - writer's cramp before a keyboard only game!  That had to've been rough!


----------



## desadarius2002 (Dec 3, 2007)

we need a banner to post in our sigs.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 3, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> yeah, I saw that link.  I didn't really poke around there too much, but I was shocked to see they didn't have the NEO-GEO console listed.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, man - writer's cramp before a keyboard only game!  That had to've been rough!



Neo-Geo is kinda new though(circa 1990).  I'll be going back to the shop I'll have to ask him if he has any.  The store has stuff on the shelf's thats not available online - things he only has a couple of.  I'm intrested to see if he has one.  I allready have a list of games to pick-up for freinds when I'm there next anyways.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like I better come back in two years time I am too young for this club


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Neo-Geo is kinda new though(circa 1990).  I'll be going back to the shop I'll have to ask him if he has any.  The store has stuff on the shelf's thats not available online - things he only has a couple of.  I'm intrested to see if he has one.  I allready have a list of games to pick-up for freinds when I'm there next anyways.


NeoGeo rocked, but was priced way too high. I had the Turbo Grafix 16 at the time.

More 90's stuff, anybody remember 3DO's console?


----------



## hat (Dec 3, 2007)

Wile E -- had one, loved it. I loved playing PE'OD. Flamethrower FTW!! And Shockwave. Shockwave pwnd.
I'm 15.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2007)

hat said:


> Wile E -- had one, loved it. I loved playing PE'OD. Flamethrower FTW!! And Shockwave. Shockwave pwnd.
> I'm 15.


lol. My buddy had one. It was a great console, but just like the NeoGeo, price killed it. It was $700 back then.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 3, 2007)

I had an Activision consule back in 1983, but can't find any info on it...I wish I had kept it but somebody offered me good money for it in 85, so I sold it.

The only Activision Consule I can find info on now is the Argintine Activision, and they know nothing about it.

But  Here's  a good place to learn about old systems, and even add your own knowledge.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 3, 2007)

Was that an Intellivision, Nams? I had one.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 3, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Was that an Intellivision, Nams? I had one.



No, the Intelivision was brown, Mine was white(half the size), and came with an amazing (for the 80's) baseball game.  I had also bought all the other games available for the consule - football, soccer, tennis, Olympics.  I bought it at the Post Exchange In Hanau, Germany.   

Have never seen another one.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm 27 but I keep getting hit on by 18year olds.
Girls keep on guessing I'm a 20 year old at the most.
My girlfriend is 20 and that was the oldest I could get.

It's cool as she has money to burn.


----------



## Grings (Dec 3, 2007)

I remember neo geo, never had one myself though, the games alone used to cost more than megadrive (genesis) or snes consoles.
one of my (rich/spoilt)friends had one though, iremember him paying £170 for art of fighting


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2007)

AthlonX2 said:


> i was born during reagans reign as dictator..i mean president



Fook I vaguely remember the assasination of Kennedy


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 3, 2007)

If any of you fellow oldies remember the amiga,check out the new speedball2 game,its pretty good.


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm in at 35. I remember learning the following in computer science class:

GW Basic
WYSIWYG
Turbo Pascal
C
Fortran
Machine Language

I know nothing of those now.

Edit: Didn't know this club existed 'til a couple of days ago. Thanks Namslas for digging it up.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 3, 2007)

Welcome fellow old dodderer


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> I had an Activision consule back in 1983, but can't find any info on it...I wish I had kept it but somebody offered me good money for it in 85, so I sold it.
> 
> The only Activision Consule I can find info on now is the Argintine Activision, and they know nothing about it.
> 
> But  Here's  a good place to learn about old systems, and even add your own knowledge.




 Heres another good place to ;http://www.computerhistory.org
http://www.computerhistory.org/timeline/?category=cmptr


----------



## panchoman (Dec 5, 2007)

i'd like to apologize for this post of mine: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=557514&postcount=166

seriously.. just stick to the cialias and not pics of my gf


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 6, 2007)

I just discovered this thread also. I'm 43. Sign me up.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> I just discovered this thread also. I'm 43. Sign me up.



Bah.....kids everywhere!


----------



## Frogger (Dec 6, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> I just discovered this thread also. I'm 43. Sign me up.


Welcome Fart  Just get a new pair of readin' specs


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 6, 2007)

I like forms and threads were the old guys rules. LOL


----------



## panchoman (Dec 6, 2007)

daboggeyman said:


> I like forms and threads were the old guys rules. LOL



too bad this one is ruled by the teens MUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## intel igent (Dec 6, 2007)

panchoman said:


> too bad this one is ruled by the teens MUHAHAHAHAHA



not ruled by the "teens" they allow you entry priveleges.

BUT watchout! old men with canes/walkers are B!TCHY 

err i mean Grumpy......


----------



## panchoman (Dec 6, 2007)

intel igent said:


> not ruled by the "teens" they allow you entry priveleges.
> 
> BUT watchout! old men with canes/walkers are B!TCHY
> 
> err i mean Grumpy......



have had too much experience with that here *cough**cough* lol. some peeps in this club are great people though


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 6, 2007)

Watch me,i'm a criminal.I post naughty stuff.

And get infracterated.

I pwomise,i wont post no more naughty stuff anymore.I'll just have to be naughty with my gf.You young uns would'nt know what a gf is tho' 

Its not just for peeing out of,i swear.


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 6, 2007)

hat said:


> Wile E -- had one, loved it. I loved playing PE'OD. Flamethrower FTW!! And Shockwave. Shockwave pwnd.
> I'm 15.



PO'ED was this shit, never played it for anything but Playstation though., im 20 BTW


----------



## Frogger (Dec 6, 2007)

intel igent said:


> not ruled by the "teens" they allow you entry priveleges.
> 
> BUT watchout! old men with canes/walkers are B!TCHY
> 
> err i mean Grumpy......


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 6, 2007)

intel igent said:


> not ruled by the "teens" they allow you entry priveleges.
> 
> BUT watchout! old men with canes/walkers are B!TCHY
> 
> err i mean Grumpy......



Old Farts with Gun's are DEADLY.


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 6, 2007)

See if this helps explains ageing LOL . Warning its ugly


. http://www.toabase.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3726


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 6, 2007)

daboggeyman said:


> See if this helps explains ageing LOL . Warning its ugly
> 
> 
> . http://www.toabase.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3726



lol, well thats depressing!


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 6, 2007)

daboggeyman said:


> See if this helps explains ageing LOL . Warning its ugly
> 
> 
> . http://www.toabase.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3726




Oh!
Fark the one in the middle!!

From a more serious point of view though.
Guys have one up on females when we get older.
Some men do get better looking with age and alot of younger women find older men attractive.

When many women get older they loose thier looks and well. . . .thats it.
It just gets harder for them.

No?


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 6, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Oh!
> Fark the one in the middle!!
> 
> From a more serious point of view though.
> ...



OK, but the women live longer...so I guess they win!!...


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 6, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Oh!
> Fark the one in the middle!!
> 
> From a more serious point of view though.
> ...





LOL  glad we arent  females


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 6, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> OK, but the women live longer...so I guess they win!!...



Lol is that sarcasm I'm detecting?
I'd be happy not to look in the mirror and see my self pruning up.

Although I would want to own a mobility scooter and pimp it out.
Rip out that eletric motor and stick in a  2-stroke 250cc motor bike engine.
Carbon fibre exhaust, mags and some slicks and a handbrake.

I would want to be able to do burn outs in my mobility scooter.

I also have this dream of putting on hydarulic suspension on one and getting an unwitting elderly man to ride it up beside some young women while I'm hidng somewhere near with the switches!

The oldman would be like WTF!!
Pimpin' it bouncing up and down looking like he's trying to impress the ladies. . . .hell yeah!


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 6, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Lol is that sarcasm I'm detecting?
> I'd be happy not to look in the mirror and see my self pruning up.
> 
> Although I would want to own a mobility scooter and pimp it out.
> ...


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 6, 2007)

Old age and treachery beats youth and enthusiasm every time!

31, going for 32 in March


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 6, 2007)

ShadowXP said:


> Old age and treachery beats youth and enthusiasm every time!
> 
> 31, going for 32 in March



you're still a kid...lol


----------



## Frogger (Dec 6, 2007)

ShadowXP said:


> Old age and treachery beats youth and enthusiasm every time!



But he sure has the concept down


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 6, 2007)

Frogger said:


> But he sure has the concept down



I try to learn the examples set down by my elders


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 7, 2007)

Ya know we joke a lot about being or not being old farts but here a great story out of the gaming world that could be in our future some day, give it a look 

http://toabase.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3802


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm buying a wii for my old age now


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 7, 2007)

Not a bad idea for us old gamers. LOL


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 7, 2007)

daboggeyman said:


> Ya know we joke a lot about being or not being old farts but here a great story out of the gaming would that could be in our future some day, give it a look
> 
> http://toabase.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3802



I thought it was kind of dumb. I think it's for the young, really.
Barb Foley, 85

It's this immediate point of view which gets me.
The part I didn't include is the fact Barb actually plays it now.

There's a couple of guys who posted at 2K forums playing Bioshock and I think he's in his 60's.
http://forums.2kgames.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14839

There was a survey done a long time ago about the average age of gamers and it was actually 29, I think the age has gone up since then.

The majority of people who play and make custom content for Sims 2 are housewives in there 30's.

The gaming industry Rivals Film now and you can see why from the ages I have listed.

My bro is 40 and he's the one who brought me back into PC gaming.


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 7, 2007)

I dont know that age makes a diff any more I am 54 and most of my freinds range from 45 to 65, the oldest gamer among us is 62, we love FPS and flying sims mostly. But hey makes getting old a heck of a lot of fun.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 7, 2007)

Maturity!
Playing games is not mature! ra ra ra!
Says the old man in his rocking chair waiting to die with his whittling stick.


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 7, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Maturity!
> Playing games is not mature! ra ra ra!
> Says the old man in his rocking chair waiting to die with his whittling stick.




 LOL  who said ?  I am taking my games with me when I go to the other side..


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 7, 2007)

An ignorant son of a b**ch who is only saying it because he doesn't want to make an arse out of himself learning to use a PC infront of younger people.

BTW goopd idea.
Never know they might only have religious titles if we go up.
You would probably be the character if in hell, getting stabbed shot and all the games are stuck on extra extra hard.


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 7, 2007)

You would probably be the character if in hell, getting stabbed shot and all the games are stuck on extra extra hard.

 S**t never thought about that.


----------



## finebldr (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi guys. Just joined, looking at Ati Tool threads. Thought I'd say hello to all you "old farts"....wonder what that makes me...........bought my first computer in Jan of 04, and have built 4 since then. Having a good time deciphering all the computerese (language) you use. Not keeping up, but having fun trying...........going on 61......11 grandkids..Please remember to type slowly for us "old farts"........thnx


----------



## pt (Dec 7, 2007)

seems like you take the old fart crown 
i think no one is here besides you has more than 60 years


----------



## finebldr (Dec 7, 2007)

*surprised*

I'm kinda amazed there aren't more older farts here.....this type of activity is not too physically strenuous


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 7, 2007)

With quite a few it's just plain ignorance.
"I can't learn this new technology!"
So I'm going to go back to my rocking chair out on the porch with my whittle stick and perv at the young ladies walking by.

But then again most my mate are in thier twenties who still don't know how to use a DVD player let alone a PC.

I hope there are more like you out there.
Break the cycle!


----------



## finebldr (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm sorry to say that the young folks that do make an effort to "understand" new technology are definitely an exception to the rule............today.............New Zealand.....a place I'd like to visit...someday


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 7, 2007)

I did say I have mates in thier twenties who din't have a clue with technology.
But these guys are very experienced rugby watching drunks.

If you like the thought of the greeness of New Zealand, stick to the South Island.
Lots of history down there.
We get alot of very wealthy American tourists coming over to hunt deer.

North is more modernized and don't go to Auckland especially South Auckland.
Only place I can recommend to go to in the North Island is Rotorua.
The smell there is unbelieveable.


----------



## finebldr (Dec 7, 2007)

would like to be one of those "wealthy American hunters", but I spent my money on new puter parts......................still sounds like a beautiful place to visit


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Do you guys think society is better off today than when you/we were growing up. Just a few things to comment on/ponder:

I remember when PC's and software were first gaining popularity among the public. Everyone started saying it would make work much easier and we would only need a 4 day work week and then the talk started about the "paperless society."  Well 15+ years later, with technology "advancements" I not only cant work 4 days a week, with Wifi, and internet paid for at home by my Company,  I get to work at home also. The "paperless" thing is a joke, as I can barely see my desk from all of it. Email was a wonderful thing, being able to communicate across continents. Unfortunately, I now get probably 100+ a day, and its mostly meaningless to me. Well, at least the gaming advancements over this period is a consolation.

On to kids these days. I think we are becoming a bunch of pansies when it comes to protecting our kids. Don't get me wrong, I have 2 young daughters myself, but I think certain things we are taking too far. For instance, I just heard on my local radio that they're considering Province (like a State for you Yanks) wide searching each kids lunch in school, for those who brown bag, for any food containing peanuts and eggs, too protect those who are alergic.  They'll search lunches, but heaven forbid, they pass a law to search each student upon entry for any weapons - this would be a Rights violation! Yet we see all kinds of shootings in and around schools like never before. And heaven forbid if you want to punish your child with a good smack in the ass. Childrens aid will be on YOUR ass. I think the more we try to shelter/cater to our kids, and try to be a Nanny State, the more rebellious they will become.

Anyway, sorry for the long post (I could post quite a bit more, but you should get the gist). Just felt like getting it off my chest. I was thinking a new thread in General Non. section, but I figure its more for the old(er) timers.


----------



## finebldr (Dec 7, 2007)

*Agree!*

Hawk, you are putting your lips (words) around a big one there. I do believe that mankind's' apathy and laziness has pushed himself into a place of irresponsibility. Our generation has been soooo busy making a living (with all this high tech stuff) that we have relegated the responsibility of raising our children, and replaced it with the responsibility to AMUSE them.

If the direction of this thread is not appropriate, please let us "old farts" know. We do not wish to be discourteous. thnx


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 8, 2007)

finebldr said:


> I'm kinda amazed there aren't more older farts here.....this type of activity is not too physically strenuous



There are, some just don't like to admit it!.


----------



## finebldr (Dec 8, 2007)

*uhhu*

Namslas, I like your system specs


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 8, 2007)

If us Old farts arent welcome just say so, I know a place we are and they like old farts. Any takers?


----------



## pt (Dec 8, 2007)

daboggeyman said:


> If us Old farts arent welcome just say so, I know a place we are and they like old farts. Any takers?



?


----------



## Pandaz3 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sixty-0ne, but I say 62 so it won't hurt as bad when it happens.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 8, 2007)

daboggeyman said:


> If us Old farts arent welcome just say so, I know a place we are and they like old farts. Any takers?



I consider myself an old fart but it's because I usually hang out with older people.
What's this place your'e talking about.

Bingo night?
Lawn bowls?
Out on a boat fishing?
A Strip club?

j/k


----------



## Hawk1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> I consider myself an old fart but it's because I usually hang out with older people.
> What's this place your'e talking about.
> 
> Bingo night?
> ...



Count me in for the strip club.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 8, 2007)

daboggeyman said:


> If us Old farts arent welcome just say so, I know a place we are and they like old farts. Any takers?



Of course we are welcome, some of our most notable members here at TPU are "OLD FARTS".

But, you can tell us of this place anyways.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 8, 2007)

The most notable is Tatty IMO.
You know the one who looks like a big ear, old monkey in glasses.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 8, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> The most notable is Tatty IMO.
> You know the one who looks like a big ear, old monkey in glasses.



Don't forget Frogger....lol, and most importantly W1zard.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 8, 2007)

Frogger must post in other threads I don't go to.
Frogger seems to be one of the good blokes so yeah he's notable.
I don't know how old Wizz actually is.
Do you?


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 8, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Frogger must post in other threads I don't go to.
> Frogger seems to be one of the good blokes so yeah he's notable.
> I don't know how old Wizz actually is.
> Do you?



Im sure he qualifys as an old fart. But I've been wrong before!!

EDIT; according to the birthday poll, he's 29. SO, I was wrong.  
But, he's still the administrator, so he can join whatever club he wants.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 8, 2007)

He says in his B-day thread he is 29....but  I think he is in the club by default isnt he....I mean it is his club anyways isnt it.....lmao.....BTW I may as well get in on this. 32 goin to 33 in January!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey, a new member! Welcome, finebldr!

Hope you enjoy your stay here. I'm 30, 31 in Jan.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2007)

Someone mention my name?


----------



## Judas (Dec 8, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Someone mention my name?



OLD??


----------



## Judas (Dec 8, 2007)

Ill join i think i meet the requirements


----------



## JousteR (Dec 8, 2007)

I'am in too 34 next january...


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 8, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Someone mention my name?


Just talking about notable Old Farts of TPU.


----------



## pt (Dec 8, 2007)

don't forget about trt and his gazillion tons of cpu to oc


----------



## konandugly (Dec 8, 2007)

Can I join? I more than meet the age requirement lol.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 8, 2007)

Long as your over 30,your in


----------



## konandugly (Dec 8, 2007)

well , I spent my time in math class staring at girls, but I think 51 is over 30....not sure lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 8, 2007)

Welcome fellow fart


----------



## Judas (Dec 8, 2007)

37 on the 18th  so that should suffice


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2007)

47 and a half and a grandad  ohhhhh and PT......I reckon I hold the CPU max speed record now on air not Trt, I am at 4.4Gig!  

But I am a retired overclocker so it dont really count.


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 8, 2007)

damn, y'all make my 25 yr old ass feel like I'm still on the bottle 

at least I'm not a teenager


----------



## pt (Dec 8, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> 47 and a half and a grandad  ohhhhh and PT......I reckon I hold the CPU max speed record now on air not Trt, I am at 4.4Gig!
> 
> But I am a retired overclocker so it dont really count.



retired?
why


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2007)

pt said:


> retired?
> why



Getting too old for this overclocking business, need to take things easy....take a look at this, my farewell to overclocking.....


----------



## pt (Dec 8, 2007)

nah, that's bs, even at 80 years you can do oc


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 8, 2007)

pt said:


> nah, that's bs, even at 80 years you can do oc



How would you know??...LOL

If you can't see the "on" button then how are you gonna read the BIOS Screen....

Hell, some days I can't even find my computer!!


----------



## pt (Dec 8, 2007)

old ppl don't have to be blind 
some old ppl can see pretty well, tatty on is av has glasses tho


----------



## hat (Dec 8, 2007)

get thicker glasses


----------



## Judas (Dec 9, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Getting too old for this overclocking business, need to take things easy....take a look at this, my farewell to overclocking.....



Ummm .... you mean untill the Yorkfield arrives, then ull get the overclocking twitches.
Once an overclocker always an overclocker


----------



## freeboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have some old farts waiting to be let out, can I join in too?


----------



## Frogger (Dec 9, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> 47 and a half and a grandad  ohhhhh and PT......I reckon I hold the CPU max speed record now on air not Trt, I am at 4.4Gig!
> 
> But I am a retired overclocker so it dont really count.



on the clk
retired or not  u still count to us


----------



## trt740 (Dec 9, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> 47 and a half and a grandad  ohhhhh and PT......I reckon I hold the CPU max speed record now on air not Trt, I am at 4.4Gig!
> 
> But I am a retired overclocker so it dont really count.



once again the master .


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2007)

trt740 said:


> once again the master .



 As in Master Bates?


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 9, 2007)

Watching Lost boys atm.
OMG the 80's.
It's hillarious.
Did any of you guys dress like them?

Goonies and The Gremlins are classics though.

Speaking of old skool I'm playing Sid Meier's Pirates at the moment.
Best Pirate game on PC ever.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 9, 2007)

I got my pentium D 930 to 4.4ghz


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 9, 2007)

Guys,
I can't figure out this signature thing. See how it posts so small. I've resized it up and down. No go. Can somebody wipe my a@&.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 9, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> Guys,
> I can't figure out this signature thing. See how it posts so small. I've resized it up and down. No go. Can somebody wipe my a@&.



Copy my sig and fit your pic on to it then put it into whatever image hosting site you have an account with.
Copy the img link of your sig pic from your account and paste it into your sig.


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 9, 2007)

That seems like too much work. lol Why can't I just upload it from my computer using tpu software?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> That seems like too much work. lol Why can't I just upload it from my computer using tpu software?



You dont even need to use TPU software, you can just import it from your HDD.


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 9, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> You dont even need to use TPU software, you can just import it from your HDD.



What do you mean by import? It won't let me copy and paste.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know any other way.
I just took a sig and created one in photoshop  the same size, then added it to my photobucket account.
There is other places like Image shack too.
Took the IMG link from there and pasted it into the sig space.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> What do you mean by import? It won't let me copy and paste.



You ever heard of the term "RTFQ"  never mind, go to signatures.....look below the box....2 options.......2nd option....."upload image from computer", just click on browse, find the image on your HDD, upload it straight in....easy......life dont have to be hard!


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 10, 2007)

This brings back memories of trying to teach my ex's Father how to use a PC.
I showed him how to do what he wanted.
But it was just easier for me to do it for him.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> This brings back memories of trying to teach my ex's Father how to use a PC.
> I showed him how to do what he wanted.
> But it was just easier for me to do it for him.



If he gets me a flight out to IL I will do it for him!


----------



## Triprift (Dec 10, 2007)

Im 32 goin on 33 in Febuary i suppose im ayoung old fart


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to TPU.
I don't qualify to be here I just get along better with old farts.

Be sure to fill out your system specs in your user CP.

Thats you and your daughter in your avatar right?
Has to be asked . . . .


----------



## Triprift (Dec 10, 2007)

My girlfriend on are anniversary dinner this year and thankyou for the welcome


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow.
Welldone.

Any Questions, just post away at anyopne of the threads. . . .
We have very knowledgeable users here who are always ready to help.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 10, 2007)

shes only 11 years younger than me


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 10, 2007)

@Old farts
What did I tell you guys about younger women finding oldermen attractive???

Thankyou for being a prime example Triprift.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 10, 2007)

Must be in the blood my dad was 16 yrs older than mum


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm younger than my wife  But older than my daughter and grandaughter


----------



## t_ski (Dec 10, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> ...But older than my daughter and grandaughter



Um, I hope so :shadedshu


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Um, I hope so :shadedshu



Some people adopt ya knows


----------



## t_ski (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, that's good, but if they were, we'd have to accuse you of robbing the Craft-matic Adjustable Bed!

(Just in case that doesn't mean anything to you: http://www.craftmatic.com/ = old people's bed)


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm 7 years older than my girlfriend, my dad was 11years  younger than my mother.
Only recently I have looked at the age factor as a fabrication made up by parents for thier kids when they are still in adolesence which is a good thing IMO.
I mean hormones raging and don't think things through properly.
But the train of thought still gets carried to an extent once they are past that stage.
Especially if your'e the persons friend, watching them see a much older person even though you know they are level headed and can think for themselves.
I know I've been guilty of that point of view my mates relationships.

End up labelling my mates Toyboy and Gold Digger with disreagard to my own relationship.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 11, 2007)

Im interested to hear thoughts from my fellow oldfarts on whats the best and worst things about getting older

The best would have to be getter wiser its true what they say you do learn something new everyday. And the worst would my loved ones getting older to ive lost 2 family members and ones of my best mates in the last 3 months


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2007)

Probably the worst part is when your body slows down and it gets harder to stay in shape.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2007)

And not forgetting going to the toilet more often for a slash.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2007)

That's just all the extra fiber 

Aaaaaaah, there's nothing like being regular


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 11, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> And not forgetting going to the toilet more often for a slash.



And not making it to the toilet more often for a slash.

j/k

I hope.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2007)

Well i've not peed in my pants..........yet


----------



## Triprift (Dec 11, 2007)

t_ski said:


> Probably the worst part is when your body slows down and it gets harder to stay in shape.




Yay so much to look forward to


----------



## Triprift (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow all the puters at the old folks homes must be offline or sumthing either that all my fellow old farts kicked the bucket


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 13, 2007)

Na the power scooter battery is dead LOL


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 13, 2007)

Nah, thats not it...it's either they fell asleep or if like me had to go pick up kids and all that family stuff.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 13, 2007)

I've just come back from getting ripped with my mates.
Shit man dramas tonight.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 13, 2007)

Drama is good, keeps the pacemaker running on mimimum power


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 13, 2007)

Actually I'm still getting ripped, just can't leave these Stienlarger Pure's alone.
I have also just gotten over some seriously crook guts from KFC tonight. 
I tell you if I had a pacemaker it would have worn out pretty quick. 
I'm sick of being made the middle man in my mates relationship.
I have my own relationship damn it.
I wish they could just observe and learn.
Not that I'm a perfect role model but I'm better than them.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 13, 2007)

what do you mean like your the middle man with all there problems?


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 13, 2007)

Err yes. . . . .what did you think I meant?
Threesome?


----------



## Triprift (Dec 13, 2007)

no no sorry bout that


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 13, 2007)

The was tests done in kfc stores in the uk,they found all sorts of nasty bugs on the cloths they were using to wipe tha tables.Mebbe thats why you felt crappy after eating at the kfc(Dont sue me please kfc)


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> The was tests done in kfc stores in the uk,they found all sorts of nasty bugs on the cloths they were using to wipe tha tables.Mebbe thats why you felt crappy after eating at the kfc(Dont sue me please kfc)


I'm guessing it has more to do with the amount of grease. That stuff is hard on us ol' timers ya know.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I'm guessing it has more to do with the amount of grease. That stuff is hard on us ol' timers ya know.




Ya not wrong there i really should stop eating it but it tastes so good


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 14, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> The was tests done in kfc stores in the uk,they found all sorts of nasty bugs on the cloths they were using to wipe tha tables.Mebbe thats why you felt crappy after eating at the kfc(Dont sue me please kfc)



All those thoughts flow thorugh my head before buying KFC but the smell makes me forget about it.
The KFC we bought was also on closing time so the food was pretty much the endtrails.

In short I pretty much knew I might feel like crap afterwards but I'm fine now so I think it was worth it and I will go back there.

Doner Kebabs does the same for me and I still go there even though I'm unsure if the meat is actually lamb.
Alsorts of animals come to mind when I think of Kebab meat.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 14, 2007)

Ive never had a kebab in my life no bs


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2007)

Triprift said:


> Ive never had a kebab in my life no bs



 is all I can say. lol


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 14, 2007)

What kind of Kebab are you thinking of?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> What kind of Kebab are you thinking of?



I'm just shocked he never ate a kebab of any sort.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 14, 2007)

Nevermind then.
I thought you were talking about a womans kebab.
My mates are a bad influence.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I'm just shocked he never ate a kebab of any sort.




Your not the only one Wile E my girlfriend was stunned when i tolled her now she wont stop buggin me to out with her to have 1.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 14, 2007)

Triprift said:


> Your not the only one Wile E my girlfriend was stunned when i tolled her now she wont stop buggin me to out with her to have 1.



Theyr'e good depending where you get them from.
Doner Kebabs is New Zealand only I think unfortunately, they are the best IMO.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2007)

Triprift said:


> Your not the only one Wile E my girlfriend was stunned when i tolled her now she wont stop buggin me to out with her to have 1.


tbh, it's not all that super special. It's meat and veggies on a stick. lol.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 14, 2007)

Yay we beat the Kiwis in the cricket never get tired of beating Nz in sport


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> tbh, it's not all that super special. It's meat and veggies on a stick. lol.




These ones are boring.
Doner Kebabs are not just marinated chunks of meat and vegetables on a skewer.

There's alot of choice in these ones.
Lamb, Chicken, Felafel, a combination of veggies and different sauces to choose from.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> These ones are boring.
> Doner Kebabs are not just marinated chunks of meat and vegetables on a skewer.
> 
> There's alot of choice in these ones.
> Lamb, Chicken, Felafel, a combination of veggies and different sauces to choose from.



So wait, is that a sandwich? That looks more like what Americans call a sub. (As in submarine sandwich, named so because of their elongated shape)

Over here, although you can spice them up and add various sauces, kebabs are still essentially meat and veggies on a stick.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 14, 2007)

Wile E said:


> So wait, is that a sandwich? That looks more like what Americans call a sub. (As in submarine sandwich, named so because of their elongated shape)
> 
> Over here, although you can spice them up and add various sauces, kebabs are still essentially meat and veggies on a stick.



No the Kebab meat is in a Pita pocket.
Us New Zealanders have Subway, wer'e not that backwards.

Doner Kebab comes in a Pita pocket or on top of a Pita on a plate.
Shish Kebab is a cubes or chunks of meat on stick.

According to:-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kebab


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 14, 2007)

Triprift said:


> Yay we beat the Kiwis in the cricket never get tired of beating Nz in sport



Gotta hand to the Aussies.
Lucky sport over there has sponsorship.
We suck at sports now.

New Zealand started going downhill in sports from the late 80's IMO.

Rugby players were never models back then and didn't care about thier looks anywhere near as much. . . .if at all.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> No the Kebab meat is in a Pita pocket.
> Us New Zealanders have Subway, wer'e not that backwards.
> 
> Doner Kebab comes in a Pita pocket or on top of a Pita on a plate.
> ...


lol. Wasn't sure if the term sub carried over to other English speaking countries. Never recalled others mentioning them.

We call the Doner Kebab a (insert primary stuffing ingredient here) Pita


----------



## Triprift (Dec 14, 2007)

While were on the topic of grub if your ever in Adelaide you got to try a pie floater there yum 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pie_floater


----------



## Triprift (Dec 14, 2007)

just get rid of the %22 at the end and the page will load up


----------



## Wile E (Dec 14, 2007)

Triprift said:


> While were on the topic of grub if your ever in Adelaide you got to try a pie floater there yum
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pie_floater


Which reminds me, I actually never had pea soup.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 14, 2007)

Triprift said:


> While were on the topic of grub if your ever in Adelaide you got to try a pie floater there yum
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pie_floater



Blech!
That's so wrong!

Pie in a Pea soup?
What will you Aussies think of next.

Although us New Zealanders can't talk about out err traditional delicacies.

Here's some to name a few:-
Raw Oysters.
Raw Sea Urchin.
Rotten Corn.
BBQ'd lambs tail. (BBQ'd with the fur on.)


----------



## Triprift (Dec 14, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Blech!
> That's so wrong!
> 
> Pie in a Pea soup?
> ...



LOL remind me to never fall in love with a Kiwi ill probably end up with them served to me at the dinnertable


----------



## pt (Dec 14, 2007)

Triprift said:


> Ive never had a kebab in my life no bs



2x
i didn't even knew what it was until i saw this thread


----------



## zOaib (Dec 14, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> as its my birthday today(38) and we have lots of clubs,i thought,how about one for us oldies.
> 
> we can discuss pipes and slippers and good newspapers.
> 
> you must be over 30yrs old to join.



well came upon this thread just now , and sadly i have to join the club because i turned 30 this year .


----------



## Triprift (Dec 14, 2007)

zOaib said:


> well came upon this thread just now , and sadly i have to join the club because i turned 30 this year .




Welcome aboard youngster


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 14, 2007)

Triprift said:


> LOL remind me to never fall in love with a Kiwi ill probably end up with them served to me at the dinnertable



Nah mate all that cannibalisim stopped once Colonel Saunders introduced KFC.


----------



## zOaib (Dec 14, 2007)

well ppl who know NY for its FOOD , this is one of the best kebab places i ate at when i was up there with me wifey ........... awesome kebabs , they were mutton ( lamb ) , chicken and beef .... we had a mixed serving of all three and u can eat this delicacy at AFGHAN KEBAB HOUSE NO # 1 in downtown manhattan , NY.

(PLEASE DO NOT DROOL OVER THE PICTURE)


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 14, 2007)

I had to raid the fridge, all this talk about food gave me an appetite.
The Kebab's in the center look tasty.
Actually I'm going back for seconds.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm eating apple pie, atm.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 15, 2007)

Spent the last hour looking for what to eat, finaly found something worth eating, a Boston Lager  MMMMMmmmmmm.

Dinner.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 15, 2007)

Bah cant go to this thread now without it making me feel hungry time for a 1:30am snack


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2007)

Ill be 29 in March, I really not sure what to say but, can I join early?


----------



## Triprift (Dec 15, 2007)

Not really sure jr i woudnt have a problem as long as ur happy putting up with us oldies nonsense


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 15, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ill be 29 in March, I really not sure what to say but, can I join early?



@Jr
I thought you were in your teens for some reason.
I post here but I have a while to go before I can actually join.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2007)

I just post in the teens, I pretty much help pancho & Ben out wit photoshop.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 15, 2007)

If you feel like an oldie,and you feel more in kin with us dodderers then hell yes.

My sex drives getting better as i get older now tho',i only have to see our lass nekked now and bang,right in the kisser


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 15, 2007)

LMAO tigger, same for me. Seems as though I am more "addicted" than what I was without.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 16, 2007)

@ Tigger and Jr
You guy crack me up.

My old boss who in his mid 50's is like you guys.
He's like a teenager with his hormones out of control.

Ever since I turned 24 my libido has gone downhill and ironically more females are interested but I'm attached so I behave.


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok everyone from 35 to 50 we,ll call old farts, but the over 50 crowd are  technowheezer as a friend of mine so put it. So how many are over 50? I,ll be 55 Feb 1st.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 16, 2007)

daboggeyman said:


> Ok everyone from 35 to 50 we,ll call old farts, but the over 50 crowd are  technowheezer as a friend of mine so put it. So how many are over 50? I,ll be 55 Feb 1st.




In 19 years i will be old age im a coming


----------



## Triprift (Dec 16, 2007)

So whats under 35 then teenagers of the old farts club?


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 16, 2007)

Triprift said:


> So whats under 35 then teenagers of the old farts club?




     Under 30? Going to be an old fart. LOL Now I would give up a lot to be there again.

     Heres them technowheezer; http://www.toabase.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1302


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2007)

Maybe we can have old farts and sub farts? 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 16, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> Maybe we can have old farts and sub farts?
> 
> Any other suggestions?




 Yea stock up on the Viagra


----------



## Triprift (Dec 16, 2007)

daboggeyman said:


> Yea stock up on the Viagra




lol cant wait till im old enuff to need viagra at the moment my gf refers to me as walking viagra


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 16, 2007)

My gf only has to look at mine and BOING!!!


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 16, 2007)

Triprift said:


> lol cant wait till im old enuff to need viagra at the moment my gf refers to me as walking viagra





 LOL I remember those days.

 BOING was great then one day its GGGGGGGGUNT OING


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2007)

The wife has to at least say something sexual for me to get aroused, Tigger.

Widjaja

That's just how I roll bud.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 16, 2007)

OK, been in denial for awhile. I'm 36....I'm in. Oh that hurt's...


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 16, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> OK, been in denial for awhile. I'm 36....I'm in. Oh that hurt's...




  LOL It dont get any better.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 16, 2007)

Paulieg said:


> OK, been in denial for awhile. I'm 36....I'm in. Oh that hurt's...



Dude your'e only as old as you feel.
I think society plays a big roll in how people act.
Often stopping people from what they want to do.
e.g only kids play games. . .

errrr! WRONG!

@Jr
Whatever floats your boat mate.


----------



## vaperstylz (Dec 16, 2007)

checking in at 43 and 2 grandchildren....but as far as i'm concerned 40's the new 20!


----------



## niko084 (Dec 16, 2007)

You know... I'm almost 24 here and I feel fairly old generally on this forum... So that being said, seeing this makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 16, 2007)

Well there's been some progress with finding how old the TPU users are.

Anyway, why are some of you old farts so worried about how old you are?
Is it because you were the ones who used to give old people a hard time?


----------



## Triprift (Dec 16, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Well there's been some progress with finding how old the TPU users are.
> 
> Anyway, why are some of you old farts so worried about how old you are?
> Is it because you were the ones who used to give old people a hard time?



Yeah what gives? Getting old is great younger women find u attractive you become wiser and u can play lawn bowls and bingo it rawwwwwks


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't completely agree with wiser.
I know a some old dudes who remain dumb as a fence post who make me wonder how the hell they made it through life so comfortably.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah true true i was saying that in general but ur right have hardly any education and prospure ya cant do that these days.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 16, 2007)

Triprift said:


> yeah true true i was saying that in general but ur right have hardly any education and prospure ya cant do that these days.



Actually I forgot about how my father ssaid to me it was a hell of alot easier to walk into a career orientated job without prior tertiary education.

What's worse is you have to have a decent amount of money to do the course and if you don't pass then all that money is down the drain.
It's generally tougher where I live because it comes down to three factors to get a decent job.

Who you know, your qualifications and last but not least appearance.

I'd have to place qualifications last on the list in my town.
The better/socially acceptable you look the longer the employers seem to treat you well.

When I worked over in London as a Barista/Bar manager the employers didn't give a rats arse about my dreaded hair.
But here it immediatley seems to associates you with smoking the green and theft therefore being a serious liability.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 17, 2007)

Proof i'm an old fart.I fooked up my 1950 pro last night.

Does any of you old farts know if the wire trick works on the 25P10VP bios chip? I can boot up with my 1mb pci card in but if i try to flash it,it says no ati card detected.


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2007)

isn't there a force flash command?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 17, 2007)

It doe'snt work if the card is'nt detected.

theres a wire trick,but i dont know if it works with this bios chip(its on my 1950 pro btw).

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showt...rong+Bios+Disaster+Recovery!+(W1zzards+trick)


----------



## Triprift (Dec 17, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Actually I forgot about how my father ssaid to me it was a hell of alot easier to walk into a career orientated job without prior tertiary education.
> 
> What's worse is you have to have a decent amount of money to do the course and if you don't pass then all that money is down the drain.
> It's generally tougher where I live because it comes down to three factors to get a decent job.
> ...





I dont think id have my job if it wasnt for my sis being good friends with a couple of ppl who interviewed me.

And about the hair thing i reluctently cut me hair short when i left high school i new it would be problem if i didnt


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2007)

can i join?
< my pic
the pw club is dead and i "feel" too old to join the kindergarden club


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 17, 2007)

pt said:


> can i join?
> < my pic
> the pw club is dead and i "feel" too old to join the kindergarden club



Where did you get that pic?
Looks alot like the Wizard of Christchurch in Cathedral Square in New Zealand.


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.stuff.co.nz/4313261a11.html

while googling i found this pic of "me" on the same site


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 17, 2007)

I thought he was dead by now.
He used to scare the crap out of me when I was a kid.
He would standup on that damn stool and just bellow about nothing at the top of his voice.

So people.
This is what happens to Wizards who drop out of Hogwarts.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 17, 2007)

Hees cool actually a character wich the modern world needs now everything doesnt need to be serious and ppl like him proove that point


----------



## Judas (Dec 17, 2007)

pt said:


> can i join?
> < my pic
> the pw club is dead and i "feel" too old to join the kindergarden club



NO you can't join    can't you read it says " old farts club " you definitely don't meet the requirments come back in about 15 -20  years


----------



## Triprift (Dec 17, 2007)

panchoman said:


> i'll remember to send rejects from the teen club here



Damn you panchoman we all thought u were just kidding


----------



## pt (Dec 17, 2007)

but i'm old
check my av


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 17, 2007)

pt said:


> but i'm old
> check my av



Lol, so I'm a monkey now?  and the "OneTrueWill" is a gorgous woman?  And Zek is fookin spongebob fookin sqarepants?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, so I'm a monkey now?  and the "OneTrueWill" is a gorgous woman?  And Zek is fookin spongebob fookin sqarepants?



If you must know the truth Tatty ......

**tosses him a banana** ...

 Remember If that is true I am Sonic!


----------



## Triprift (Dec 18, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, so I'm a monkey now?  and the "OneTrueWill" is a gorgous woman?  And Zek is fookin spongebob fookin sqarepants?




Heh what we need is a someone to put a curse on all the members of tpu
and turn you all into ur avatars. Id be fine but then ud all the animals,cartoon characters
Intel and Amd logos,undernurished women and all the other crazy stuff that would be funny as long as im not turned into my gf


----------



## Wile E (Dec 18, 2007)

Triprift said:


> Heh what we need is a someone to put a curse on all the members of tpu
> and turn you all into ur avatars. Id be fine but then ud all the animals,cartoon characters
> Intel and Amd logos,undernurished women and all the other crazy stuff that would be funny as long as im not turned into my gf


I'd be Lucy or Nyu, depending on my mood. Dissociative identity disorder, ftw!


----------



## Judas (Dec 18, 2007)

pt said:


> but i'm old
> check my av



From where i am sitting your av has some blonde bird in it, with big water melons


----------



## Triprift (Dec 18, 2007)

Judas said:


> From where i am sitting your av has some blonde bird in it, with big water melons



Yes if we needed anymore comfirmation we got it i declare the Super Old Fart


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 18, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I'd be Lucy or Nyu, depending on my mood. Dissociative identity disorder, ftw!



LMAO, That's funnier than a one legged man in an ass kickin' contest!


----------



## pt (Dec 18, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, so I'm a monkey now?  and the "OneTrueWill" is a gorgous woman?  And Zek is fookin spongebob fookin sqarepants?



ain't you?


----------



## Triprift (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay thrashed the Kiwis in cricket again even if didnt wach it


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 20, 2007)

Can't post here today, am feeling particularily youthful, I went for a 10K run at 5.30AM and it was minus 5 degrees C and broke my personal course record, did the run in 36 minutes 57 secs......not bad for a 47 year old!  

Still saddens me that I cannot do the 32 and a half minutes I could when I was 30 though


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 21, 2007)

Triprift said:


> Yay thrashed the Kiwis in cricket again even if didnt wach it



Yeah I expected it.
It's a laugh though when the Aussies lose or are going to lose.
Such bad losers.
Start scrapping etc. . .

I think Kiwi sportsmen are more worried about their faces getting smashed up now.
Oh dear can't get my face scratched, I'll lose my modelling contracts.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah we are bad losers its good then we dont lose to often and tatty thats impressive i might of done that time when i was 17 not now so out of shape


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 24, 2007)

Been Christmas day for 24min here. . . . . .yay.
Stoppped myself from getting ripped since the elder relatives are coming over and I have to make a good impression.

Bugger this , I'm going to have a few while my girlfriend is still asleep.

I'M GOING TO CELEBRATE!
MERRY CHRISTMAS OLD FARTS!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 24, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Been Christmas day for 24min here. . . . . .yay.
> Stoppped myself from getting ripped since the elder relatives are coming over and I have to make a good impression.
> 
> Bugger this , I'm going to have a few while my girlfriend is still asleep.
> ...



Merry Christmas to you too......hope Santa Brings you everything you have asked for....although I have always been puzzled, how does Rudolph cope with the heat out there this time of year? does he ditch the slay and surf down the chimney?


----------



## Triprift (Dec 24, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> Been Christmas day for 24min here. . . . . .yay.
> Stoppped myself from getting ripped since the elder relatives are coming over and I have to make a good impression.
> 
> Bugger this , I'm going to have a few while my girlfriend is still asleep.
> ...



U lucky bugga we still got an hour and a half here


----------



## Triprift (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry christmas Wid have a good one mate


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 24, 2007)

Triprift said:


> U lucky bugga we still got an hour and a half here



Lucky old farts we still got 16 hours to go here.

* Merry Christmas to every one *


----------



## Judas (Dec 24, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TOO ALL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry christmas Tatty Triprift and Judas!! 

@daboggeyman

Amen to that! I can't wait to see what my wife got me, it's probably a toaster or somethin. Damnit I really wanted that new hd3850 video card too! LOL .....


----------



## pt (Dec 24, 2007)

10 hours left for opening the presents, however i already opened mine a few weeks ago (laptop) 
merry xmas old farts!


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 24, 2007)

I bought all the damn presents.
I hope I get something.
Just incase I get disappointed I bought Colin Mcrae DiRT which was a disappointment anyway and a Tuniq Tower 120 LFB CPU cooler, so I'll be insincerely merry for the relatives.
On to my eighth beer at 3am.

Have to go a visit my GF's parents too. . . . .her Mother is awesome but the Father is alot of things which aren't awesome.
Only time he half hearted likes me is when I talk about sport.
I've put up quite a good charade last three years, wonder what would happens if I turned up hungover, just this once and give my GF's pops my own 2 cents.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry xmas to all the old farts.


----------



## finebldr (Dec 24, 2007)

*remember!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The reason........for the season

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 24, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Merry christmas Tatty Triprift and Judas!!
> 
> @daboggeyman
> 
> Amen to that! I can't wait to see what my wife got me, it's probably a toaster or somethin. Damnit I really wanted that new hd3850 video card too! LOL .....



 Ditto to that 
  Heres to ya JrRacinFan


----------



## Triprift (Dec 24, 2007)

I got to wait till after work to see what pressys i got yep working on christmas day


----------



## hat (Dec 24, 2007)

hax 
making good money though! holiday pay OH YEAH


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 25, 2007)

Me too I started at 3am I drive a Garbage Truck


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 25, 2007)

Craigleberry said:


> Me too I started at 3am I drive a Garbage Truck



LOL!
Yay relatives can't make it and I don't have to go to my GF parents house.
Polished off a dozen plus the eight I had in the moring, also drinking alot of water to hold back the hangover.
My lousy brother bought me total war one, when I already have total war two.
I bought him a scythe Infinity cooler. . . .2nd hand though but in good nick.
He's getting 60+deg @3Ghz with his E6600 on a stock cooler had to do something about it.

Being impatient with the arrival of the Tuniq Tower I went and lapped my stock HS and applied some fresh AS5 but this time smeared it around into a circle with a plastic bag instead of just squashing it.
See what happens to the temps later.
Idle at 32-33 atm, room temp is 27degC.
So far max temps 53 deg, couple of deg difference.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 25, 2007)

I got heaps of clothes (boring) a calendar sum dvd's and the gf got me a heart necklace


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 25, 2007)

I got a 1GB 8800GT :shadedshu, COD 4, Stalker, Tomb raider Anniversary and Rainbow 6 Vegas as well as some books, a couple of movie DVD's and some clothes.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 25, 2007)

presents for yourself too?
What are you going to do with your GTS?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 25, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> presents for yourself too?
> What are you going to do with your GTS?



Keeping the GTS, selling the 2 GT's probably, will do some testing on the 1GB version, see how it performs first, it was a feebie my Father in law got so he gave it to me for Christmas as he works in hardware.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 25, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Keeping the GTS, selling the 2 GT's probably, will do some testing on the 1GB version, see how it performs first, it was a feebie my Father in law got so he gave it to me for Christmas as he works in hardware.




I'm envious, wish my GF's Father would give me a 8800GT.
Instead he gave me a a bottle of Jamesons Whiskey and her mother gave me Redbull to mix with it.
Can complain too much, Jamesons and Redbull.

What's wrong with the GT's anyway besides being hot?
If you wer'e in NZ I'd buy a GT off you.
PC hardware isn't very cheap most of the time here.
Really have to look for a bargain.


----------



## technicks (Dec 25, 2007)

Ebay.com


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 25, 2007)

GT's are only hot with the stock (warm fart) cooler, just about any aftermarket cooler will run it like ice, my Accelero S1 runs my GT overclocked with BIOS voltage mod at 32C idle and 44C full load.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 25, 2007)

technicks said:


> Ebay.com



Ebay = Overseas shipping.
New Zealand is closer to the South Pole than any Ebay outlet.


----------



## Triprift (Dec 29, 2007)

Went and put in a film to be proccesed yesterday hadnt used the camera in 2 years and was curious 2 see what was on there. When i picked em up the dude behind the counter gave me the weirdest look when i looked at the photos i realised why.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 29, 2007)

Ha ha. . .
Are you going to ever go back to the same place to get your photos developed or are you going to ban yourself from going there?


----------



## Triprift (Dec 29, 2007)

well i wont be using that camera again so id say me banned great photos tho i made the mistake of tellin a few of me mates there like send em thru yeah right.


----------



## ElideN (Dec 29, 2007)

21, i now hearby pronounce myself an old man... cuz i sure feel like it...


----------



## Triprift (Dec 30, 2007)

youll no ure an old man when ur hair starts thinning out in 10 years time ill be as bald as a babys behind


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 30, 2007)

I have some mates who started losing thier hair at 18.
I bet I'll be going the same way.
Meh I'm not worried.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 30, 2007)

Still got plenty of my hair left   going a tiny bit grey in places though


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 31, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Still got plenty of my hair left   going a tiny bit grey in places though



I can see in your avvy.


----------



## Judas (Dec 31, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Still got plenty of my hair left   going a tiny bit grey in places though




Well you can always pop into boots, and pick up some green hair dye


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Dec 31, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> as its my birthday today(38) and we have lots of clubs,i thought,how about one for us oldies.
> 
> we can discuss pipes and slippers and good newspapers.
> 
> you must be over 30yrs old to join.



Well... I'll be 31 in April, does that count??


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 31, 2007)

LOL just 31  think that could work


----------



## nora.e (Dec 31, 2007)

how is any one over 30 an old fart?
I'm 40 soon to be 41, and am just getting started.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 31, 2007)

nora.e said:


> how is any one over 30 an old fart?
> I'm 40 soon to be 41, and am just getting started *down the other side of the hill*


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## daboggeyman (Dec 31, 2007)

LOL Oh so true Wile E


----------



## Triprift (Dec 31, 2007)

Widjaja said:


> I have some mates who started losing thier hair at 18.
> I bet I'll be going the same way.
> Meh I'm not worried.



Wow when i was 18 my hair was longer than me gfs i was a real metal head looked like Jason Newstead.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year!!! 2008!!!


----------



## Triprift (Dec 31, 2007)

happy newyear Wid ya gonna have a few beers? Got me dad ova dont want him to spend newyear alone yeah im a good son


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 4, 2008)

*2 also*



Frogger said:


> got 2 aleardy 1=5years boy  1=5m0nths today girl




I have 2 also, One 6 yrs. in a month and a 2.5 yr old terror. She is something else. Talks like a sailor and whoops her 6 year old sister up. Thinks she is the 90lb Dobermans boss. The dog just takes it. Dobies are great kid dogs they just hate everyone who isn't a kid outside the family.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmmmm all the members must be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wake up.


----------



## Bytor (Jan 18, 2008)

47 here, 48 in June..  not the oldest here, but do have 2 grandkids a 4 and 5 y/o...

Hey Tatty what day in June?    24th for me...


----------



## Wile E (Jan 18, 2008)

I just turned 31 on the 10th.


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I just turned 31 on the 10th.



Well happy belated Wile E Do anything special?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice one Wile E i hit 33 on the 10th as well!!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 18, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Nice one Wile E i hit 33 on the 10th as well!!!!!



Woah! Awesome. You know what's kinda funny about that? My mom hit 50 on the same day. I was born on her 19th birthday. lol.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 18, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> Well happy belated Wile E Do anything special?


Thanks. And nothing special, unfortunately my Grandmother died the day before. My birthday was spent in remembrance of her.


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Thanks. And nothing special, unfortunately my Grandmother died the day before. My birthday was spent in remembrance of her.



Well then, on that note, my condolences.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 18, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> Well then, on that note, my condolences.


Thanks. 

Sucky birthday to be sure. lol.


----------



## hat (Jan 18, 2008)

My grandpa died on the day we were all over at his house for my uncle's birthday party. He was in really bad shape... a life of drinking and smoking caused cancer in his bladded which grew so much that the bladder hit the large intestine and fused with it, and the cancer spread. He had a catheder that went into his bladder from his belly for about a year before he died. In the final days, he ended up having a colostomy, which is when they cut out a part of the large intstine into a bag... and he was on dialisys, very painful. He decided to just quit the dialasys and die...

So yeah, that was one hell of a sucky birthday party.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats no good Wile e it will take a while to get over but you will. I add my condolences too.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. I'm actually doing fine now. She suffered for months with congestive heart failure, so I'm just glad the suffering is over, and she moved on to a better place. I was actually in the room, and watched her die, so the first couple of days were rough, but after I realized she's better off, I felt much better.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 18, 2008)

I saw my mum die infront of me in hospital late August last year so i no what thats like i see ppl die as part of job working in a hospital but it doesnt prepare you for a family member dieing.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Thanks. And nothing special, unfortunately my Grandmother died the day before. My birthday was spent in remembrance of her.



Really sorry to hear that, but as you said, at least she can rest now, the suffering is over.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2008)

this thread is full of dead people stories. damn.

[me] is a mere 23. [/me]


----------



## Triprift (Jan 18, 2008)

Only 7 years too go come to the light


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 20, 2008)

At last!  I've found my place on this forum.  

How old am I?  Let's see: My first PC was an IBM PC with two floppy drives and 64K of RAM, my first record purchase was Elvis Presley's _Don't Be Cruel_(a 78!), and my first memory of TV was the coronation of Queen Elizabeth on a 5 inch black and white console TV.  (That's Elizabeth II, you wise guys).  

Although I qualify for AARP membership by nearly a decade, I ride a dual suspension mountain bike, ski the double blacks, and drive a modded WRX.  

Age is not a limitation, just a chronological fact.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 20, 2008)

NastyHabits said:


> At last!  I've found my place on this forum.
> 
> How old am I?  Let's see: My first PC was an IBM PC with two floppy drives and 64K of RAM, my first record purchase was Elvis Presley's _Don't Be Cruel_(a 78!), and my first memory of TV was the coronation of Queen Elizabeth on a 5 inch black and white console TV.  (That's Elizabeth II, you wise guys).
> 
> ...



Well your very welcome here!  Let's hope your stay will be a memerable one!


----------



## Triprift (Jan 21, 2008)

NastyHabits said:


> At last!  I've found my place on this forum.
> 
> How old am I?  Let's see: My first PC was an IBM PC with two floppy drives and 64K of RAM, my first record purchase was Elvis Presley's _Don't Be Cruel_(a 78!), and my first memory of TV was the coronation of Queen Elizabeth on a 5 inch black and white console TV.  (That's Elizabeth II, you wise guys).
> 
> ...




Welcome aboard NastyHabits Im a junior member here 32 years old


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2008)

i come here to feel young.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 21, 2008)

Old farts make you feel young your a teeneager right?


----------



## wolverineI (Jan 21, 2008)

NastyHabits said:


> At last!  I've found my place on this forum.
> 
> How old am I?  Let's see: My first PC was an IBM PC with two floppy drives and 64K of RAM, my first record purchase was Elvis Presley's _Don't Be Cruel_(a 78!), and my first memory of TV was the coronation of Queen Elizabeth on a 5 inch black and white console TV.  (That's Elizabeth II, you wise guys).
> 
> ...



i agree.I attended the Worlds Fair in Brussels in the late fiftys.saw the Sputnick. One of my Earliest memories,as well as hearing on the radio of the shooting of JFK on my way home from school. Leave it to beaver and father knows best were my shows.Only 3 grandkids so far.
12,10,8
wow just realized,cruised this forum for years and just joined last july!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Old farts make you feel young your a teeneager right?



i'm 23 and i live with a 19 year old girl.
She makes me feel old a lot.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 21, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'm 23 and i live with a 19 year old girl.
> She makes me feel old a lot.



Better to feel young a little than old a lot!


----------



## Triprift (Jan 21, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'm 23 and i live with a 19 year old girl.
> She makes me feel old a lot.



Oh ok my gf has the opposite effect on me shes 11 years younger than me and makes me feel super young i hope that doesnt make me a traitor.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 21, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Oh ok my gf has the opposite effect on me shes 11 years younger than me and makes me feel super young i hope that doesnt make me a traitor.



Hmmm, since I'm twice as old as you, I need a g/f 22 years younger than me?  I'll buy that.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 21, 2008)

ha yeah thats sounds about right.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 21, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'm 23 and i live with a 19 year old girl.
> She makes me feel old a lot.



My GF is 21 and I'm 27 but our personalities are on the same level when it comes to maturity, her being too mature or me being too immature.

Triprift has had a brief glimpse of what my GF looks like.
Been together for a few years now, she found interest in me due me being good around kids of all things, which her ex was totally the opposite.

Wer'e not ready for kids ourselves though with her being in Uni and me studying for a new career path.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah and what a brief glimpse it was to shes a fine looking lady Widjaja


----------



## intel igent (Jan 23, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'm 23 and i live with a 19 year old girl.
> She makes me feel old a lot.



well if you invite me over i could "ease the load" 

you guys are lucky im 28 and my last 4 relationships have been with 45,42,37,31 yr olds  all in the last 2yrs 

there was 1 younger (22) but she was an Ex so it was just for the week 

my knees/hips hurt 

for some reason ive always had an affinity for ppl older than myself  especially the women 



also belated condolences Wile E


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 24, 2008)

intel igent said:


> well if you invite me over i could "ease the load"
> 
> you guys are lucky im 28 and my last 4 relationships have been with 45,42,37,31 yr olds  all in the last 2yrs
> 
> ...



hey Im 23 with a 21 year old, but i have to say, most of my best "experiences" have been with older women.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2008)

oh if we're talking abotu that now, my american ex just turned 27. She's almost old enough to join here!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm 31, my woman is 25. But she's much more mature than most girls her age. We met when she was 17, both working at the same grocery store. Friends for a while, then started dating when she was 19. Best thing that's ever happened to me.


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, at 37 I definitely qualify.

As for the squeeze, I'm holding auditions right now. 
Bugger is the best candidate lives in Malaysia.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow and i thought it was bad with me gf being a few suburbs away.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah my american ex was fun... apart from online, we had to fly to opposite ends of the world to see each other.

That said, travelling the world is awesome ^^

Japan, LA, NYC, london by 21. hells yeah  (I aint rich either, i had to work for it)


----------



## Triprift (Jan 24, 2008)

I havnt even been to kangaroo island u lucky bugga.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2008)

of course now i'm broke and have no savings. downside to everything lol.


----------



## rampage (Jan 24, 2008)

work for it my ass, mum gave you most of the the $$$$  lol (im mussels older bro for those who dont know)


----------



## Triprift (Jan 24, 2008)

hmmmmm the plot thickens.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 24, 2008)

I spose you could say I am lucky then as I have lived in 16 different countries, unfortunatly, in 9 of them the locals were trying to kill me whilst I was there!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I spose you could say I am lucky then as I have lived in 16 different countries, unfortunatly, in 9 of them the locals were trying to kill me whilst I was there!



dude nice work. keep it up and you can start a religion.


----------



## rampage (Jan 24, 2008)

yay...  start up a TPU religion ..   as long as it dosnt involve wearing tin foil hats and sacrificing my computer im in.........


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2008)

rampage said:


> yay...  start up a TPU religion ..   as long as it dosnt involve wearing tin foil hats and sacrificing my computer im in.........



you kill your PC monthly anyway. You're already a minister.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 24, 2008)

the church of Tpuion what do u reckon?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2008)

too culty.

That said, we must all migrate to a new island and the capital city shall be called "silica city"
Churches must have a minimum of 2Mb DSL as well.


----------



## rampage (Jan 24, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you kill your PC monthly anyway. You're already a minister.




LOL and i shal be the first minister of Tpuion...  and yes i am overclocked and can perform miracles  
160% faster then ususal


----------



## pt (Jan 24, 2008)

doesn't we all call w1z our god already?
or is this a multi god religion?


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 24, 2008)

rampage said:


> LOL and i shal be the first minister of Tpuion...  and yes i am overclocked and can perform miracles
> 160% faster then ususal



ohhh thats good!


----------



## Triprift (Jan 24, 2008)

rampage said:


> LOL and i shal be the first minister of Tpuion...  and yes i am overclocked and can perform miracles
> 160% faster then ususal



 Im not worthy


----------



## rampage (Jan 24, 2008)

w1zzard is god, the mods are his deciples, and according to mussles im a minister...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 24, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> Well, at 37 I definitely qualify.
> 
> As for the squeeze, I'm holding auditions right now.
> Bugger is the best candidate lives in Malaysia.



Youngster!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 24, 2008)

rampage said:


> "im mussels older bro for those who dont know"



And your a poet and you  didnt even know it


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 24, 2008)

pt said:


> doesn't we all call w1z our god already?
> or is this a multi god religion?



Dual God religion (Religion isnt ready for 4 cores yet ), gods being know as:

NVidia - The God of superior Graphics cards

Intel - The God of the only half decent and overpriced CPU's

The religion should be called "Hardware Evangilists of PowerUp (HEP) and all 5 star+ members of TPU (as priests of the HEP) should be donated the top of the range hardware from it's followers (any member with less than 5 stars) every month as a donation to our devotion.

W1z should write the code of practice for the Gods NVidia and Intel and make sure they improve thier fookin customer support!


----------



## rampage (Jan 24, 2008)

we will get in trouble for high jacking this thread soon...   somone should make the Tpuion thread  ..lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 24, 2008)

Naaaaa, only us old geezers can talk so much nonsense so it's "on topic"


----------



## Triprift (Jan 24, 2008)

You do it minister


----------



## pt (Jan 24, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Dual God religion (Religion isnt ready for 4 cores yet ), gods being know as:
> 
> ATI - The God of superior Graphics cards, that have good driver support
> 
> ...



FIXED!


----------



## rampage (Jan 24, 2008)

i think we need commandments

1: > thou shal not kill ..(execpt mac users)

2: > thou shal overclock all aspects of ther life by at least 20%

please add more

:EDIT: wee need to come up with some basics before i get bored and create a tpu religion thread

name, gods, commandments ect..lol


----------



## Triprift (Jan 24, 2008)

Go with what tatty said  not pt and as a 5 starer that makes me a god or is that a priest?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2008)

thou shalt not covet thy neighbours integrated graphics.


----------



## rampage (Jan 24, 2008)

Name : 
Hardware Evangilists of PowerUp (HEP)

Gods :  
Intel - The gods of ....?
           AMD - The God of the Half decent cheap as chips CPU's
           Nvidia - The gods of ... ?
           ATI - The God of superior Graphics cards, that have good driver support

conmandments :  
1: > thou shal not kill ..(execpt mac users)

2: > thou shal overclock all aspects of ther life by at least 20%

3: > thou shalt not covet thy neighbours integrated graphics


(i dont know im running out of idears)

The high priest - W1zzard

other priests  - the moderators


----------



## Wile E (Jan 25, 2008)

Thou shalt not have too little hard drive space.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 25, 2008)

thou shalt not torrent on saturday. Saturday is gaming day.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 25, 2008)

So how old do I have to be to be a member of this club? I am 28


----------



## Triprift (Jan 25, 2008)

30 and above but ya dont need to be a member to join in.


----------



## theoldboy (Feb 1, 2008)

Guess I make it in, will be 50 in may


----------



## Triprift (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome to tpu its a bit quiet here atm but things will pick up im 32.


----------



## Judas (Feb 1, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Welcome to tpu its a bit quiet here atm but things will pick up im 32.



LOL!  ....... and Welcome theoldboy !


----------



## Triprift (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah yeah its late ok were i am brains slowly melting


----------



## daboggeyman (Feb 1, 2008)

theoldboy said:


> Guess I make it in, will be 50 in may



HEEHEE I like old and older farts, always glad to see another one. you really make it in theoldboy, I turn 54 today.


----------



## intel igent (Feb 5, 2008)

daboggeyman said:


> HEEHEE I like old and older farts, always glad to see another one. you really make it in theoldboy, I turn 54 today.



happy belated birthday boogeyman


----------



## theoldboy (Feb 5, 2008)

daboggeyman said:


> HEEHEE I like old and older farts, always glad to see another one. you really make it in theoldboy, I turn 54 today.



might have missed the day but have a good one
 I like being old ,the bullshit detector works better now


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 5, 2008)

theoldboy said:


> Guess I make it in, will be 50 in may



Cool another over 50, another few more thousand and we might outnumber the yougins.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 5, 2008)

daboggeyman said:


> HEEHEE I like old and older farts, always glad to see another one. you really make it in theoldboy, I turn 54 today.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 5, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Cool another over 50, another few more thousand and we might outnumber the yougins.



Im on my way only another 17 years to go


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 8, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Unfortunately, I guess I'm in at 35.  I remember back in the days when I first got my IBM PS/2 PC with a 286 processor and no HDD installed.  Had to use the old DOS 4 on floppy disks.  Them young'ens today don't know a garsh darn thing about workin' in DOS.  Too much of that "instant gratification" thing.  Makes me want to hit 'em with my stick...



not true, i can pull up deltree with the best of them and the joke

C:\dos
C:\dos run
run dos run

makes sense to me lol


----------



## Triprift (Feb 8, 2008)

33 today yay another year older.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 8, 2008)

happy birthday you old twat.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 8, 2008)

Why thankyou kind old fellow coger.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> not true, i can pull up deltree with the best of them and the joke
> 
> C:\dos
> C:\dos run
> ...



and the ultimate virus removal program:

Format C:

i remove the good old days

C:/mouse.bat
C:
cd/ C:/games/(really old game ere)/***.exe

then setting up my soundblaster in game to get MIDI sound....


----------



## Frogger (Feb 8, 2008)

Triprift said:


> 33 today yay another year older.



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*


----------



## Frogger (Feb 8, 2008)

Mussels said:


> and the ultimate virus removal program:
> 
> Format C:
> 
> ...



EVEN BETTER
deltree/yc:\*.*


----------



## intel igent (Feb 8, 2008)

happy B-day triprift


----------



## Triprift (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone cant wait too see what pressys i got.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 8, 2008)

Many Happy returns.....check my new custom title where my stars used to be


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Happy B-day, and many happy returns.


----------



## intel igent (Feb 8, 2008)

@ tatty : man i love that avatar! hilarious


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 8, 2008)

Mussels said:


> and the ultimate virus removal program:
> 
> Format C:
> 
> ...



lol i remember all that, my first computer ran dos on it, back in 95, my dad wouldnt spend the money on 95 and wouldnt let me touch his 3.1 floopies so i had to use Dos 5


----------



## Triprift (Feb 8, 2008)

Tatty best custom title ever


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 8, 2008)

Gods candle,my first "computer" (glorified calculator really) was a texas ti99 4a.

These kids nowadays,they have all these great electronic gizmos.I would have loved some of this shit when i was 15 or 16,the lucky little &*£^"rds.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

Yo triprift, happy birthday! You only get one a year, make it worthwhile with a couple of  and a few


----------



## Triprift (Feb 9, 2008)

My first gaming system was an atari 2600 what a beast that was


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

I remember those things, heck I still have mine .....

You remember playing the "most innovative of all time" game called Break-Out and Super Break-Out with those funky paddles?


----------



## Triprift (Feb 9, 2008)

does it still work jr? i can remember them games they were pure gold them and space invaders and et yeah.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

Over at my aunt's and still works no problems.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 9, 2008)

Mines at my parents place assume it still werks i should hook it up some time pity we cant do online multiplayer with it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

MMO would be hella sweet on it!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 9, 2008)

im off to celebrate have a good one ppl


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 9, 2008)

Triprift said:


> im off to celebrate have a good one ppl



Enjoy yourself youngster!  (You aren't old until you can join AARP).  

All this reminiscing about the old days of computers... One guy has a avatar, labeled "My dream machine".  That was the first computer I ever touched.  Used to write my papers in "WordStar" on one of those.  It used CPM.  The woman I worked for said to me one day, "Oh, you like computers too?" (I was an English major, not a CompSci student)  "Ok, you can use them, but you have to learn how to use that one."  And pointed to an IBM PC that she had paid $3000 for.  No one used because it had no games and the printer sucked.  Well, I learned it.  Three months later Lotus 1-2-3 came out, and I had a career!

The next year, I was the envy of very one because my boss got me an IBM XT.  It had a 10 MB hard disk.  Took me a year to fill it up.  (Best computer I ever used.  Couldn't kill it with an axe.)  We used that thing in our office until Windows 95 came out.  It was still running when I gave it away to a nearby church.

First PC I ever bought... an IBM AT for $1500 (I got an IBM insider deal).  It had a 6 Mhz processor 512 K of ram and two 5.25" floppy drives.  It came with a keyboard, mice hadn't been invented yet. I used to spend hours trying to write games in Turbo Pascal for a Hercules monochrome graphics card.  Ah, those were the days.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 9, 2008)

well im only 20, but pride myself at being fluent in dos, back in the 9x days knowing dos was the only real way to fix something if it broke


----------



## theoldboy (Feb 9, 2008)

Tatty one 
you old enough to be the senior old fart 
like it  though


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2008)

theoldboy said:


> Tatty one
> you old enough to be the senior old fart
> like it  though



Maybe not the oldest.....but surely old enuff!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 9, 2008)

id be a junior old fart


----------



## Wile E (Feb 9, 2008)

Tatty, for the love of all that is sacred, please, PLEASE change your avatar. Put it back to monkey with specs or something. lol


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 9, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Tatty, for the love of all the is sacred, please, PLEASE change your avatar. Put it back to monkey with specs or something. lol



Or a billboard that reads:
"No fat chicks"


----------



## theoldboy (Feb 9, 2008)

Triprift said:


> 33 today yay another year older.



belated happy birthday but theres about a 4 year time differece between the coast and Adelaide
  hope you had a good one


----------



## Triprift (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes i no you guys will cach up some day and thanx i had a great day


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 9, 2008)

Ahhhh, triprift, How were the 'S and the 'S ? I hope you had an awesome day yesterday.

Now for the rest of the year for UN-birthdays. LOL

Hope you had a good one.


----------



## CH33T03S (Feb 9, 2008)

I hope you really enjoyed the day!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 9, 2008)

Had a great day caught up with the family n gf got supa pressies before that got supa hb msgs from mates had a whole heap of staff at werk sing happy birthday wich was cool all and all was supa. ps all the great msgs here made it even better


----------



## OldFartsFavourites (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey, you Young-uns ..... 

30-something ain't true *Old Fart* status ;p

AH am the original 'Old Fart', and wuz aroun' while
yo mamas was still changin' yer nappies/diapers 

*Ah think TOO ah might even claim the (c)
'o that name ?!?

*

/40... sumthin ;o)


----------



## Triprift (Mar 4, 2008)

dang that is old hehe  welcome aboard


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 4, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I spose you could say I am lucky then as I have lived in 16 different countries, unfortunatly, in 9 of them the locals were trying to kill me whilst I was there!



 In the military?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm cough 39 cough in two weeks


----------



## Triprift (Mar 4, 2008)

Dont they say life begins at 40 or is that 50 im not sure?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> In the military?



which one? *insert your own religious military/country of dislike here*

joke, joke.

Every day i climb closer to joining this club...


----------



## pt (Mar 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> which one? *insert your own religious military/country of dislike here*
> 
> joke, joke.
> 
> Every day i climb closer to joining this club...



ain't we all?


----------



## Triprift (Mar 4, 2008)

I felt old last week went shopping with the gf a guy went to her "i love your dads shirt" she tolled em i was her bf and he went "i always put my foot in it"


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I felt old last week went shopping with the gf a guy went to her "i love your dads shirt" she tolled em i was her bf and he went "i always put my foot in it"



i'm going backwards, a 17 y.o is interested in me


----------



## Triprift (Mar 4, 2008)

Lol whys that going backwards i thought yad be thrilled to have a 17yr old thinkin ur hot.


----------



## OldFartsFavourites (Mar 4, 2008)

*;d*



Mussels said:


> i'm going backwards, a 17 y.o is interested in me




'Least y'll go with a smile on yer face  *Ol*-Fart ....


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 4, 2008)

OldFartsFavourites said:


> Hey, you Young-uns .....
> 
> 30-something ain't true *Old Fart* status ;p
> 
> ...



 "...original 'Old Fart',..."  lol'z, a few here can give you a run for that title.
I almost can't even remember 30 anymore.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2008)

Lol young uns......Pfffttt


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol whys that going backwards i thought yad be thrilled to have a 17yr old thinkin ur hot.



it just means it'll take longer for me to join this club... until she starts acting her age, in which case metally i'll be here in about a week


----------



## Frogger (Mar 5, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> I almost can't even remember 30 anymore.



I KNOW, well i use to know, I CAN'T


----------



## MKmods (Mar 5, 2008)

oohh oohh a club you belong to by being old....Can I be in it? I think im 48.
(when they said the memory was the second thing to go they were not kidding)


----------



## Frogger (Mar 5, 2008)

if you can remember how to get here


----------



## MKmods (Mar 5, 2008)

wait, what am I doing here again?


----------



## Triprift (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh my i really am a junior old fart.


----------



## erocker (Mar 5, 2008)

The way my health's been lately, I'm old, and my condition also helps in the "fart" department!  Anyways,  Happy Birthday!


----------



## erocker (Mar 5, 2008)

theoldboy said:


> belated happy birthday but theres about a 4 year time differece between the coast and Adelaide
> hope you had a good one



Lol, to this guys avatar and name!


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 5, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> In the military?



Yup.....27 years, soldier at 16 thru to commissioned officer after having gone thru all the ranks


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 5, 2008)

Who made erocker a moderator?

Lol. Sorry, just pushing buttons. 

Good choice methinks.

Something's occurred to me. I'm rather glad the PC bug has only struck me in my 30's.
I can maybe afford it at this age.
Or not.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm getting there, I turned 28 a couple of days ago.
I actually forgot!

I rebuilt my PC yesterday,
New motherboard and GPU, now I just have to test it.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> Who made erocker a moderator?
> 
> Lol. Sorry, just pushing buttons.
> 
> ...



i just started full time work a few months ago, at an old farty-pants age of 23 

i end up with $300 spending money a week... i'm actually running out of things to buy for my rigs!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 6, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i just started full time work a few months ago, at an old farty-pants age of 23
> 
> i end up with $300 spending money a week... i'm actually running out of things to buy for my rigs!



2 words, Phase Change!!!!!


----------



## intel igent (Mar 9, 2008)

Wile E said:


> 2 words, Phase Change!!!!!



sounds good!


----------



## daboggeyman (Mar 10, 2008)

OldFartsFavourites said:


> 'Least y'll go with a smile on yer face  *Ol*-Fart ....



LOL  has any one check  OldFartsFavourites computer spec.s. A true one of a kind PC.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 10, 2008)

daboggeyman said:


> LOL  has any one check  OldFartsFavourites computer spec.s. A true one of a kind PC.



definately a 1 off!


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

so what do we talk about here in the elder gentle mans topic?

i can come up wiff some good creams and pills for arthritis, bowl movements and lower back pains for those interested


----------



## Triprift (Mar 18, 2008)

Lol i got all that stuff to look forward to in the not so distant future.


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

Frogger said:


> 52  & I believe that makes me *The OLD Man*  don't fall down toooo much




Damn you took my glory away as I'm 46 not fair lol


----------



## Frogger (Mar 18, 2008)

Kovoet said:


> Damn you took my glory away as I'm 46 not fair lol



Will be 53 on the 23rd   Think I'l spend the day putting a Quad in this rig &seeing if I can get it to 4Ghz......but will prob have to stop to play with the Grand kids owell  family before Fraging it's always the way


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

Or you could teach them The Way of The FRAG 



Frogger said:


> Will be 53 on the 23rd   Think I'l spend the day putting a Quad in this rig &seeing if I can get it to 4Ghz......but will prob have to stop to play with the Grand kids owell  family before Fraging it's always the way


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

Frogger said:


> Will be 53 on the 23rd   Think I'l spend the day putting a Quad in this rig &seeing if I can get it to 4Ghz......but will prob have to stop to play with the Grand kids owell  family before Fraging it's always the way




Awesome lol we have a guy from the south of UK thats plays online gaming with us he's 63 and he was about the only guy that made me feel younger. Well at least theres more of us. Men and there toys. Well atleast my rig never gets a headache lol


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 18, 2008)

Well besides the headache bit, as we get older we can afford to buy better pc stuff and upgrade regarlly. I remember when i was in my 20' and had to scrape money to upgrade my pc...


----------



## Frogger (Mar 18, 2008)

^^^^ ain't that the truth ..... now if you want pretty polly you just pluck it from the tree


----------



## intel igent (Mar 18, 2008)

Frogger said:


> now if you want pretty polly you just pluck it from the tree



wheres this tree?


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 18, 2008)

Damn when I was that age calculators hadn't even come out yet lol


----------



## Frogger (Mar 18, 2008)

intel igent said:


> wheres this tree?



just look for [pic] he's right next to it


----------



## t_ski (Mar 18, 2008)

Firebeast said:


> so what do we talk about here in the elder gentle mans topic?
> 
> i can come up wiff some good creams and pills for arthritis, bowl movements and lower back pains for those interested



We mostly sit around and talk about good sources of fiber


----------



## daboggeyman (Mar 18, 2008)

Frogger said:


> Will be 53 on the 23rd   Think I'l spend the day putting a Quad in this rig &seeing if I can get it to 4Ghz......but will prob have to stop to play with the Grand kids owell  family before Fraging it's always the way




 I love getting frag by the grand kids , let em have it their way, 54 years young and counting. Dont plan to stop gaming any time soon LOL


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah my friends cant understand why i play games, THEY still think games are for kiddies. Suppose all these cuddly Wii ads on tele is not making easier. When i tell them the avarage gamer's age is 30 they are shocked to hear it.


----------



## icmacdon (Mar 24, 2008)

I am 48 in April and am gaming more than I ever have before.  Working with computers at work for serious stuff for years makes ya wanta game at home more


----------



## Triprift (Mar 24, 2008)

yay another old fart come one come all and an Aussie to welcome to the club


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 24, 2008)

icmacdon said:


> I am 48 in April and am gaming more than I ever have before.  Working with computers at work for serious stuff for years makes ya wanta game at home more



Welcome...  We are almost the exact same age!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 24, 2008)

Lol nice new avvy there tatty ya best yet


----------



## Judas (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice too see that we are all well and kicking


----------



## Judas (Mar 24, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol nice new avvy there tatty ya best yet



Think it goes quite well with his new tittle


----------



## theoldboy (Mar 24, 2008)

Firebeast said:


> so what do we talk about here in the elder gentle mans topic?
> 
> i can come up wiff some good creams and pills for arthritis, bowl movements and lower back pains for those interested



 post your list ,then all us old sods can compare them
onlt a few weeks to go till the big 50


----------



## Firebeast (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL... dont know if you lads get it over there but this is tha bomb for back/muscle pains 

OH and welcome to TPU theOldBoy

http://www.earthybirthymama.com/productimages/skincare/weleda/warnicaloil.jpg



theoldboy said:


> post your list ,then all us old sods can compare them
> onlt a few weeks to go till the big 50


----------



## w2richwood (Mar 27, 2008)

well i'll be 67 in may is that old enough to be in the club or over the hill
Rich


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 27, 2008)

w2richwood said:


> well i'll be 67 in may is that old enough to be in the club or over the hill
> Rich



If you can read the text in here at at least 1280 resolution without glasses or contact lenses.....your in!  but we dont wanna see nose imprints on your screen now


----------



## Judas (Mar 27, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> If you can read the text in here at at least 1280 resolution without glasses or contact lenses.....your in!  but we dont wanna see nose imprints on your screen now



LOL!!


----------



## w2richwood (Mar 28, 2008)

well i use glasses so i guess im out geez


----------



## wolverineI (Mar 28, 2008)

Thats funny.When I installed The new Sapphire HD 2600, it automatically set itself at max resolution. something like 2600x1600. I couldnt see the Damn icons to change it to 1280 so I could set up the catalyst control center. Had to guess at what I was clicking on.
Oh and the age,uh 1953 to now is uh wait Ill ask the the wife she always remembers things like this,55. Shes 36 so she can still remember the unimportant stuff.


----------



## theoldboy (Mar 28, 2008)

w2richwood said:


> well i use glasses so i guess im out geez



ok if they are sun glasses


----------



## Firebeast (Apr 2, 2008)

SEEMS some of you guys (not being an ass here) needs to get some 46inch LCD TV's for your pc monitors LOL!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2008)

Firebeast said:


> SEEMS some of you guys (not being an ass here) needs to get some 46inch LCD TV's for your pc monitors LOL!



nah i'm ok, my 40 does me.


----------



## Frogger (Apr 2, 2008)

Firebeast said:


> SEEMS some of you guys (not being an ass here) needs to get some 46inch LCD TV's for your pc monitors LOL!


see specs do my surfing from the ol' Lazy Boy with my feet up


----------



## Firebeast (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL, and a beer in the hand, i suppose


----------



## Triprift (Apr 2, 2008)

Most likely a mate of mine has a lazy boy with built in fridge on the side big enuff for a six pack


----------



## Frogger (Apr 2, 2008)

Firebeast said:


> LOL, and a beer in the hand, i suppose


 I'm a single malt man  only use beer by the pool


----------



## Firebeast (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL, got ya

as for Triprift, that sounds like one WICKED chair man



Frogger said:


> I'm a single malt man  only use beer by the pool


----------



## intel igent (Apr 4, 2008)

Frogger said:


> I'm a single malt man  only use beer by the pool



whats your poison?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2008)

lately i discovered that liquers are fun. the girls around here cant stand it whereas i think they're rather pleasant so i get it all for me 

Midori and some hazelnut one are whats on the shelf atm....


----------



## Frogger (Apr 4, 2008)

intel igent said:


> whats your poison?


with a good Romeo & Juliet or Montecristo
MCCLELLAND SINGLE MALT SCOTCH 
GLENFIDDICH SINGLE MALT 15 YEAR OLD
COMPASS BOX THE PEAT MONSTER

and when Just want a taste 
JOHNNIE WALKER GREEN LABEL


----------



## intel igent (Apr 4, 2008)

+1 on the glenfiddich 

have ya had a stab at "glen merangie" and "the glen livett" ?

any label o' johny will do me just fine 

but i love my friend Jack Daniels 

i prefer a cohiba myself but theyre a RPITA to get


----------



## Frogger (Apr 4, 2008)

++ on the JD What's your take on Maker's Mark  http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/ProductResultsController


----------



## intel igent (Apr 4, 2008)

havent had a taste yet, i like to stick to what i know 

im not really the type to spend $30-$60 ++ just to have a taste 

JW green label is more than the blue?


----------



## Frogger (Apr 5, 2008)

nope  http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/Produc..._NAME=JOHNNIE+WALKER+GREEN+LABEL&ITEM_NUMBER=


----------



## intel igent (Apr 5, 2008)

hows it compared to he black/blue labels?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 5, 2008)

My favorite Scotch single malt..................

http://www.scotchwhisky.net/malt/cardhu.htm


----------



## Frogger (Apr 5, 2008)

@intel igent /smooth I take it strait-up,on the rocks waters it too much, softer/sweeter than    black/blue  well worth the $
@taddy ++ on the cardhu when a treat is called for a great dram leave it an x royal to love his scotch


----------



## intel igent (Apr 8, 2008)

Frogger said:


> @intel igent /smooth I take it strait-up,on the rocks waters it too much, softer/sweeter than    black/blue  well worth the $
> @taddy ++ on the cardhu when a treat is called for a great dram leave it an x royal to love his scotch




i only take em straight up myself  if i wanted water id have water 

ill have to check it out its roughly the same price as the others $50-$60

that cardhu is costly?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 8, 2008)

intel igent said:


> i only take em straight up myself  if i wanted water id have water
> 
> ill have to check it out its roughly the same price as the others $50-$60
> 
> that cardhu is costly?



Over here around £30 a 70cl bottle for the 12 year reserve on average, thats about $60.


----------



## Bundy (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm another senior from Oz. I'm 41...sigh.

FYI - first computer was a DSE System 80, still got it! 4k


----------



## Triprift (Apr 15, 2008)

Yay im not the oldest Aussie in here


----------



## Bundy (Apr 15, 2008)

For the moment. I'm planning on growing younger from now on.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 15, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> For the moment. I'm planning on growing younger from now on.





welcome!


----------



## theoldboy (Apr 15, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Yay im not the oldest Aussie in here



proberbly not  I turn 50 next month (may)


----------



## Bundy (Apr 30, 2008)

*Fairness and responsibility*

So...Is there an easy way of stopping the kids from burning up GB on youtube without causing me hassles when I 'surf the web'?

Ive got two computers Vista and XP, connected through a gateway. Vista has Kaspersky and XP has Norton. I've never been able to work out how I can get filtering to work reliably. Has anyone managed to get something they like? Im just after a simple way of being able to control internet access but not have to type in an administrator password every time they update a game.

Not that I'm into censoring, monitoring, interferance or any of the other apparently necessary activities our generation must now participate in.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> So...Is there an easy way of stopping the kids from burning up GB on youtube without causing me hassles when I 'surf the web'?
> 
> Ive got two computers Vista and XP, connected through a gateway. Vista has Kaspersky and XP has Norton. I've never been able to work out how I can get filtering to work reliably. Has anyone managed to get something they like? Im just after a simple way of being able to control internet access but not have to type in an administrator password every time they update a game.
> 
> Not that I'm into censoring, monitoring, interferance or any of the other apparently necessary activities our generation must now participate in.



setup a linux box as a smoothwall, you can have it run as a cacher to save bandwidth, and even block sites you dont want access to (porn)
I dont know how to do it as i am linux inadequate, but one of my friends does it.


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 30, 2008)

Well it's damn good to see theres a load more old farts on here, but damn so many Aussie's. Hey don't get upset you would expect that from a yappie


----------



## Wile E (Apr 30, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> So...Is there an easy way of stopping the kids from burning up GB on youtube without causing me hassles when I 'surf the web'?
> 
> Ive got two computers Vista and XP, connected through a gateway. Vista has Kaspersky and XP has Norton. I've never been able to work out how I can get filtering to work reliably. Has anyone managed to get something they like? Im just after a simple way of being able to control internet access but not have to type in an administrator password every time they update a game.
> 
> Not that I'm into censoring, monitoring, interferance or any of the other apparently necessary activities our generation must now participate in.



My old dlink router had a keyword/address filter function. It lets me kill the whole Youtube site, including all of it's sub site, if I use wildcards.


----------



## Bundy (Apr 30, 2008)

Kovoet said:


> Well it's damn good to see theres a load more old farts on here, but damn so many Aussie's. Hey don't get upset you would expect that from a yappie


----------



## Triprift (Apr 30, 2008)

Kovoet said:


> Well it's damn good to see theres a load more old farts on here, but damn so many Aussie's. Hey don't get upset you would expect that from a yappie



Lol yep there tonnes of us Aussies here


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol damn


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 30, 2008)

I didnt think id qualify been 31 lol but dam is 30 old? i dont feel it or look it tbh.

My gf is 6 years younger than me...life is kind.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah isnt it great man my gf is 11 years younger than me were blessed


----------



## intel igent (Apr 30, 2008)

i like 'em older myself


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 30, 2008)

*...*



SK-1 said:


> I will be 41 this 4/20,...Time to get in shape and sell my PC,.....,,,,,,..........{long Borat pause } NOT
> Well at least selling the PC part not.I just bought a Tread-mill,or running-machine as my kid calls it,so I should get into a little better shape.
> Now if I can just rig the lap-top to it somehow.
> 
> How many still game?




suspend it from the ceiling with cables, get an air mouse, and let me know how you manage to run and type at the same time...

I'm in @  33 going on 70


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> I didnt think id qualify been 31 lol but dam is 30 old? i dont feel it or look it tbh.
> 
> My gf is 6 years younger than me...life is kind.



Exactly the same here. 31 with a 25yo gf.


----------



## Bundy (May 1, 2008)

*bundyrum&coke went up 31% today*



Aust Govt new taxes><bundyrum&coke

Perhaps I will have to change my ID to Beer?

PS sorry this post prolly went over the heads of most non Aussies.


----------



## echo75 (May 1, 2008)

32 years old her so i guess i qualify


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> Aust Govt new taxes><bundyrum&coke
> 
> Perhaps I will have to change my ID to Beer?
> 
> PS sorry this post prolly went over the heads of most non Aussies.



you can still mix it yourself


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 2, 2008)

can i be in the club? im 15 but act old.


----------



## daboggeyman (May 2, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can i be in the club? im 15 but act old.




 15! We may be old farts but we do it with (Pride) and the help of a pill here and there. Don't think virgins are aloud here.  These OF,s leave to much porn laying around here for your young eyes to view. LOL


----------



## Nitro-Max (May 2, 2008)

So what do we do in this old farts club? count wrinkles?


----------



## Kreij (May 2, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> So what do we do in this old farts club? count wrinkles?



I'm too old to remember


----------



## pt (May 2, 2008)

you usually fart and spook kids away


----------



## Kreij (May 2, 2008)

pt said:


> you usually fart and spook kids away



You say that like it's a bad thing


----------



## pt (May 2, 2008)

Kreij said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing



u spooked me years ago


----------



## Kreij (May 2, 2008)

Never recovered from that, huh ?


----------



## pt (May 2, 2008)

Kreij said:


> Never recovered from that, huh ?



i still go to the other sidewalk of the street when a old man is comming in my direction


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 3, 2008)

daboggeyman said:


> 15! We may be old farts but we do it with (Pride) and the help of a pill here and there. Don't think virgins are aloud here.  These OF,s leave to much porn laying around here for your young eyes to view. LOL



im not a virgin dude.


----------



## dwax (May 3, 2008)

Your old when you have to take Viagra to stand up and pee.


----------



## Nitro-Max (May 3, 2008)

So let me get this right the mods get bansticks and we get walking sticks?


----------



## daboggeyman (May 3, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> im not a virgin dude.




OK now were getting some were. Score 10 points.  

Your on the way just 90 more needed.


----------



## theoldboy (May 7, 2008)

well the day finally came ,turned fifty today :,now i can hang around schools with lollys (drugs)


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2008)

Trying to elevate yourself to Dirty Old Man status right off the bat I see. lol.


----------



## hat (May 7, 2008)

you're 50? that's cool man. A 50 year old as much into computers as I am... heh


----------



## theoldboy (May 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Trying to elevate yourself to Dirty Old Man status right off the bat I see. lol.



yep


----------



## theoldboy (May 7, 2008)

hat said:


> you're 50? that's cool man. A 50 year old as much into computers as I am... heh
> 
> all us old farts are into our pcs we just need more drugs to keep us going


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2008)

theoldboy said:


> hat said:
> 
> 
> > you're 50? that's cool man. A 50 year old as much into computers as I am... heh
> ...


----------



## theoldboy (May 7, 2008)

Mussels said:


> theoldboy said:
> 
> 
> > The drugs make teh floppy drive turn into a hard drive.


----------



## Triprift (May 7, 2008)

Mussels said:


> theoldboy said:
> 
> 
> > The drugs make teh floppy drive turn into a hard drive.
> ...


----------



## theoldboy (May 7, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Mussels said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah so much to look forward too
> ...


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 7, 2008)

How can you tell when you're getting old?

































You have dry dreams and wet farts!


----------



## Triprift (May 7, 2008)

And ya laugh at corney jokes


----------



## intel igent (May 7, 2008)

happy birthday oldboy


----------



## Kreij (May 7, 2008)

theoldboy said:


> well the day finally came ,turned fifty today :,now i can hang around schools with lollys (drugs)




Happy Birthday 
I'm only a year younger than you. I'll be 49 in a couple of months.


----------



## intel igent (May 7, 2008)

Kreij said:


> I'll be 49 in a couple of months.



 GTFO! you cant have a sense of humour at that age


----------



## Kreij (May 7, 2008)

intel igent said:


> GTFO! you cant have a sense of humour at that age



When you hit this age you *better* have a good sense of humor, or you'll be doing lots of crying


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2008)

Kreij said:


> When you hit this age you *better* have a good sense of humor, or you'll be doing lots of crying



i think that has less to do with age, and more to do with proximity to women.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 28, 2008)

I'm in. I just turned 40 in March I guess by joining this thread, my life will now go downhill at an accelerated rate?


----------



## Wile E (May 28, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm in. I just turned 40 in March I guess by joining this thread, my life will now go downhill at an accelerated rate?



No, you'll just realize the rate your life was going downhill to begin with. lol.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 9, 2008)

we sufferin' from ole timer's or what?

where is everyone? nursing home's!

get out of your walker's and get your asses down here!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 9, 2008)

can i join yet?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2008)

one of my friends is getting married. makes me feel old.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 9, 2008)

they say marriage is a new beggining....


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2008)

it went like this

week 2: hey wheres john? he hasnt been online, or coming to the lans
week 3: oh john has a GF. that and WoW must be eating his time
week 4: get an MSN "hi i'm johns fiancee..."  OMGWTF.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 9, 2008)

intel igent said:


> they say marriage is a new beggining....



Or the definite end!!!!! LMAO


----------



## intel igent (Jul 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Or the definite end!!!!! LMAO



would'nt expect to hear that from you jR


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 9, 2008)

intel igent said:


> would'nt expect to hear that from you jR



O shit, I meant the end of needing to worry about who to take out on Saturday night


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> O shit, I meant the end of needing to worry about who to take out on Saturday night



sure, after marriage you get less fussy and it becomes "anyone who isnt my missus" whereas before, you had to worry about appearances


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2008)

HAHAA! I'm 23 and hijacking the old farts clubhouse! come all you sexy 21-23 year old girls, PARRRRTAY! 

nana I'm not old


----------



## ChromeDome (Jul 13, 2008)

everyone can be young at heart....on the internet


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

Uhhhm, well, I did take my time to join but I guess being a 32-year old who remembers 286's... with their DOS and all...  Time goes by I guess and well, I'll be proud if I'm accepted in this club!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 14, 2008)

im 15 let me join...


----------



## steelkane (Jul 14, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can i join yet?



why not make a I'M Only 15 Club.   39 here


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2008)

steelkane said:


> why not make a I'M Only 15 Club.   39 here



done... but i still want to be in the old farts club


----------



## intel igent (Jul 15, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> done... but i still want to be in the old farts club



only if your fart itself is/was 15yrs old


----------



## intel igent (Sep 25, 2008)

you guy's atill alive or is everyone moved on?


----------



## Triprift (Sep 25, 2008)

Lol im still alive not sure about anyone else maybe the puters are offline at the old folks homes


----------



## Wile E (Sep 25, 2008)

Still here too. Alzheimer's kicked in, and I forgot about this place. lol.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Unfortunately, I guess I'm in at 35.  I remember back in the days when I first got my IBM PS/2 PC with a 286 processor and no HDD installed.  Had to use the old DOS 4 on floppy disks.  Them young'ens today don't know a garsh darn thing about workin' in DOS.  Too much of that "instant gratification" thing.  Makes me want to hit 'em with my stick...




Floppy disks was pretty modern, I remember loading games with a cassette recorder connected to an msx homecomputer which was connected to a portable greyscale tv


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 25, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Floppy disks was pretty modern, I remember loading games with a cassette recorder connected to an msx homecomputer which was connected to a portable greyscale tv



In my case a sinclair ZX spectrum. 10 min to load a game anyone?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> In my case a sinclair ZX spectrum. 10 min to load a game anyone?



Something like this with a build in recorder?


----------



## Triprift (Sep 25, 2008)

The Commodore 64 annahilated that lol


----------



## Bundy (Sep 25, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Floppy disks was pretty modern, I remember loading games with a cassette recorder connected to an msx homecomputer which was connected to a portable greyscale tv



Yea my first rig was a good one like that, inbuilt cassette recorder AND RF modulator.


----------



## King Wookie (Sep 25, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Something like this with a build in recorder?



This one didn't have the built in tape drive.

What made it even more fun was the fact that it often took 3 or 4 tries to load a game.

Back then, computer gaming was an event!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2008)

Triprift said:


> The Commodore 64 annahilated that lol



Yes it did, never had one of those by the way.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> What made it even more fun was the fact that it often took 3 or 4 tries to load a game.



Volume tweaking


----------



## Triprift (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/222-XBLA-Double-Bill Very relivant too us oldies


----------



## Bundy (Sep 25, 2008)

Making copies of games was easier then, all you needed was a friend with one of those fancy double cassette stereo decks and a blank TDK.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 25, 2008)

You guys were lucky. I didn't even have the tape drive. I was stuck programming the damn thing before I could use it. lol.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 25, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Floppy disks was pretty modern, I remember loading games with a cassette recorder connected to an msx homecomputer which was connected to a portable greyscale tv



Ahh fond memories of a Commadore 20 ....Oh can i join I AM an OLD FART.....

Ah crap wrong pic


----------



## Triprift (Sep 25, 2008)

Lol sure thing first sign of aging your mind going lol j/k


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> You guys were lucky. I didn't even have the tape drive. I was stuck programming the damn thing before I could use it. lol.



I had some books with code(games) which you could enter, once done you could play the game.

The code was like:

10 goto 20
20 ...
30 ....
40 run
and so on

And then you turned off the msx and all was gone...


----------



## Wile E (Sep 25, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> I had some books with code(games) which you could enter, once done you could play the game.
> 
> The code was like:
> 
> ...



Yep. The language was Basic, fyi.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yep. The language was Basic, fyi.



Yes right it was.


----------



## Bundy (Sep 25, 2008)

I remember a Mag at the time ran a competition for the best game that could be written with one line of basic (i.e. the 256 character a line basic). Some of the results were quite clever. We would spend our afternoons after school typing them in. At the time, it all seemed much more sophisticated than what was offered at school, geez we had to fill out those darn cards and post them off to some place that had a VAX. You would wait 2 weeks and get your printed result back. 99% of the time it was....Syntax error


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 25, 2008)

It was a atari 800xl i had,with the 5.25" disc drive,boy was that fun.These kids these days,i wish i had had a pc when i was a whipper snapper.


----------



## intel igent (Sep 26, 2008)

hehehe atari & coleco vision! those were the day's.........


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 28, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> HAHAA! I'm 23 and hijacking the old farts clubhouse! come all you sexy 21-23 year old girls, PARRRRTAY!
> 
> nana I'm not old



21-23 year olds look better when you are an old fart


----------



## Sonido (Sep 28, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Yes it did, never had one of those by the way.



Man, this bad boy could run Crysis!


----------



## Triprift (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep and it would look like this


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2008)

brilliant image there, gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> brilliant image there, gave me a good laugh.



Yes indeed. I watched it like 4 or 5 times now. I wish there was a bigger version of it. lol


----------



## Triprift (Sep 28, 2008)

Ill see what i can find Wile e


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh, the memories. Speaking of basic, I remember my 1st rig when I was 15 years old. Behold the Tandy MC10 clocked @ a blistering .89mhz(yes .89). I prob could have broke the 1mhz barrier if I lapped the heatsink. Check out the spec's below.







NAME  	MC 10
MANUFACTURER  	Tandy Radio Shack
TYPE  	Home Computer
ORIGIN  	U.S.A.
YEAR  	1983
END OF PRODUCTION  	1984
BUILT IN LANGUAGE  	Microcolor Basic 1.0 (Microsoft)
KEYBOARD  	QWERTY / AZERTY, Calculator style keyboard, 48 keys, Basic statements written above keys
SHIFT, CONTROL, ENTER, BREAK
CPU  	Motorola 6803 (6800 compatible)
SPEED  	0.89 MHz
CO-PROCESSOR  	MC-6847 Video Generator
RAM  	4 kb (up to 20 kb), 3142 bytes left for user
ROM  	8 kb (Microcolor Basic)
TEXT MODES  	32 x 16
GRAPHIC MODES  	With Basic : 64 x 32, 8 colors
With machine-code : up to 128 x 192, 2 colors
With machine-code and 16k expansion RAM : 256 x 192, 2 colors
COLORS  	9
SOUND  	Beeper with variable pitch and duration
SIZE / WEIGHT  	216 mm x 180 mm x 50mm / 836gr
I/O PORTS  	RGB DIN8 or RF jack (USA) video out, Expansion port, Tape (DIN6), Serial (DIN5), power IN
POWER SUPPLY  	8.0v AC 1.5A (MATRA Alice PSU can be used)
PERIPHERALS  	16k RAM expansion, Printer
PRICE  	£99.95 (UK, 1983), $119.95 (USA), 16K RAM upgrade $49.95


----------



## t_ski (Sep 28, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Yep and it would look like this



That's avatar worthy


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yes indeed. I watched it like 4 or 5 times now. I wish there was a bigger version of it. lol



I resized it into 300x300, size went up to 16MB, unable to upload it

If you convert it in a flash movie and cut some of the frames it would shrink a bit in file size.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 28, 2008)

BUCK NASTY said:


> PRICE  	£99.95 (UK, 1983), $119.95 (USA), 16K RAM upgrade $49.95



Two times a ram upgrade and you could almost buy a second Tandy MC10 instead


----------



## Bow (Sep 28, 2008)

I just turned 42 on the 22nd, guesse that make me an old fart.


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 28, 2008)

morning peeps,  i remember my first computer, before radio shack and the arari the "Sinclair ZX80".  I remember when we got them,  I was working for Pitney Bowes,  was out of Tech school for about a year and someone got a deal on 5 of them, so i had to get me mine.... LOL, to look back on the Sinclair ZX80, I have owned just about every incarnation since then, starting with the Radio Shack TRS 80, then my first real fun one, the Atari 400. 
Ahhhh remember those days, saving programs to cassette tapes,

then the 8088 hit and they changed forever, looking like todays but a little more plain..   lol those IBM 8088's Woot!











> Sinclair ZX80
> 
> The Sinclair ZX80 may deserve the title of the cheapest comsumer computer ever produced. This machine sold for as little as $100, and there were reasons for the low price. In addition to the obvious things like a "no feel" membrane keyboard, the internal workings of the machine used a minimal number of IC chips. In addition, the machine was sold as a kit, assembled by the end user.
> 
> ...


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 28, 2008)

theoldboy said:


> 21-23 year olds look better when you are an old fart



They're also expensive.


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 28, 2008)

> Originally Posted by theoldboy
> 21-23 year olds look better when you are an old fart





NastyHabits said:


> They're also expensive.




Woot!


----------



## intel igent (Sep 28, 2008)

NastyHabits said:


> They're also expensive.



i wouldn't know.......

i don't pay to play


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 28, 2008)

> They're also expensive.





intel igent said:


> i wouldn't know.......
> 
> i don't pay to play



I was implying that the only way a truly old fart would get a young babe, is with $$$.  One way or the other, you're gonna pay.


----------



## theoldboy (Sep 28, 2008)

NastyHabits said:


> I was implying that the only way a truly old fart would get a young babe, is with $$$.  One way or the other, you're gonna pay.



you always pay costs more to be married  especialy when its over


----------



## Sonido (Sep 29, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Yep and it would look like this



You get a high five and a thanks for that one.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks i thought u guys would like it.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 29, 2008)

You know what I like about being old?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2008)

t_ski said:


> You know what I like about being old?



brick fireplaces with plants in them??


----------



## t_ski (Sep 29, 2008)

That, and leopard skin throws on my furniture.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> I know about dos and you'd probebly consider me a "youngen", i'm 14.



The only way you can truly know DoS is if it was at one point in time, your primary operating system.  Im 23 and although ive got 13 years experience with dos, i still cant say i "know" does like some of our other folk.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2008)

dos was my first OS, however learning an OS when you're less than 10 years old leaves you quite a spotty knowledge


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 29, 2008)

DOS is beyond me. 
I started on an Amiga 500.
Fond memories of Secret of Monkey Island.
Does anyone remember the 500kb ram card to boost it to 1mb of memory?
It was as big as a 3.5" HDD.

And the noisy disk drive.
Dit-dit-dit-dit-dit-dit-dit- - - -REEW-REEW- - - -REEW-REEW- - - -dit-dit-dit-dit-dit-dit

Please insert Disk two . . . .


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2008)

oh man monkey island was awesome. i never finished it, but i tried many times 

the insult based 'swordfighting' was epic.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 29, 2008)

Mussels said:


> oh man monkey island was awesome. i never finished it, but i tried many times
> 
> the insult based 'swordfighting' was epic.



Forgot all about the sword fighting.
It was clever.
I ejoyed playing Secert of Monkey Island so much I completed it three times.
There was a part with a seagull and getting the fish it had been eating which I had trouble with.

Secret of monkey Island two was pointless playing since it was 11 disks and the 500 had not HDD.


----------



## SystemViper (Sep 29, 2008)

3870x2 said:


> The only way you can truly know DoS is if it was at one point in time, your primary operating system.  Im 23 and although ive got 13 years experience with dos, i still cant say i "know" does like some of our other folk.



I hated dos, i grew up even before computers, and when they first came out it was all basic and dos, the world wide web was just a few bullitin boards for drivers and stuff. I was always one who appriciated GUI's.  I was so glad when windows for work groups was finally replaced, all that memory management stuff, imagine having to allocate different regions of your ram for drives, for swap files and such. It was a step above dos but it was so facakta. Then cam 95, lol.... but it was a fun journey.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 30, 2008)

t_ski said:


> You know what I like about being old?



Dang, I was hoping you guys would catch my hint that I was trying to turn this into a babe thread


----------



## Triprift (Sep 30, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> DOS is beyond me.
> I started on an Amiga 500.
> Fond memories of Secret of Monkey Island.
> Does anyone remember the 500kb ram card to boost it to 1mb of memory?
> ...



The amiga 500 was awesome and bam that chainsaw sounding disk drive lol


----------



## Bundy (Oct 1, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Dang, I was hoping you guys would catch my hint that I was trying to turn this into a babe thread



Im with you on this. Maybe the others have forgotten?


----------



## theoldboy (Oct 1, 2008)

bundyrum&coke said:


> Im with you on this. Maybe the others have forgotten?



 well thats what old farts do best


----------



## Triprift (Oct 1, 2008)

Lol good idea then see how quickly its closed my quess very.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 2, 2008)

Just gotta keep the neked ones out


----------



## intel igent (Oct 2, 2008)

good idea 'till some schmuck come's in and start's posting pix of crap and the thread get's closed, no thank's. 

there's enough troll bait in the forum's already.


----------



## Noxman (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi,
Heh...  I'm 16, turning 17 soon in november.. So I'm not that old..


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2008)

i turned 24 yesterday... getting closer to being in this club!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 24, 2008)

i am turning 16 in about 3 weeks.. i still have along ways before i can join


----------



## Wile E (Oct 24, 2008)

Fear not youngsters. Age waits for no man. You'll be here soon enough.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 24, 2008)

I am 52, feel 80, and act like a kid.

Momma, told me this would happen!


----------



## Triprift (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol mums know best.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 30, 2008)

I am 30 years old today.  Please send my membership card in the mail.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> I am 30 years old today.  Please send my membership card in the mail.



You think we'll be able to remember?

Wait, what are we supposed to send you again?

lol. Happy Birthday


----------



## theoldboy (Oct 31, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> I am 30 years old today.  Please send my membership card in the mail.



 all down hill now 
 have a good one


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 23, 2008)

We must be old.  We even forgot about our thread!!!


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 23, 2008)

Come on you old farts, stop feeling sorry for yourself, I know old bastards scoring very decent , attractive chicks, despite the age.
The tytoes which won't ditch you once your'e old news.

Enjoy being older, you get the chicks with thier heads screwed on because they want a guy who is sick of all the BS and want to be something more than a playa.


----------



## wolverineI (Dec 25, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Come on you old farts, stop feeling sorry for yourself, I know old bastards scoring very decent , attractive chicks, despite the age.
> The tytoes which won't ditch you once your'e old news.
> 
> Enjoy being older, you get the chicks with thier heads screwed on because they want a guy who is sick of all the BS and want to be something more than a playa.



So does my 20 year younger wife count.Anyone remember the game Leisure Suit Larry and the Land of Lounge Lizards?I think it was Atari I played it on.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 25, 2008)

wolverineI said:


> So does my 20 year younger wife count.Anyone remember the game Leisure Suit Larry and the Land of Lounge Lizards?I think it was Atari I played it on.



leisure suit larry FTMFW! 

i just remembered something! merry christmas Ol' timer's


----------



## intel igent (Jan 9, 2009)

lol a lil' late but happy new year everyone! 

so how's retirement?


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 9, 2009)

I wish. . . .
Already back at work on the 5th with a horde of PCs to fix problems on.
Whats worse is the majoirty of them are Compaq Celerons with 512mb RAM.
So most of the time, I'm sitting down waiting . . . . . waitng. . . . . .waitng.
At least there have been some very nice German tourists frequenting the internet café area always asking for help.
Times like those I wish I was still single.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Jan 9, 2009)

I must have missed a post or two I was about to wish everyone a nice summer but now I realize Christmas has come and gone.... Where's my medication...  In case I fall behind again .... Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 10, 2009)

I turned 32 today.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 10, 2009)

happy birthday youngster.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 10, 2009)

Happy B-Day, Wall-E, oops!  Wile E


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 10, 2009)

Happy birthday mate!

Make it one to remember.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 10, 2009)

Happy birthday m8,i'm 40 this year :O


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 10, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I turned 32 today.



Happy Birthday.  Enjoy.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 10, 2009)

Wile E


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 10, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I turned 32 today.



Thats just too funny Wile_E, we share a birthday.....34 today myself.

Happy Birthday to us!


----------



## theoldboy (Jan 10, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I turned 32 today.



dont remember that far back
have a good one


----------



## D007 (Jan 11, 2009)

Totally forgot about this thread..
I'd be lost without email notifications.. 
It's either alzheimer's, or selective memory.

or any of a number of other unmentionable, mind altering substances..


----------



## intel igent (Jan 12, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I turned 32 today.



happy b-day man!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone.


sneekypeet said:


> Thats just too funny Wile_E, we share a birthday.....34 today myself.
> 
> Happy Birthday to us!


And happy belated to you, Sneeky. Sorry it's late, haven't been on in a few days. Strangely, the 10th is also my mother's birthday. I was born on her 19th.


----------



## theoldboy (Jan 14, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone.
> And happy belated to you, Sneeky. Sorry it's late, haven't been on in a few days. Strangely, the 10th is also my mother's birthday. I was born on her 19th.



thats a bit scary 
i must be almost the same age as your mum


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 14, 2009)

Happy belated birthday to all yo old farts.
Hope you all got a PC upgrade of some sort.

Big Respect to the old farts, who aren't afraid to rock out with the rest of us younger people, and get just as ripped as the rest of us but still keep thier shit together.

Except for the ones with life given to them on a silver platter and tell us younger people to work harder to get to where they are when they don't have the answer to how they got where they are.


----------



## r9 (Jan 14, 2009)

Man you are old . I`m qualified with 26 years ?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 14, 2009)

No...you are still wet behind the ears kid.


----------



## The Witcher (Jan 14, 2009)

DAMN, this thread is 2 years old and its still active 

Don't tell me you guys waited for someone who was 38 years old to reach his 40s and then congratulate him now 

I hope you understand what I mean


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 14, 2009)

@Widjaja> Enjoy life, as this is just a big amusement park, ride all the rides you can, eat all the good stuff you like, don't slow down; as, this may be the only ticket you get to use...just one rule: HAVE FUN! Life zips past.

I don't remember the late 60's or the 70's, so I must have had fun!


----------



## intel igent (Jan 14, 2009)

it seem's just like yesterday that my mom was buying all of us underaged kid's alcohol and delivering the keg's for us 

to be young again!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 9, 2009)

My birthday today ended up splurging on a Ps3 and 4 games


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2009)

Triprift said:


> My birthday today ended up splurging on a Ps3 and 4 games



wheres mine? 

also,


----------



## Triprift (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks mate and i forgot about you the nerve hey lol.


----------



## theoldboy (Feb 9, 2009)

Triprift said:


> My birthday today ended up splurging on a Ps3 and 4 games



have a good one
4 games is to much for an old 
fart you will forget were they are


----------



## Triprift (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah ive lost em already


----------



## Bundy (Feb 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday Triprift, trust you will enjoy the day, along with the cooler weather.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep had a great day thanks even though apparently its meant to be heating up next week.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Yep had a great day thanks even though apparently its meant to be heating up next week.



lol we had a week of 44C heat here, and now its averaging the low 20's.

Its damned cold.


----------



## Bundy (Feb 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> lol we had a week of 44C heat here, and now its averaging the low 20's.
> 
> Its damned cold.



Do you live in town or on the ouskirts? Maybe you should be digging bunkers. I once lived in Ballarat and I know what you guys are going through this summer. Gee it never gets that hot/dry or fire prone in the sunny state.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2009)

bundyrum&coke said:


> Do you live in town or on the ouskirts? Maybe you should be digging bunkers. I once lived in Ballarat and I know what you guys are going through this summer. Gee it never gets that hot/dry or fire prone in the sunny state.



In town. Bunkers are hard to do, i dont have a shovel.


----------



## Haven (Feb 12, 2009)

16 here.

Wait, am I sixteen? Where am I?


----------



## Bundy (Feb 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> In town. Bunkers are hard to do, i dont have a shovel.



If you let someone grow a crop they'll probably dig it for for you


----------



## MightyG80 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi everyone.. im 33, soon to turn 34, so i guess i belong here.

So, what do we do here? discuss about the old days? 

Ahh 3Dfx


----------



## Triprift (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi welcome to the club im 34 myself

And yeah we reminiss about the good old days like when i had a full head of hair lol.


----------



## MightyG80 (Feb 27, 2009)

I see  Well... if the discussion is around computers, i guess that since the early 80s i have seen many come and go.. from the first ZX spectrum i had ( with 128k memory mind you, beated all you 48k owners  ) to the one i have now... it seems like ages.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 27, 2009)

Tell me about it i remember the first gaming system i ever had the Atari 2600 what a beast that was for its time cartridge power oh yeah.  Also had a Commodore 64 and a Amiga 500 ah them were the days.


----------



## MightyG80 (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a Amiga 500... what a computer that was. Bought it in christmas 1989. Compared to the Amstrad 6128 i had before ( upgrade from the ZX  ), and to the primitive PC-XT ( something simmilar to the original IBM PC ) my father used then, it was like space age computer.

Every game was like a small piece of art in the Amiga, thats all i have to say for that computer.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 1, 2009)

MightyG80 said:


> Hi everyone.. im 33, soon to turn 34, so i guess i belong here.
> 
> So, what do we do here? discuss about the old days?
> 
> Ahh 3Dfx



Hell, we had a 3Dfx 5200 AGP card at work a couple weeks ago.  I was wanting to snag it until I saw the huge burn mark on it...


----------



## MightyG80 (Mar 2, 2009)

What a loss. And my brother a year ago announced to me that he tossed my old Voodoo 2 when he cleaned the storage room where it was resting for many years... Imagine my anger!.. I was almost ready to make him go search personally on the garbage bin to find it


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 4, 2009)

aaaaah, sorry to butt in but im not a youngser, the old vodoo cards the first card company to imagine sli or crossfire before its time, sad sad thing


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 4, 2009)

Im 32...33 in a month so i belong here too


----------



## MightyG80 (Mar 7, 2009)

It is 3Dfx own fault that they bankrupted. They alienated themselfs with card manufacturers when they decided to built their own cards... I guess they gave a lesson to later companies ( Nvidia, ATI ) about what NOT to do in this market lol


----------



## Clutch442 (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, I guess you can count me in. Turned 64 on my last birthday.
Feelin mighty young though.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm cough 40 cough today nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 16, 2009)

Happy birthday buddy  im 33 next in september 

And youre eligable for custom title "Old farts get there just slower" haha


----------



## Wile E (Mar 16, 2009)

tigger said:


> I'm cough 40 cough today nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Happy B-Day tig.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 16, 2009)

Clutch442 said:


> Well, I guess you can count me in. Turned 64 on my last birthday.
> Feelin mighty young though.



good on you!!

same here "young at heart, mature in mind body to match huge behind"  lmao!!  JK im actually very fit for 32 30" waist no beer belly.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

Im only 28 but have hell of Grey hair LOL.

Does that let me in early? LOL.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 16, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Hi welcome to the club im 34 myself
> 
> And yeah we reminiss about the good old days like when i had a full head of hair lol.


I still have a full head of hair

on my ass 

Here's a picture of me from my youth


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

tigger said:


> I'm cough 40 cough today nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo








Just think of all the stuff you can get away with now that your one of those old people!!!


 The havoc and all you have to say is ""I DON'T KNOW I JUST BLACKED OUT" LOL....LOL


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 16, 2009)

Dont think of them as grey hairs think of them as free streaks people pay money for that!! and im not bald ive just got a wide parting lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

At least I look like Paulie on the Sopranos LOL. Been thinking about putting *GREASE *in my hair and seeing what it looks like because I'm only really white and grey on my sides......


----------



## Wile E (Mar 16, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> At least I look like Paulie on the Sopranos LOL. Been thinking about putting *geese* in my hair and seeing what it looks like because I'm only really white and grey on my sides......









So how are having these in your hair going to help?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

Well they help you find your way home is how. Didn't you watch that movie with the little girl and her little go-kart airplane Wile E?


God damn google spell check system....:shadedshu


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 16, 2009)

Your head might fly south for the winter lol


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's me and some of the old gang LANing


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 16, 2009)

the two guys look like twins even crave a smoke at the same time.

imagine carting that lot to a lan party lol and somone from the future walking in with a cube case that wipes the floor with it all lol.


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 16, 2009)

Everything is so safe now...when I was kid you could really have fun...


----------



## Triprift (Mar 16, 2009)

Happy birthday Tig hope you like your cake.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 16, 2009)

its the fart that counts


----------



## theoldboy (Mar 16, 2009)

Nitro-Max said:


> Your head might fly south for the winter lol



i want to go north ,winters coming down here,so let me know when you get here 
ill take the gesse home ,they can take me north for the summer


----------



## MightyG80 (Mar 17, 2009)

reminds you anything?


----------



## crtecha (Mar 17, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Here's me and some of the old gang LANing
> 
> http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/2782/0152vc7.jpg




Wow thats a awesome picture.  Im making it my background


----------



## Clutch442 (Mar 19, 2009)

You get more for your money these days.

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e131/clutch442/Picture027.jpg


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 26, 2009)

sign me up ... be 40 in May, meh. If I don't just refuse.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 27, 2009)

can i be in yet? I feel like an old fart most of the time anymore...


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 27, 2009)

still another 5.5yrs before I can join  I'm young! your all old with aching backs and brittle bones!


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 1, 2009)

An old man at 3940 with my PII 940BE


----------



## Frizz (Apr 1, 2009)

t_ski said:


> Get outta here, ya little wippersnapper!  Young'ens these days don't respect their elders either.  Comin' in here with their poor spellin' and their lack of punctuation or capitalization.  We should tie them all down and make them watch School House Rock - that'll fix 'em!





CyberDruid said:


> Here's me and some of the old gang LANing
> 
> http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/2782/0152vc7.jpg



LOOOOOL Hahahahaha, those are win!
I just had to post in here to comment on the laughs , turning 20 this year so a decade to go til I can join.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

*backflips* You old fellas can't do that anymore I bet


----------



## MightyG80 (Apr 1, 2009)

ZX spectrum had the best error messages

"Nonsense in BASIC" and "R Tape loading error, 0:1" ( never understood what the 0:1 is  ) are unsurpassed.


----------



## theoldboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> *backflips* You old fellas can't do that anymore I bet



who wants to


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Because its cool and you impress women


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Because its cool and you impress women



My intellect is all it takes for me to impress women.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

My "intellect" does too, but hay blood can only flow to one of our "brains" at any given time


----------



## theoldboy (Apr 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> My "intellect" does too, but hay blood can only flow to one of our "brains" at any given time



cocky young fracker arnt you
hows it going to flow to both your brains 
if you are doing a backflip
think the boss would divore me if I started 
doing backflips or get me taken away in a 
white coat


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

In the case of a backflip, its straight up an down, first stop the brain, 2nd stop "the brain"  kinda like a hourglass  I don't think I want to know why you call the ball an chain "the boss", could virge on a TMI case


----------



## Triprift (Apr 2, 2009)

Dammit youngsters you might have the agility and the intellect but we got the unique ability to go for hours on end with boring stories that dont go anywhere.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

you got us on that one


----------



## blaster318 (Apr 5, 2009)

well when i was your age....I forget.


----------



## blaster318 (Apr 5, 2009)

I also would like to join just turned 38.  you may be able to do back flips. but i have the ability to sit patiently for hours.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard. You another XS refuge? lol


----------



## HammerON (Apr 5, 2009)

Well I will be 39 years old at the end of April ~ SUCK 
I am way to close to 40


----------



## johnspack (Apr 5, 2009)

Didn't know there was an old geezer club heheh!  I guess at 47 I qualify....


----------



## HammerON (Apr 5, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Didn't know there was an old geezer club heheh!  I guess at 47 I qualify....



Ah ~ you make me feel young again 
Thanx


----------



## cowie (Apr 5, 2009)

i find it getting harder to keep my pimp hand strong after 40


----------



## Triprift (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey welcome fellow oldies im a junior oldie 34.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Hey welcome fellow oldies im a junior oldie 34.



i'm 24. how can you people even understand me, with your dementia and alzheimers?

How the hell do you even remember to post in this thread?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'm 24. how can you people even understand me, with your dementia and alzheimers?
> 
> How the hell do you even remember to post in this thread?



Post in what thread? And what's a post? Isn't that what you hang fences on?


----------



## cowie (Apr 5, 2009)

where i'm I?
nah i felt more lost at 25yrs old


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 5, 2009)

It took this long for my senility and dementia to wear off...must have been all those smoke-filled rooms in College


----------



## Kreij (Apr 5, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'm 24. how can you people even understand me, with your dementia and alzheimers?
> 
> How the hell do you even remember to post in this thread?



No sofa, radio?


----------



## theoldboy (Apr 5, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Didn't know there was an old geezer club heheh!  I guess at 47 I qualify....



as long as you cant do backflips


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 6, 2009)

Damn, I told someone I just turned 41 and the shuffled me off this thread(looks around). What is this, a retirement home?


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2009)

I took one of those "real age" tests... 48 freaking years old!  16 years over my age...  Wait... what is this place?  Where am I?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2009)

How do you old farts even remember how to find this thread over and over?

It blows my mind every time I see a new post in it.....


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would just like to say Happy Belated Birthday to Tigger, this year was the big 40 huh?!


----------



## wolverineI (Apr 6, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> How do you old farts even remember how to find this thread over and over?
> 
> It blows my mind every time I see a new post in it.....


Like old elephants we have loooong memories and can remember the slightest insult to our integrity.like what you just sai...............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,wait what just happened? Whatever I bet that Zamulta fella had something to do with it. I remember something about him.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> How do you old farts even remember how to find this thread over and over?
> 
> It blows my mind every time I see a new post in it.....



When we hit our Life Alert buttons, it brings up this page.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> When we hit our Life Alert buttons, it brings up this page.



"Help I have fallen and I can't get up"


----------



## Wile E (Apr 6, 2009)

HammerON said:


> "Help I have fallen and I can't get up"



But I can check on the old farts club, thanks Life Alert. lol


----------



## johnspack (Apr 6, 2009)

I bought a new program,  the 5 1/4 in disk is weird looking,  all round and shiny... won't fit into my floppy drive!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 6, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## bnborg (Apr 6, 2009)

All you guys are youngsters.  I'm 62.

I think I have an eight inch floppy in a box somewhere, but the first computers I programmed on did not have disk drives.  They used punched cards.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 6, 2009)

Whats it like being old


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Whats it like being old



Contrary to what you might have heard, growing older is not a major bummer.  Or at least it doesn't have to be.  Oh sure, you can't run as fast or as far, or hit a ball as hard, and maybe (if you're really old) need a little blue pill for help with those "intimate moments", but I wouldn't be 18 again for all the dollars in China. 

With each passing year I get calmer, more assured, and just plain all around happier.  Life is pretty darn good, I must say.  Not because I have a lot of $$$, because I don't.  I do, however, have a lot of good friends, just enough toys, and some kick-ass memories.

My only advice to the young, slow down!  Take the time to enjoy life.  It only comes around once.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Whats it like being old


Experienced


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

Ahh.. so being old is like a good whisky, just gets better with age. Now THAT I can appreciate 

*Goes off to contemplate the meaning of life, and possibly make a kick-ass party video to remind the old timers of good times*


----------



## Hicks (Apr 7, 2009)

So @ what age age are you in this club?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

30 I think. A long 5.5yrs for me to wait still


----------



## wolverineI (Apr 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> 30 I think. A long 5.5yrs for me to wait still



I remember 30 that was around 1982,still on my second wife IIRC or maybe it was my 12th live in girl friend,anyway something about disco and bighair bands.We didnt have the big hair in my band just loooong.


----------



## theoldboy (Apr 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Whats it like being old



great


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

Ahh you old coots surely have one over on me, being old your retired or on your way, which means much more time to spend with your beloved puters!


----------



## crtecha (Apr 7, 2009)

I second that Ketxxx.  I wanna be OC'n and fishing when im ready to retire.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds sweet. If I can sit at my top of the range puter when I'm 60 with no mony worries and perhaps (don't have a heart attack now I know most will be shocked to see me put this) a wife *chokes* I'll be happy.


----------



## MightyG80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Guys i have a question. I have a old Pentium-MMX, stored away for years now. Recently i dug it up and just out of curiousity i wanted to turn it on... When i saw that it is missing its power supply. Now, if i remember correctly, it needs a AT PSU. But im not sure.. I dont remember what kind of PSU it used. So i took a photo of the PSU connector on the motherboard. Any ideas what kind of a PSU this old-timer wants?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2009)

thats AT alright.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 8, 2009)

It could be XT.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

Deffinately AT.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 8, 2009)

IIRC, AT and XT had the same mobo connectors, but it was just a question of how the On/Off switch was hooked up.  The one I have at my desk right now is XT, and has the switch on the PSU itself.  AT had the switch on a cable that ran to the front of the case.  Stupid move, as the power cable had high voltage in it. :shadedshu


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

I recognise the corner of the mobo  its a asus, and those boys went with AT back in the day.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 8, 2009)

I guess the real question is what kind of PSU the case needs...


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2009)

hahaha i just left a flaming bag of poop in with the old farts quick stomp it out!!!!


----------



## DV8tion (Apr 9, 2009)

I've got a lake across the street fish everyday and OC when I'm lazin' about the house. 39 semi retired and friggin' lovin' it. Take that you whipper-snappers.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2009)

t_ski said:


> IIRC, AT and XT had the same mobo connectors, but it was just a question of how the On/Off switch was hooked up.  The one I have at my desk right now is XT, and has the switch on the PSU itself.  AT had the switch on a cable that ran to the front of the case.  Stupid move, as the power cable had high voltage in it. :shadedshu



i've zapped myself more than once on those bloody things. they screwed onto the case to ground, and if that came off... hoo boy did it tickle.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 9, 2009)

DV8tion said:


> I've got a lake across the street fish everyday and OC when I'm lazin' about the house. 39 semi retired and friggin' lovin' it. Take that you whipper-snappers.



I am going to be 39 at the end of this month and am not even close to retiring. Man am I jealous


----------



## MightyG80 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I recognise the corner of the mobo  its a asus, and those boys went with AT back in the day.



 hahaha yeah its a Asus


----------



## Triprift (Apr 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c57/martindevine/flaming_bag_of_poop.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha i just left a flaming bag of poop in with the old farts quick stomp it out!!!!



damn youngins get of my lawn grrrrrrr :shadedshu


----------



## theoldboy (Apr 9, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c57/martindevine/flaming_bag_of_poop.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha i just left a flaming bag of poop in with the old farts quick stomp it out!!!!



we are to old so so it will burn out before we get to it


----------



## Wile E (Apr 10, 2009)

Besides, we're all wise enough to bring a glass of water with us, unlike some of those naive and panicky youngsters.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2009)

Triprift said:


> damn youngins get of my lawn grrrrrrr :shadedshu



lol



theoldboy said:


> we are to old so so it will burn out before we get to it







Wile E said:


> Besides, we're all wise enough to bring a glass of water with us, unlike some of those naive and panicky youngsters.



sure it wasn't a glass of wine?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Besides, we're all wise enough to bring a glass of water with us, unlike some of those naive and panicky youngsters.



i'd just tell my housemate theres someone at the door for her, and go back inside...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 11, 2009)

cdawall said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I don't drink wine. I just hope I don't confuse my water and vodka. lol.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 13, 2009)

Not sure if I posted in here yet or not, but seeing as 30 is the minimum age allowed for entrance to the "club" put me down!


----------



## Triprift (May 13, 2009)

I was wondering when you were going to join us WE.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

Phew.. all these "old farts" are making it a bit smelly in here.. whos got the oust?


----------



## Bundy (May 13, 2009)

cdawall said:


> http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c57/martindevine/flaming_bag_of_poop.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha i just left a flaming bag of poop in with the old farts quick stomp it out!!!!



Smithers - release the hounds!


----------



## intel igent (May 14, 2009)

bundyrum&coke said:


> Smithers - release the hounds!





glad to see we still remember where to meet up! 

where's my keyboard.....


----------



## Judas (May 14, 2009)

intel igent said:


> glad to see we still remember where to meet up!
> 
> where's my keyboard.....



Anyone seen my mouse .......swear it was here a minute ago


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 14, 2009)

I took it to mussels
he needs 'em


----------



## pajama (May 14, 2009)

Who is the oldest OverClocker here?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

Who needs a glass of water when I have a bottle of Jack Daniels?  See us "youngins" may be brash, loud, and panicky, but we haven't abused our livers to the point of not being able to drink anymore yet


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> I took it to mussels
> he needs 'em



whoo, free mouse and keyboard. my mum needed an upgrade.


----------



## Frogger (May 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Who needs a glass of water when I have a bottle of Jack Daniels?  See us "youngins" may be brash, loud, and panicky, but we haven't abused our livers to the point of not being able to drink anymore yet


 any time you make it to this side of the pond look me up  & this old 1 will have @ all the JD you [& probably me] can inbibe


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

You got yourself a deal there  I'm quite.. as you folks put it, quite the "barfly"


----------



## etrigan420 (May 15, 2009)

Clocked in at 38.

The only thing that makes me feel old is that I'm currently single parenting 4 kids!!!  (Wife is in the Navy and currently deployed...)

I wouldn't wish this on a 20 year old!


----------



## Frogger (May 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I'm quite.. as you folks put it, quite the "barfly"


 NO REALLY


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> You got yourself a deal there  I'm quite.. as you folks put it, quite the "barfly"



i read that as 'barfly'  barf-ly, as in barfing. a lot.


----------



## pajama (May 15, 2009)

etrigan420 said:


> Clocked in at 38.
> 
> The only thing that makes me feel old is that I'm currently single parenting 4 kids!!!  (Wife is in the Navy and currently deployed...)
> 
> I wouldn't wish this on a 20 year old!



All right you can clock me in at (I hate to say it) six zero. Before the jokes begin, yes I was the first person to overclock an abacus.


----------



## Triprift (May 16, 2009)

Damn and here i was thinking i was old at 34 im a wipper snapper in here lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2009)

pajama said:


> All right you can clock me in at (I hate to say it) six zero. Before the jokes begin, yes I was the first person to overclock an abacus.



What dinosaurs were around when you were young? How about that guy who made that new fangled invetion called fire ey? Did you know him well? 



Frogger said:


> NO REALLY



I know! Who would of thought sweet little me would spend so much time at a pub


----------



## Kreij (May 16, 2009)

pajama said:


> All right you can clock me in at (I hate to say it) six zero. Before the jokes begin, yes I was the first person to overclock an abacus.



Now I remember you. You were the older kid in the group when we were standing around talking to the guy who invented the wheel.


----------



## pajama (May 16, 2009)

Kreij said:


> Now I remember you. You were the older kid in the group when we were standing around talking to the guy who invented the wheel.



It was my brother that invented the wheel, I invented the axle


----------



## Kreij (May 16, 2009)

Good thing I carved those wheel bearings out of stone and wrapped them in dinosaur intestines to keep them lubricated for you two.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2009)

While you lot were all being lazy making the wheel my dad was out inventing the spear to get all of you off your arses and back to hunting the T-Rexs. Wimps, scared of a little T-Rex


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> While you lot were all being lazy making the wheel my dad was out inventing the spear to get all of you off your arses and back to hunting the T-Rexs. Wimps, scared of a little T-Rex



My family invented cheerleaders. theres a reason you all serve me.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2009)

Screw cheerleaders, my family invented strip clubs. Their better


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Screw cheerleaders



See, even ket can figure out what to do with 'em!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2009)

What did one cheerleaders leg say to the other? Nothing, they have never met


----------



## Triprift (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry bout reviving an old thread going to be 35 tomorrow grab me a walking frame lol.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2010)

hey old farts!


Man, i'm feeling old... look at all the new people to TPU lately.


----------



## Bundy (Feb 8, 2010)

what hey what ....did someone say something?


Happy B'day Triprift. Don't stress too much, you be as old as us soon without even noticing.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol thanks Bundy i feel so much better now. =/


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2010)

quick, its all aussies here atm... dont let the foreigners in


----------



## Triprift (Feb 8, 2010)

Only Aussie old farts and Mussels aloud lol looking at you Max


----------



## HammerON (Feb 8, 2010)

Ha ha ~
Too late!
But I am almost 40 and feel I am a part of this thread


----------



## Triprift (Feb 8, 2010)

Remember to grab a wheelchair at the front door and pick up your complimentary polident at the front desk.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder. With alzheimer's starting to set in, I forget a lot...
Uhm ~ who am I and what the hell am I talking about?


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn I wish I was almost 40, I got a year and a half then the big 50.

Next it'll be my free bus pass lol


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Feb 8, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Only Aussie old farts and Mussels aloud lol looking at you Max



 i'm 37 
and happy birthday old man (for tommorow)don't get to


----------



## Altered (Feb 8, 2010)

SOB I knew the "wise" old bastards were hid out somewhere. Just thought I'd say hey since my age requires me to sign in. I got 25 days before I hit 42. Now where is the bar please?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I suppose I should chime in here, since in about a month and a half I will be 52 LOLOL


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn you the granddad of us all surely


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2010)

this thread.

You guys make me feel young.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 8, 2010)

Only cus you feeling old with all the newcomers lol.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Only cus you feeling old with all the newcomers lol.



hanging out with 18 year old girls when you're 25, is enough to make anyone feel old.


But its worth it when they get drunk.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 8, 2010)

In about three weeks I'll be 9.5


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 8, 2010)

t_ski said:


> In about three weeks I'll be 9.5



What is that, dog years


----------



## t_ski (Feb 8, 2010)

Nope.  Keep guessing


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 8, 2010)

OK. I'm going to be 39 in May, but I kinda feel a year younger. I'm about to bench press 300lbs. for the first time in my life.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 8, 2010)

Only on a technology forum can you be 30 and an "old fart."

And no, I am most certainly _not_ qualified! Just had to comment....


----------



## bogmali (Feb 8, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> OK. I'm going to be 39 in May, but I kinda feel a year younger. I'm about to bench press 300lbs. for the first time in my life.



You're old Paul, you got me by four months

<<<<<<<<<<<<<But I still do that a lot


----------



## CJCerny (Feb 8, 2010)

43 in August. Just a few years until I eat dinner at 4 and go to bed at 8. Always enjoy reading stories of first builds that we're 386's when guys were like 3 years old and I was 25.


----------



## bnborg (Feb 8, 2010)

All you guys are young shits.  Hell, my daughter is 40.

See post 874:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1303729&postcount=874


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 8, 2010)

can i join yet?!!! I will be 18 soon


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can i join yet?!!! I will be 18 soon



:shadedshu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 8, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can i join yet?!!! I will be 18 soon





Mussels said:


> :shadedshu



Agreed! I feel like I am the young'n of the bunch if you include me with the old farts. 31 in March but still feel as young as pos.


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 8, 2010)

Can i join 
I'm 33 and I always felt like a young gun but since my illness(nothing too serious) i feel like a old fart


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 8, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Nope.  Keep guessing



Were you born on a leap year?


----------



## Kreij (Feb 8, 2010)

This club is still going ?
I thought all the old farts died off and I was the only one left.

Maybe I just forgot to check it. That happens when you're old.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 8, 2010)

bnborg said:


> All you guys are youngsters.  I'm 62.
> 
> I think I have an eight inch floppy in a box somewhere, but the first computers I programmed on did not have disk drives.  They used punched cards.



Well, an 8 inch floppy is better than a 3 1/2 inch one no? 

Btw I'm 34, so I guess I'm an old.... fart too


----------



## t_ski (Feb 8, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Were you born on a leap year?



yes, sir.  Buy that man a beer


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 8, 2010)

Ill be 38 in a few weeks. :shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Agreed! I feel like I am the young'n of the bunch if you include me with the old farts. 31 in March but still feel as young as pos.



I feel like a old fart sometimes. always sore and tired can't remember shit sometimes... Thats what sports and drugs do to a person sometimes :shadedshu

btw as some of you know i broke my foot and now that i have been given the clear to start training/conditioning again i am back at it  


@Paul i wish i could bench 300lbs i am stuck alittle below 200lbs  (not bad considering i'm ~130lbs)


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thats what sports and drugs do to a person sometimes



I know what that feels like. Played 3 high school sports, 2 college sports and a few years of Semi-pro ball. Most of that time I was high as a kite in one way or another (pain killers, steroids etc) Most of those years are a blur, dead brain cells i guess. :shadedshu


----------



## Triprift (Feb 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can i join yet?!!! I will be 18 soon



Get off are clubs lawn you whipper snapper. slap:


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 9, 2010)

I used to watch on the console TV,

*Rowan & Martin's Laugh-In*






 ,

*Love American Style*





*The Carol Burnett Show* 






Do I qualify to join???


----------



## theoldboy (Feb 9, 2010)

stinger608 said:


> Well I suppose I should chime in here, since in about a month and a half I will be 52 LOLOL



ill join you in may


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 9, 2010)

t_ski said:


> yes, sir.  Buy that man a beer



Technically I'm not old enough to drink beer... but I'll take one anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Technically I'm not old enough to drink beer... but I'll take one anyway.



start with whiskey. it makes you more manly.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 9, 2010)

Im back from celebrating my birthday got Bioshock special edition for the PS3 a phillips iphone dock and watch Avatar in 3D.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 9, 2010)

ima be 34 in April and am gonna treat myself to a 5850/30 depending on whats available.  Hey anyone remember the original Robotech cartoon? I used to watch that every saturday in the mid 80's.....That show was BOMB!!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 9, 2010)

First time I think Ive admitted my age online, 51 and still gamming....old school on dx11


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 9, 2010)

18 on sunday gentlemen, only 12 years off joining this fine establishment


----------



## Frogger (Feb 9, 2010)

Jetster said:


> First time I think Ive admitted my age online, 51 and still gamming....old school on dx11



  still gamming @ 56 !! 57 next month..  They will have to *" PULL THE MOUSE FROM MY COLD DEAD HAND"*


----------



## bogmali (Feb 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can i join yet?!!! I will be 18 soon



You're still a baby


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 9, 2010)

woot only 17 almost 18 im not old!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Get off are clubs lawn you whipper snapper. slap:



NEVER!! Leaves flaming bag of dog shiz on the front step...Knocks on the door hides behind a bush...


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 9, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> NEVER!! Leaves flaming bag of dog shiz on the front step...Knocks on the door hides behind a bush...



its reminds me of good memories


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi there, I think I do qualify as an old fart - I'm 40 (that's decimal) and I have been fiddling around with computers for 26 years now. Totally self-educated with no certifactes or qualifications and still working in the IT area for more than a decade now at companies like NEC, Lionhead Studios and Microsoft. But I'm a freelance writer (PC and PC games related) for almost 3 years now and loving it. Oh, and I'm German but moved to England in 2003 for my job at Lionhead Studios and will apply for British Citizenship this year.


----------



## DavidV (Feb 9, 2010)

Where i guess i will join to.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 9, 2010)

t_ski said:


> In about three weeks I'll be 9.5



You're 38.  You were born on Feb. 29th?

BTW: You're all babies.  I'm' 63.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> You're 38.  You were born on Feb. 29th?
> 
> BTW: You're all babies.  I'm' 63.



i really never thought you would be that old


----------



## r9 (Feb 9, 2010)

And how old I have to be to be qualified for this club ?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

r9 read the first post 

"you must be over 30yrs old to join"


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 9, 2010)

I assume everyone remembers this Zager & Evans classic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWxGGyV_YRA

Glad to be an old fart when you see where the future is heading


----------



## DavidV (Feb 10, 2010)

Originally Posted by t_ski  
In about three weeks I'll be 9.5 
You're 38. You were born on Feb. 29th?

BTW: You're all babies. I'm' 63.


NastyHabits you have me beat by a few. Hey but thats ok because i come on here to learn from the young guys or old but mostly the young lol.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 10, 2010)

Quit complaining all us youngsters will make you feel young again.


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 10, 2010)

Remember TV...
3 VHF channels,
3 UHF channels if you could adjust them in.
Rabbit ears helped 

and TV went off the air at about 1:30AM
National Anthem then.......snow


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i really never thought you would be that old



I know.  That makes for me 3 times older than you?  Strange the friends you make on the internet.  Still, I hope you don't hold it against me.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 10, 2010)

DavidV said:


> Originally Posted by t_ski
> In about three weeks I'll be 9.5
> You're 38. You were born on Feb. 29th?
> 
> ...



Agreed!  I learn so much from the all the people on TPU.  I've been doing this since before Intel PC's, and it never ceases to amaze me when I learn something new and valuable from a teenager.  (Which, BTW, there are several lurking in this thread.)


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 10, 2010)

*Shakes cane*

Get off mah lawn, ya whippersnappers!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 10, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I know.  That makes for me 3 times older than you?  Strange the friends you make on the internet.  Still, I hope you don't hold it against me.



i wouldn't hold age against you bro.  age doesn't matter much.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 10, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> *Shakes cane*
> 
> Get off mah lawn, ya whippersnappers!



Don, your not that old. Your old, but not that old. Lol


----------



## Wile E (Feb 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> NEVER!! Leaves flaming bag of dog shiz on the front step...Knocks on the door hides behind a bush...



Comes out with glass of water and fully auto softair rifle and pummels bushes (less deadly than the rock salt shells).  

I turned 33 in January. Was too forgetful to report into the club to announce it tho.


----------



## Zebeon (Feb 10, 2010)

me too, 30 last month in January...

Oh, how time flies!!!


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 10, 2010)

These kids using mobiles damn I remember using smoke signals


----------



## Triprift (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh yeah and all the fancy blue rays and dvds players in my day we had a vhs player with a remote with a big long cord.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 10, 2010)

What do you mean, remotes?  When I was a kid, I _was_ the remote.  _Go change the channel for me, son.._


----------



## Triprift (Feb 10, 2010)

We were abit more advanced in Australia.


----------



## DavidV (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Kovoet smoke signals lmao. What do you remember most about those great 60s.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 11, 2010)

Remember the earliest remotes that worked on sound?  You could jangle a bunch of keys and change the channel.

My old boss once stayed in a fleabag motel with his family.  It had a really old TV, no remote, just round dials.  His kids didn't know how to work it.   Sometimes being an old timer isn't a handicap.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Feb 11, 2010)

Age don't make you old....Wife/Kids/House.......that"ll make you old....but it's a journey well spent.  

43yr's young here.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 11, 2010)

DavidV said:


> Hey Kovoet smoke signals lmao. What do you remember most about those great 60s.



Thats the point nothing lol was all a haze lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 11, 2010)

1000+ posts. TPU community is pretty matured.


----------



## Frogger (Feb 12, 2010)

^^ old farts REBOOT every 10 years


----------



## DavidV (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey {JNT}Raptor wife and kid's will make you insane and thats the reason im not married lol.



Quote:
Originally Posted by DavidV  
Hey Kovoet smoke signals lmao. What do you remember most about those great 60s.
Thats the point nothing lol was all a haze lol

The great music for me. Man thank god for ytube because i use it all the time and SKY FM...


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 12, 2010)

regexorcist said:


> Remember TV...
> 3 VHF channels,
> 3 UHF channels if you could adjust them in.
> Rabbit ears helped
> ...



Oh man, I remember that was the case, not only in the latter part of the 60's, but well into the 70's were I grew up Little tiny town in the middle of Montana; the population was about 2000. The only way we could even get any television was with "rabbit ears."


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 12, 2010)

Even better...

What were some of your favorite TV shows from way back when???


----------



## OVRKIL (Feb 12, 2010)

*Gamer till the day I die!*

34 yrs old and not getting any younger!! Been gaming since I was 5 yrs old on the Odyssey Gaming System circa 1978!! 

Check out these specs....now that makes me feel old!

    * CPU
          o Intel 8048 8-bit microcontroller running at 1.79 MHz
    * Memory:
          o CPU-internal RAM: 64 bytes
          o Audio/video RAM: 128 bytes
          o BIOS ROM: 1024 bytes

    * Video:
          o Intel 8244 custom IC
          o 160×200 resolution (NTSC)
          o 16-color fixed palette; sprites may only use 8 of these colors
          o 4 8×8 single-color user-defined sprites; each sprite's color may be set independently
          o 12 8×8 single-color characters; must be one of the 64 shapes built into the ROM BIOS; can be freely positioned like sprites, but cannot overlap each other; each character's color may be set independently
          o 4 quad characters; groups of four characters displayed in a row
          o 9×8 background grid; dots, lines, or solid blocks

    * Audio:
          o Intel 8244 custom IC
          o mono
          o 24-bit shift register, clockable at 2 frequencies
          o noise generator
          o NOTE: There is only one 8244 chip in the system, which performs both audio and video functions.

    * Input:
          o Two 8-way, one-button, digital joysticks. In the first production runs of the Magnavox Odyssey and the Philips 7000, these were permanently attached to the console; in later models, they were removable and replaceable.
          o QWERTY-layout membrane keyboard
    * Output:
          o RF Audio/Video connector
          o Péritel/SCART connector (France only)
    * Media:
          o ROM cartridges, typically 2 KB, 4 KB, or 8 KB in size.

Videopac with chess module

    * Expansion modules:
          o The Voice - provides speech synthesis & enhanced sound effects
          o Chess Module - The Odyssey2 didn't have enough memory and computing power for a decent implementation of chess on its own, so the C7010 chess module contained a secondary CPU with its own extra memory to run the chess program.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2010)

You deserved a thanks for that! I remember that thing, my cousin had one. That thing was a blast.


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 12, 2010)

OVRKIL said:


> 34 yrs old and not getting any younger!! Been gaming since I was 5 yrs old on the Odyssey Gaming System circa 1978!!


Sounds nice, we had a system about 1974 or 1975
you could only play *PONG*, but it was soooo Awesome!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2010)

The oldest thing i played was the NES.and sega genesis 3(still have it around someplace )


----------



## DavidV (Feb 12, 2010)

Since i have 7 sisters and brothers older than me i had to watch most of their stuff. Hey i had some favorites to. I like sci-fi series alot like.

The time Tunnel
The invaders


Some others

Man from uncle
Mission impossible
Wild,wild west
Wrestling out of Cleveland,Ohio.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 12, 2010)

Frogger said:


> ^^ old farts REBOOT every 10 years



Damn come June I will be on my 5th reboot


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 12, 2010)

DavidV said:


> Since i have 7 sisters and brothers older than me i had to watch most of their stuff. Hey i had some favorites to. I like sci-fi series alot like.
> 
> The time Tunnel
> The invaders
> ...




That's good, access to Pr0n at such an early age


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 12, 2010)

Land of the Giants
Emergency
Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
I Dream of Jeannie
Petticoat Junction
Green Acres
Munsters
etc...


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 12, 2010)

OVRKIL said:


> 34 yrs old and (snip snip)



I'm 34yrs too. Thanks for remembering what I could never have remembered.
You made me remember a game called Worm, it was on DOS (Windows didn't exist but it was nice.) If only I had a camera way back then...


----------



## D007 (Feb 12, 2010)

What kind of pipes?  
Ooohhh, I didn't say nuthin....lol

I have grown fond of my pajamas now a days.. 
Funny how that works..
Slippers, not so much....lol


----------



## Jetster (Feb 13, 2010)

TV

Adam 12
Emergency   Squad 51  KMG365
my favorite Martian
Rowen and Martin laugh in 
Leave it to Beaver
Get Smart...loved that show    the cone of silence

Hogans heroes


----------



## Judas (Feb 13, 2010)

Ahhh One sees that all you old farts are still alive  =)


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 15, 2010)

Jetster said:


> TV
> 
> Adam 12
> Emergency   Squad 51  KMG365
> ...


Yes the cone of silence was unbelievably loud and echoed  
so hard to remember.

How about the Mod Squad, Switch, Streets of San Francisco, Columbo (his dog ),
Mannix, Marcus Welby M.D., Room 222, etc...


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm more from the Dixon of Dock Green and Z Cars era myself


----------



## D007 (Feb 16, 2010)

As a kid I watched.
Speed racer.
Thundercats.
GI joe.
Voltron.

A bit later it was.

Mash.
Night court.
WQRP in cincinatti.

Likely more but I can't think about them all.
Great series. 

I starter gaming with Atari and colecovision.
Ahh the days of pong..
I can't believe how far we have come in 20 years.

First game I ever played "I think" was "Oregon trail" lol..
A game made for elementary school classrooms I think it was.
Apple computer I believe.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh yah, Oregon Trail was great.  I always lost everything while trying to ford rivers.  Text games really harken me back to my youth, ZORK!!

Who else swelled with pride at some of their LOGO programs?


----------



## erocker (Feb 16, 2010)

I went in for a physical today... The rubber gloves went on and something went up my ass. I feel old now, but I don't think I can fart yet if I tried.


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> I went in for a physical today... The rubber gloves went on and something went up my ass. I feel old now, but I don't think I can fart yet if I tried.



Thanks for sharing :shadedshu
Be scared if you can see both of the doctor's hands


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 16, 2010)

Ultra-man
Space Giants
Speed Racer
Marine Boy
Spider Man
Aqua Man

Wacky Races


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 17, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Oh yah, Oregon Trail was great.  I always lost everything while trying to ford rivers.  Text games really harken me back to my youth, ZORK!!
> 
> Who else swelled with pride at some of their LOGO programs?



Hey MT Alex, where in Montana are you from man? Reason I ask, I grew up in Montana



erocker said:


> I went in for a physical today... The rubber gloves went on and something went up my ass. I feel old now, but I don't think I can fart yet if I tried.



Um gee Rocker, I could of went all the rest of the week without that information
If the Prostate wasn't swollen before, it is now LOLOLOLOL


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey stinger, nice to know there are others from the Treasure State here on TPU.  I know there is another guy (Kursah) from Missoula.  I was born in Missoula, and my family moved to Bigfork when I was four.  It is about 30 miles South of Glacier Park, right on the North end of Flathead Lake.  I love it here on the West side, with all the lakes, mountains and trees, but equally enjoy the open praries and breaks of the East side.

Also, I'm 36, so I believe I qualify to enter this hallowed club of wise old bastards.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 17, 2010)

My dads 54-55 years old, and runs 5miles a day, all 7 days a week. I blow him out of the water running 6 miles in 40 minutes practicly when he is done with his 5th in 60 minutes, but hey im 16, tall, running good, and his 50+ running good, fit, but just jogs to his def leaperd, ozzy, and all those other bands in the days. 


He deny's the simple fact that i have finnaly outgrown him, but maybe he is just playing me like a gameboy in my mind to get on my nervs. I want to see all old men, be required to get fit and start having healthy strong physic. Because my dad looked like he was going to have a baby, and now we can hang out, and he blows me out of the water on the bike, when im loosing breath to catch up haahaha


----------



## Altered (Feb 17, 2010)

Did anyone mention the Benny Hill Show and Three Stooges. They were great shows.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 17, 2010)

D007 said:


> As a kid I watched.
> Speed racer.
> Thundercats.
> GI joe.
> ...



I remember that game in school! Must hae been in the late '70's or real early '80's. Was fun and unique at the time~



erocker said:


> I went in for a physical today... The rubber gloves went on and something went up my ass. I feel old now, but I don't think I can fart yet if I tried.



Uhm ~ I'm sorry? You have been violated


----------



## t_ski (Feb 17, 2010)

Did you ever see Fletch?  "Moooooon River!"


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> I went in for a physical today... The rubber gloves went on and something went up my ass. I feel old now, but I don't think I can fart yet if I tried.



Just wait 'til you get the official anal probe.  It makes a finger in a glove look like child's play.  Kinda cool though, you can watch it on TV.  That is if you can stay awake under the drugs they give you.  Reminds me of that old Raquel Welch movie, "Fantastic Voyage".  The one where they shrink a submarine and inject into this guy.

Still, the exam is nothing compared to what you have to do the night before.  It's not fun.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 18, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Hey stinger, nice to know there are others from the Treasure State here on TPU.  I know there is another guy (Kursah) from Missoula.  I was born in Missoula, and my family moved to Bigfork when I was four.  It is about 30 miles South of Glacier Park, right on the North end of Flathead Lake.  I love it here on the West side, with all the lakes, mountains and trees, but equally enjoy the open praries and breaks of the East side.
> 
> Also, I'm 36, so I believe I qualify to enter this hallowed club of wise old bastards.



Dude!!!!!!!!!! I spent many, many years in Kalispell bro!!!!!!!!!!! How awesome is that

Floated the Flathead river damn near every year from the Columbia Falls down to Flathead lake That was back when snagging the spawning Salmon was legal LOLOLOL. 
Skied up in White Fish, and hunted up in the North Fork area a ton. Oh God I miss that area!!!!
The only damn thing that made me move, was the economy in that area! Hell, I used to work for Palmer Trucking when all they had was the Saw mill chip trucks

I always have called that home  In my school years, I grew up in Harlowton, about 90 miles northwest of Billings.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 18, 2010)

Damn, it really is a small world.
I know Harlowton very well.  I used to go through there every year on my way to Grassrange pheasant hunting, and hunted some birds between there and Twodot .  Not to mention the fact that it is world famous!!:









Great stuff I have been eating since I was a kid, and really good for us old duffers.

Boy, things sure have changed around here since you moved away, and little for the better.  All the mills are shut down, and the biggest one in Frenchtown just closed up.  I'm working between Bigfork and Polson at Yellow Bay, not a chip truck on the road at all.  Feels really weird.  The only way left to make any money is to build houses for rich people who want a little of the good life.  Don't get me wrong, I'd rather be here than any where else, but were actually getting laws and rules now

Here is a link to some pics I posted earlier this year, it may be enough to get you to move back home.
http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?t=1113


----------



## ghost28 (Feb 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> I went in for a physical today... The rubber gloves went on and something went up my ass. I feel old now, but I don't think I can fart yet if I tried.



UUUGGHHHH...Part of getting old.....



regexorcist said:


> Thanks for sharing :shadedshu
> Be scared if you can see both of the doctor's hands




Be REALLY scared if you see both his hands or feel them around your waist and theres something probing you..


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> I went in for a physical today... The rubber gloves went on and something went up my ass. I feel old now, but I don't think I can fart yet if I tried.



Little do you know that the glove bit is a US Government conspiracy.... they are trying to cut down on medical/insurance costs so without your consent, they have fixed an implant up your whatsit..... now that implant contains a micro chip, thermometer and 40 grams of semtex .......... now as everybody knows, the older you get, the more wind you have and the warmer and smellier it becomes, so you will now get to an age where one day you will fart, the mercury in the thermometer will hit a certain temperature, the micro chip will detect it and detonate the semtex, the 40g is just enuff to blow your bowels, liver and kidney to pieces, thus resulting in instant death..... end of medical costs.... makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh man, Alex, that does make me very home sick!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 18, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> My dads 54-55 years old, and runs 5miles a day, all 7 days a week. I blow him out of the water running 6 miles in 40 minutes practicly when he is done with his 5th in 60 minutes, but hey im 16, tall, running good, and his 50+ running good, fit, but just jogs to his def leaperd, ozzy, and all those other bands in the days.
> 
> 
> He deny's the simple fact that i have finnaly outgrown him, but maybe he is just playing me like a gameboy in my mind to get on my nervs. I want to see all old men, be required to get fit and start having healthy strong physic. Because my dad looked like he was going to have a baby, and now we can hang out, and he blows me out of the water on the bike, when im loosing breath to catch up haahaha



If your dads only 54 - 55 what you doing in this club!  I'll be 50 in June, I ran in a 10KM (6.3 miles) road race on Sunday, I did it in 35 minutes 27 seconds, I should add though I had weights on my ankles and wrists!    Although to be fair (and honest), I joined the Army at 16, left at 44 and since 16 have never run less than 70 miles a week and have been fortunate to have some natural ability in as much as I used to be able to do sub 32 minutes, I would suggest your dad at 54 is doing damn well and if you are only beating him by a few minutes now, it will probably take you a day and a half to do it when your 54!  

Power to the parents!


----------



## Mini_Me (Apr 27, 2014)

Any of my fart buddies out there


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2014)

i'm due to have a baby a week before my 30th birthday.


i feel like i belong here now.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow never seen this thread
Mussels I have two in College. Your not old


----------



## HammerON (Apr 27, 2014)

Just had my first kid last August at the young age of 43


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2014)

Lol, almost a record...... thread necro 4 years +  our new member must have gone deep to find this one!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 27, 2014)

Old farts never die.

I'm 45 now, cant believe it's 7yrs since i started this.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2014)

Actually we do, one by one we will fall into darkness


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Actually we do, one by one we will fall into darkness



old farts dont die. they linger.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 27, 2014)

I turned 40 last month. That would be after the hernia... Old age, Pah.  Still, even with post recuperative period back at my weights again. Albeit gingerly.


----------



## JousteR (Apr 27, 2014)

I joined the 40 club this jan too...still throw a few weights around and still out lift all the steroid users half my age. 
But playing fps now is a balance...no more lightning fast reactions.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 27, 2014)

*sigh* I guess I belong here also. Age 52.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2014)

Mussels said:


> old farts dont die. they linger.


Naaa mine will be a quick death..... one way or the other, don't care much for suffering.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 27, 2014)

47 today and still can't find kids that can do my work like I did 30 years ago


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 27, 2014)

My long term back problem is getting worse now  cant lift nothing heavy, stand for more than 30mins, or walk too far, but hey ho.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 27, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> 47 today and still can't find kids that can do my work like I did 30 years ago


Happy B-day mjkmike! I'm right behind you after turning 46 last month.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm 6.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 27, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I'm 6.


That does not surprise me


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 27, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> That does not surprise me


Thanks!


----------



## Backfire (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi, my name is Jochen, I'm from Germany and I'm 44 years old. 

I like collecting old hardware, for example coolers >






I like building nostalgic pc's with selected components >






And I like fishing (at night) >





best regards
Jochen


----------



## JousteR (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice pussy cat Jochen


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 28, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> 47 today and still can't find kids that can do my work like I did 30 years ago


52 and I have the same problem.


----------



## 20mmrain (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't suppose 32 will get you in does it? I might not be old as others.... however I am still old enough to remember having a commodore 64 and an Apple IICS as my living room computer.

Oregon Trail and Reader Rabbit baby! Not to mention "Where in the world is Carmen San Diego?"


----------



## natr0n (Apr 28, 2014)

33 years of something and stuff.
I have aches and pains like some of you guys ,so no worries lol.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 28, 2014)

Dam I'm old,  don't remember if I joined yet or not......


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 28, 2014)

johnspack said:


> Dam I'm old,  don't remember if I joined yet or not......


Just to put your mind at rest...... u did!  Athough I can't remember either


----------



## RCoon (Apr 28, 2014)

20mmrain said:


> Oregon Trail


 
Maggie didn't wear her goggles and died of dissentary.
I apoligise for invading a club I'm not eligible for, but I loved Oregon Trail


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 28, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Naaa mine will be a quick death..... one way or the other, don't care much for suffering.



you being shipped back to IraQ tatty??

Or are you going to get the nurse in your care home to smother you with a pillow?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 28, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you being shipped back to IraQ tatty??
> 
> Or are you going to get the nurse in your care home to smother you with a pillow?


 The wife tries that most nights!


----------



## Frick (Apr 28, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i'm due to have a baby a week before my 30th birthday.
> 
> 
> i feel like i belong here now.



I assume theJesus is the father? That would explain a lot.


----------



## Kovoet (Apr 28, 2014)

Damn there is quite a few of us in our 50's. Feel young again lol, on a serious note I'm at gym twice a day lifting weights so feeling fitter as of late


----------



## suraswami (Apr 28, 2014)

I am 42 yrs old, just had my Birthday this month beginning.  Don't know if I joined this club, but I guess I belong here too!

Yeah I feel I have slowed down when compared to when I was 32.  I play Cricket and no longer feared as deadly fast bowler (at least in friends circle), who has broken people's Ears, nose, fingers u name it.  My back pain and f*****g Plantar Faciitis has really pulled me back.  Lately my best friend is Aleeve Liquid gel capsules!


----------



## Jetster (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm over 50 and try to keep moving every day. When I'm not working I'm mountain biking, running, Yoga and other stuff but man its tough and painful. But just sitting around is not an option.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2014)

Which one of you whippersnappers woke me from my nap? 



Mussels said:


> old farts dont die. *they linger*.



Like the real farts that increasingly emanate from our bowels...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2014)

I think W1zzard should volunteer himself for the club


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 29, 2014)

tigger said:


> I think W1zzard should volunteer himself for the club


Why, he is only 19?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Why, he is only 19?



Really 19 :O he surely is a w1zzard then.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 29, 2014)

Jetster said:


> I'm over 50 and try to keep moving every day. When I'm not working I'm mountain biking, running, Yoga and other stuff but man its tough and painful. But just sitting around is not an option.


I'm 67 and do as you do.   And though I may be old, I am slow.    I'm also retired, and sitting around is boring.  Moving is good.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 29, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Why, he is only 19?



So he started TPU when he was 9?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 29, 2014)

Just turned 40…fitting I just now see this thread.


----------



## erixx (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh my, another one to enlist, i am 48 and got all kind of nasty little problems... feet, back, diet....


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 29, 2014)

I think the Op needs to raise the age requirements for this, otherwise it won't be a clubhouse but a crowd!  I vote for over 50's only


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> I think the Op needs to raise the age requirements for this, otherwise it won't be a clubhouse but a crowd!  I vote for over 50's only



Maybe in 5yrs when I am 50


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 29, 2014)

tigger said:


> Maybe in 5yrs when I am 50


Lol, OK go for 45 for now!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 30, 2014)

Well then I am out until next year


----------



## Ebo (Apr 30, 2014)

going fast towards 50, next time 49


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 30, 2014)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, OK go for 45 for now!



Can't Tatty, we would have to kick out a lot of youngsters 

You're a mod though you could force me too


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 30, 2014)

I just turned 38 on the 18th , am a single parent with a 4yr old, God how I miss a good night's sleep 

I guess I'm qualified to be a member of the club now


----------



## t_ski (Apr 30, 2014)

Sleep is overrated


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 30, 2014)

tigger said:


> Can't Tatty, we would have to kick out a lot of youngsters
> 
> You're a mod though you could force me too


Well let me assure people who are 30 something and here, you don't know age until you start moving towards your mid fifties, keeping yourself VERY fit and active all your life, trying to maintain a half decent diet etc etc helps, may even prolong but sadly it's just starting to catch up with me now, it's almost like walking into a brick wall, well it has been for me, to explain..... I have been a member of a local running club for the last 10 years since I left the army just to help with motivation and have managed despite a busy and demanding job to run around 45 miles a week, I stress running and not jogging, I used to be of a quite high standard quite a while back, obviously slowing with age, I ran a club 10k road race in February of this year and managed 37 and a half minutes (37 minutes 32 seconds to be exact) which I consider not bad for 53 going on 54, last weekend I ran another 10k club race, same course, same level of training, same effort and it took me just over 42 minutes!    I am distraught!  I obviously woke up one morning in March or April and without knowing it walked into my brick wall.


----------



## MaxAwesome (Apr 30, 2014)

Turned 30 last march 19th. I don't feel like 30 at all.

I know 30 is that big number when you're no longer a "youth", and you're supposed to an adult about all things... but... it just didn't happen, I'm still the same kid I was 10 years ago :/


----------



## Bow (Apr 30, 2014)

47 and counting,


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 30, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Sleep is overrated



My dad says the same thing  he wakes at 4 AM every morning; me, I was never a morning person


----------



## natr0n (Apr 30, 2014)

Should change the thread title."I might be old and/or grey, but its okay club"


----------



## Norton (Apr 30, 2014)

45 and getting grumpier every year


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 30, 2014)

Is there an ancient farts club?? Think Im too old for this one.


Jetster said:


> Wow never seen this thread
> Mussels I have two in College. Your not old



I got Grandkids graduating college


----------



## stinger608 (May 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> 45 and getting grumpier every year



Yea ya grumpy ole fart!


----------



## InfaRedd (May 18, 2014)

Turned 31 in April.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 13, 2014)

Up for this thread. Been awhile since anyone posted.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm 61 and will be 62 at the end of November. I used to run 6 miles, twice a day, but I lost a leg over 20 years ago and it's hard to keep in shape now.

In my head, I'm still a kid.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 13, 2014)

35 in 14Days .....feel like I'm still in My 20's MOST of the time. Things COULD be worse (Knock on Wood).Mostly 1st world problems for ME, which in all actuality is a good thing when You consider how un-fortunate so Many people are. I'm greatful for My up's and Downs.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 14, 2014)

Just went to my 50th High School reunion.  They had the wall of the departed.  Two of my old running buddies aren't long for this world.  Every day above ground is a victory.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2014)

turning 30 in october. oldest person at work.


this thread gives me hope that i may live to see 40.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 14, 2014)

Got a lot of years to go lol


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2014)

i feel old for my age XD


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm going to be 68 in two months.  I'm still going strong.  
Some simple rules:  Eat a good breakfast, get a good night's sleep, and keep moving.  You might not live longer, but you'll live better.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 14, 2014)

Mussels said:


> turning 30 in october. oldest person at work.
> 
> 
> this thread gives me hope that i may live to see 40.


lol same


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 14, 2014)

Since everyone is posting in here again: I'm blessed...I am 47, but still look in my 30's, with no gray hair, and nothing wrong with me except high blood pressure, which is under control!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 14, 2014)

46 here...I still looked in my 30's too until my hair started turning grey this year...health problems?  Nothing but.  .   

Just happy to be alive.

LC


----------



## johnspack (Sep 14, 2014)

arg,  53 on the 28th....  and 9 months tobacco free! more computers to build still i guess!


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 14, 2014)

37. 38 in jan.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 14, 2014)

Good job johnspack....9 months tobacco free is not easy if you've smoked for awhile.

Best,

LC


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 14, 2014)

well i'm a bit young for this club, only 26... but i feel old as hell,...


Spoiler



but that's only b/c of the car accident i was in a couple months ago. Some dumb b!tch ran a light while she was running from the police, t-boned me and totaled the car. another 6 inches or so (or 5mph slower) and i would have been killed. needless to say i'm still sore as hell. Oh, and they also found a tumor about the size of a dime, which they removed. (no cancer though). I now have a shunt in my head that will be there for quite some time, if not forever. if i lift too much, get up too fast, or just lean over the wrong way, my head hurts like hell or i feel like ima pass out. heat does a number on me too. i'm even having to take anti seizure meds, and lots of tylenol. im always sore... even with the tylenol lol. the hydrocodone was effective, but its a narcotic and you know how that goes... Here's hoping i've got at least another 26 years!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 14, 2014)

Mussels said:


> turning 30 in october. oldest person at work.
> 
> 
> this thread gives me hope that i may live to see 40.


bitch, you aint old. if you were old you would be a pedo.

im not old but... i havbe only listened to jazz and blues most of my life, and dont enjoy idiotic action films but deeper stuff.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 14, 2014)

You young people that say you feel old have no idea. I'm 55 and can run 6 miles, climb a mountain and ride bikes all day. I just had cataract surgery in one eye and its nice to be able to see again. Don't take life for granted and plan for old age because you will be there someday.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2014)

Jetster said:


> You young people that say you feel old have no idea. I'm 55 and can run 6 miles, climb a mountain and ride bikes all day. I just had cataract surgery in one eye and its nice to be able to see again. Don't take life for granted and plan for old age because you will be there someday.




i got two slipped discs in my back i've had since i was a child, allergic to everything in nature (grass, various pollen, all acidic fruits) and various old man problems.

makes me feel old as fuck. least my eyesight and hearing are good, so i can game properly


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 14, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i got two slipped discs in my back i've had since i was a child, allergic to everything in nature (grass, various pollen, all acidic fruits) and various old man problems.
> 
> makes me feel old as fuck. least my eyesight and hearing are good, so i can game properly


My G.F. has a slipped disc @Mussels Her mobility is better after surgery but she is forever on a don't do this/ can't do that doctors orders thing. I may not feel your pain you ole fart but I certainly understand.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> My G.F. has a slipped disc @Mussels Her mobility is better after surgery but she is forever on a don't do this/ can't do that doctors orders thing. I may not feel your pain you ole fart but I certainly understand.




'too young' for surgery, so i get told to take medication. they found ones that worked and fixed it, and then told me i cant have it because its addictive, so i get two weeks worth every 3 months -.-'


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 14, 2014)

Jetster said:


> You young people that say you feel old have no idea. I'm 55 and can run 6 miles, climb a mountain and ride bikes all day. I just had cataract surgery in one eye and its nice to be able to see again. Don't take life for granted and plan for old age because you will be there someday.


Preach it bro. They truly have no idea.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 14, 2014)

Ah crap. I'm 15 but I've already messed up me knee and hip. Messed up skiing when I was 11, I can feel rain and everything. 
Good luck you oldies!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 14, 2014)

_Sooner or later, Old age will fuck us all_ - FreedomEclipse(_29_)

Life is like a terminal disease - while in the earlier stages, it will let you relatively enjoy life, but as it progresses and starts to eat you from the inside, it will take from you everything you have, one peice at a time.

so by the time you meet your maker, you will be a torchered individual thats pretty much had it with life.


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 14, 2014)

53 this month and at gym five days a week. Bench 210kg at dropsets so feeling a lot better lately. Gone from a 44 waist to a 38. So fairly for at the moment


----------



## ExtremeGamer (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm 65 and doin' fine. To me life is like a computer game with 15 levels to get thru. But I'm selfish. If I DO get to that 15th level I'll wait for the "expansion pack" & continue the game.


----------



## Maban (Sep 17, 2014)

I may only be 24 but I feel like I should be an honorary member. 99% of the music I listen to is pre-1990. I own around 400 vinyl records. My dream car is a 1970 Plymouth Superbird. I have bad joints. I don't give two shits about fashion; comfort will always win. I love playing cribbage. My first computer was a 1981 IBM. MASH and Cheers are among my favorite shows. I feel entirely comfortable and not at all ashamed of sharing this information.

Now if that doesn't get me in I don't know what will.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 17, 2014)

Maban said:


> My dream car is a 1970 Plymouth Superbird



My dream is a 1977 TransAm SE/Pontiac Firebird


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 17, 2014)

My best car was a '69 Z-28 Camaro. (four wheel Disk Brakes & 4-Speed)
I also had a '58 Fairlane Cop Car. It was Shmooth,..................


----------



## Mr.Scott (Sep 17, 2014)

Maban said:


> I may only be 24 but I feel like I should be an honorary member. 99% of the music I listen to is pre-1990. I own around 400 vinyl records. My dream car is a 1970 Plymouth Superbird. I have bad joints. I don't give two shits about fashion; comfort will always win. I love playing cribbage. My first computer was a 1981 IBM. MASH and Cheers are among my favorite shows. I feel entirely comfortable and not at all ashamed of sharing this information.
> 
> Now if that doesn't get me in I don't know what will.



So....you're a hipster then?


----------



## Maban (Sep 17, 2014)

Mr.Scott said:


> So....you're a hipster then?


I've had people put such a label on me before but honestly I just feel like I'm in the wrong time period sometimes.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 17, 2014)

Well guess I count then at 33 going on 73 (health issues) even my dad is fitter than I am and he is 66 lol. 

But I enjoy kicking young gamers butt's in games online, show them who's a real gamer lol


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 17, 2014)

WOW! I never realised how old some of you are....
I have a few questions...
1) How old were you when dirt was invented?
2) Where were you when they invented the wheel?
3) What was Jesus really like?
LOL
I don't consider myself an old fart but rather a refreshing breeze...
I'm 36 btw...not old at all... I have a 15yo and a 2yo and we're thinking about having another....


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> 45 and getting grumpier every year



Isn't it funny that the older we get the more stupid there seems to be in the world to annoy us


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 17, 2014)

jmcslob said:


> WOW! I never realised how old some of you are....
> I have a few questions...
> 1) How old were you when dirt was invented? about 20
> 2) Where were you when they invented the wheel? next to the guy that invented it
> 3) What was Jesus really like? closet gay ( I mean why else did he spend so much time in a cave with all those other guys)


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 17, 2014)

Melvis said:


> Well guess I count then at 33 going on 73 (health issues) even my dad is fitter than I am and he is 66 lol.
> 
> But I enjoy kicking young gamers butt's in games online, show them who's a real gamer lol



Go get 'em!

BTW: I love the 4X4 in your avatar. Is that a Land Rover?


----------



## Ebo (Sep 17, 2014)

Im 48, going for 49 in november.
Im a dad and a granddad and in my golden age, and i love it.
I can sit in my own house which ive paid fore and owes nothing in, drive my own car when ever i want, move my lawn 2 times a week, drink a beer with the guy from next door and play with my computer when ever i want to.  

Make love to my spouse twice a week and both my "kids" are grown up today and have their own life, and i love it, just to be able to do what i want and when i want to, without having to think about anything but myself and my spouse.

Every year we get 2 grandchildren here on summer holliday for 14 days, and they drive me crazy, so after 14 days i just put a stamp on their foreheads and put them in the mailbox, and send them home again, thats not my problem anymore.

Do I wanna be young again, no thank you, im quite happy where i am in life, all that crap in the years between 20 and 45, naaahhh thats not appeling to try again, ive been there and done that once. 
Mabye if I could get my youth back i would make the same mistakes all over again, some of them even twice i still remember a name or two.

Ive raised 2 wonderfull kids, saw their first schoolday, saw them graduate from highschool and university, saw them grow up and become responsable people and start their own lives, I think ive done okay. Now its time to do all the stuff and go to see things without having to think about kids or anything else execpt just enjoy life as it is.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2014)

All the 70s cars are crap except for maybe 70 and 71


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2014)

So, I just bought a new motherboard, and I was reminded of how motherboards used to have a separate card for serial and parallel ports

...and for hard drive & floppy controllers

...and video cards

...and network cards

...and the math coprocessor was a separate chip (if you had one at all)

...and the processor's cache was on a separate card

...and processors didn't even need a heatsink

...and the cases didn't even have fans

...and 110V power ran through the case to the power switch

...and your case color choices were beige or beige

...and sometimes computers didn't even have hard drives at all

...and when floppies were actually floppy

...and monitors were back & white (or black & green or black & orange)

...and memory sticks were measured in KB

...and 512kb was more video ram than you'd ever need

...and 2400baud modems were fast





And then I realized.....





...man, I'm old


----------



## Frick (Oct 14, 2014)

You're so old I can smell it from here.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 14, 2014)

I remember I/O cards with ISA slots i think


----------



## Bow (Oct 14, 2014)

I am at work so I cant post pictures but we had a Magnavox console TV stereo with reel to reel up until the mid 70's


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2014)

Frick said:


> You're so old I can smell it from here.


 
That's just the fajitas from the other night talkin'...



Jetster said:


> I remember I/O cards with ISA slots i think


Yes, most were ISA, and the goldfinger contacts on the card were about 1/8" wide.  Eventually, if you were lucky, your video card was VLB.  BTW, hard drives were MFM instead of IDE, and _everything_ external (well, almost everything) was connected through serial ports.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm 36. May I join?


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 14, 2014)

I am 35 and I my beard is grey. Soon to become that specific Gandalf shade of grey. Too soon if you ask me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2015)

Necro thread - I'll be eligible to join this club this coming august.... I dont know weather to laugh or cry.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 14, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont know weather to laugh or cry.


I suggest crying first, then after you become much less sober laugh your ass off


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2015)

due to the comments about old PC's above - i have an x1 CD drive that runs off SCSI with an 8 bit ISA card and a 5 1/4" floppy to install the DOS drivers for it.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 15, 2015)

Mussels said:


> due to the comments about old PC's above - i have an x1 CD drive that runs off SCSI with an 8 bit ISA card and a 5 1/4" floppy to install the DOS drivers for it.



That would have been very expensive gear at the time of release Mussels


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2015)

Athlonite said:


> That would have been very expensive gear at the time of release Mussels



It was given to me by well meaning family who thought it was modern XD

I want to find a collector to give it to, the driver floppies are still shrink wrapped - its as new condition.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 15, 2015)

Freedom, you really 35?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 15, 2015)

I am in.
35 years old and next month 36 but when I say my age sometimes I have to show my ID too because people don't believe me


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 15, 2015)

if the definition of old is 35 i dont belong here, is there a "Very Old Farts Club"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Freedom, you really 35?



Actually no - It looks like im not eligible 

When i was reading the first post i swear it said 30 lol, Looks like i jumped the gun a little early


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Actually no - It looks like im not eligible
> 
> When i was reading the first post i swear it said 30 lol, Looks like i jumped the gun a little early



dont worry i'm 30 as well. i just pretend us younguns are the caretakers for the senile forumites in here.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 15, 2015)

In my defence, I was senile at birth so just continuing the trend, it's gets easier with age of course, in fact it soon becomes second nature.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 15, 2015)

I cant remember if i am still senile.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 15, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I cant remember if i am senile.


If Salinity is an issue then your diet has to much salt opps damm Dislexia


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 15, 2015)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Actually no - It looks like im not eligible
> 
> When i was reading the first post i swear it said 30 lol, Looks like i jumped the gun a little early


Actually, I changed it after I read your post to 35!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 15, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Actually, I changed it after I read your post to 35!



you took away my rights to join the old farts club! how dare you!


----------



## Countryside (Jun 15, 2015)

This was my first car but my age remains a mystery


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 15, 2015)

Countryside said:


> This was my first car but my age remains a mystery
> View attachment 65752


Surely you are older than 2?  They still produce them in eastern Europe and some parts of Asia!


----------



## Countryside (Jun 15, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Surely you are older than 2?  They still produce them in eastern Europe and some parts of Asia!



True and True.  It is a foolproof car and i like it, so many good memories


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 15, 2015)

Countryside said:


> This was my first car but my age remains a mystery
> View attachment 65752



Lada, the East European Mercedes


----------



## Frogger (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice to see that the paddles came out & SHOCKED this thread  to life


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 16, 2015)

Mussels said:


> It was given to me by well meaning family who thought it was modern XD
> 
> I want to find a collector to give it to, the driver floppies are still shrink wrapped - its as new condition.



Lucky you, there is a club thread on here for old hardware someone in there might take it off your hands here it is

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-nostalgic-hardware-club.108251/page-139#post-3283378


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 16, 2015)

Frogger said:


> Nice to see that the paddles came out & SHOCKED this thread  to life



CLEAR


----------

